# The Official Homework Help Thread



## Zandy

*The Official Homework Help Thread*​
Welcome to The Bell Tree Forums' Official Homework Help Thread!  A lot of members on the Bell Tree Forums are returning to school, college, or university this month to study hard this year and hopefully this thread will be a valueable resource to them!  This is a thread where you can either post homework-related questions OR help another user out on their homework-related questions.  

*Rules/General Information*​
Regardless of what classes or courses or what level of education you have - all homework related questions or inquiries are allowed provided that they abide by the Bell Tree Forums' current *Rules and Guidelines (click me!)*.  Science, math, history, chemistry, etc...! *Furthermore, anyone who can answer another users' question is more than welcome to.*


 All other site rules must be followed.  Spamming, harassment, etc... are not allowed on the forums.  
 *Please only post if you have a serious question OR if you have the ability to answer another user's question.*
 This is supposed to be a welcoming environment to ask for help.  Do NOT comment on someone's skill level on a subject.  Be respectful of all users regardless of what they know or do not know.
 Users CANNOT ask other users to complete their homework for them.  Users CAN ask either general questions or ask for: explanations, hints, guidance, assistance, work-throughs of analogous problems or graded materials, or sources that contain relevant material.  (See below for an example of a bad and a good question).
 Answerers should only answer a question if they are relatively certain that they can help another user with their question.  Do NOT purposefully answer a question with false/misleading information, sarcasm, etc...  (See below for an example of a bad and a good answer).
 Off-topic posts are not allowed.  Posts regarding: The site, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, general conversations, etc... should be posted in their respective forums and not in the homework help thread.
 Be aware that any help/advice you receive regarding a question may not be entirely accurate or complete.
 Be aware that there may be no user available to answer a question you may have.  Please only repost your homework-related question if you have not received a response in at least 24 hours.
 *If you answer a question then giving the original questioner a "thumbs up" will notify them of your response!  This is not mandatory but can be helpful to those who pose questions nonetheless!*

*Example of a BAD question:*



> Can you tell me how to solve the equation 1 + 1 = x?



*Example of a GOOD question:*



> Can someone explain the process of plant photosynthesis to me?



*Example of a BAD answer:*



> The answer is x=2.



*Example of a GOOD answer:*



> Photosynthesis is a biochemical reaction.  It involves water, carbon dioxide, and energy as inputs and outputs oxygen and glucose.



If you have any questions regarding THIS thread, them please feel free to send me a PM/VM or post on this thread!  Anyways, happy asking and answering and hopefully this thread will be very useful !

*Useful Resources*​
(More to be added.  If you have any good resources, please PM me them so I can add them to the list!)


 *Essay Writing Tips*
 *Citation Machine*
 *Khan Academy*


----------



## Jacob

omg this is an amazing idea! cant wait to put it to use, thank you!


----------



## Beardo

What an awesome idea! Thanks for making this. Would we also be able to post, a piece of art or writing (since both of those classes have a lot of homework, at least for me), for example, and get feedback on it? Or is this just a short and quick question and answer thing? Either way, I'll be using this


----------



## Zandy

Jacob_lawall said:


> omg this is an amazing idea! cant wait to put it to use, thank you!



Thank you for the kind works Jacob !  I hope that this thread can help a lot of people out with the vast array of knowledge that us TBTers collectively have ^^.



Beardo said:


> What an awesome idea! Thanks for making this. Would we also be able to post, a piece of art or writing (since both of those classes have a lot of homework, at least for me), for example, and get feedback on it? Or is this just a short and quick question and answer thing? Either way, I'll be using this



Thank you too for the kind comments !  Provided that it is homework related - then yes !  A question like, "Is this creative story good?" or "Does my art project look good?" wouldn't be that helpful to ask though, however, questions like, "Is my analysis of this excerpt of Romeo and Juliet thorough / what should I touch more upon?" or "How can I improve drawing perspective in my art project?" are much more beneficial !


----------



## Midoriya

This thread is AWESOME!  I'm starting College in a week or two so this will surely come in handy if I have any questions


----------



## Aryxia

This is going to come in so handy  I feel like this thread should be stickied.


----------



## 00jachna

nvm


----------



## Sona

Yay Zandy!! <3333
ilysfm 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also  wanted to point out that Zan is a math major, he is amazing at math (I'm a fail at it and he's great at explaining things). So he will definitely be able to answer most math related problems *^*



**edit**

I hope my previous post (above) doesn't make this seem like a math only help thread ><
It's for help in any courses, where *any* user can help another if they know the answer to the question ; v ;
I was just stating that Zan is good at math ; u ;


----------



## Gotenks

Seems neat!


----------



## Hatori

Nice thread, Zandy! I'm not going to take any more math classes, but if I need some help I'll be sure to post here! xP


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

This is an awseome thread <3
I'm about to start college, and I'm planning to take maths and further maths. While I'm good at maths and shiuod hopefully manage, it's nice knowing this exists in case I need any help


----------



## Zandy

I'm glad to see that this idea is so well received !  Hopefully some people with homework questions will post soon and get answers from other users !


----------



## Llust

this is a great idea, i hope it sticks around until at least a few months prior into the school year bc i have no friends and most the time, google doesnt help at all lol..


----------



## Trundle

Maybe you should put up a "helper" list full of people who can help with certain subjects up to specific years. Formatted something like this:



Spoiler: Tutors/Helpers



Trundle - Math, Computer Science, Chemistry up to Grade 12 level
Weedman420 - English, History up to College Level



Or something of the sort. Just pitching an idea so people have easy access to people if they need help.


----------



## Panazel Maria

I'd totally try helping out with the computer science stuff (I'm a junior in BS Computer Science), but I don't trust my background capability (heck I keep having to remind myself abstract vs. interface)...

.....AH! I just realized something zel! If anyone's trying to help out, you should also note what programming languages they can help with too, if that gets to be a thing here. A lot of concepts stay put throughout each and every language from what I've learned, but some specific nuances of certain languages can get annoying (i.e. learning to garbage collect when you're used to Java, which does it automatically).


----------



## Trundle

Panazel Maria said:


> I'd totally try helping out with the computer science stuff (I'm a junior in BS Computer Science), but I don't trust my background capability (heck I keep having to remind myself abstract vs. interface)...
> 
> .....AH! I just realized something zel! If anyone's trying to help out, you should also note what programming languages they can help with too, if that gets to be a thing here. A lot of concepts stay put throughout each and every language from what I've learned, but some specific nuances of certain languages can get annoying (i.e. learning to garbage collect when you're used to Java, which does it automatically).



That's a good point, considering computer science is so broad and taught in many different ways. To add on to my post, I know intermediate Java and some basic C++.


----------



## Zandy

Trundle said:


> Maybe you should put up a "helper" list full of people who can help with certain subjects up to specific years. Formatted something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tutors/Helpers
> 
> 
> 
> Trundle - Math, Computer Science, Chemistry up to Grade 12 level
> Weedman420 - English, History up to College Level
> 
> 
> 
> Or something of the sort. Just pitching an idea so people have easy access to people if they need help.





Panazel Maria said:


> I'd totally try helping out with the computer science stuff (I'm a junior in BS Computer Science), but I don't trust my background capability (heck I keep having to remind myself abstract vs. interface)...
> 
> .....AH! I just realized something zel! If anyone's trying to help out, you should also note what programming languages they can help with too, if that gets to be a thing here. A lot of concepts stay put throughout each and every language from what I've learned, but some specific nuances of certain languages can get annoying (i.e. learning to garbage collect when you're used to Java, which does it automatically).



Thank you both so much for making those suggestions !  I was intending on providing a list of users who were experienced in certain subjects up to a certain level, however, I ended up not doing so because of a few problems that can arise.  

The first problem is that the material in "Grade 12 X" is vastly different depending on where you live.  For example, some material taught in grade 12 in US might be taught in grade 10 or grade 11 in a different country.  There's also the problem of keeping the list accurately updated in making sure that each user on the list is still active and available to help, and writing how qualified a certain user is in a subject is only indicative of how qualified they are at the time the list is updated.  In half a year or a month from now, most of the people on the list will be even more qualified xD.  Lastly, I think that by having a list of users and their qualifications would divert questioners from posting in this thread and instead have them PM users privately - which isn't all bad, but the publicness of this thread will ensure more accuracy if mistakes are made and allow for additional input from other users ^^.  

Regardless though, thank you both for the suggestions!  It is definitely possible in the future that a list will created if necessary .


----------



## Trundle

Zandy said:


> Thank you both so much for making those suggestions !  I was intending on providing a list of users who were experienced in certain subjects up to a certain level, however, I ended up not doing so because of a few problems that can arise.
> 
> The first problem is that the material in "Grade 12 X" is vastly different depending on where you live.  For example, some material taught in grade 12 in US might be taught in grade 10 or grade 11 in a different country.  There's also the problem of keeping the list accurately updated in making sure that each user on the list is still active and available to help, and writing how qualified a certain user is in a subject is only indicative of how qualified they are at the time the list is updated.  In half a year or a month from now, most of the people on the list will be even more qualified xD.  Lastly, I think that by having a list of users and their qualifications would divert questioners from posting in this thread and instead have them PM users privately - which isn't all bad, but the publicness of this thread will ensure more accuracy if mistakes are made and allow for additional input from other users ^^.
> 
> Regardless though, thank you both for the suggestions!  It is definitely possible in the future that a list will created if necessary .



I was thinking about that too. You could always generalize the info into "up to high school level" where it would be generally the same in most places. Either way, if anyone needs help, I'm available!


----------



## riummi

I can probably only help with hs and lower english lol


----------



## AmericanBeauty

Hello, I hope this isn't against rules, but I completed Advanced World History, Physics (ew!) and Trigonometry/Algebra 2 last year. I can answer most questions about certain English literature, Math, and Science, too. Please PM me if you need help!


----------



## N e s s

I'm going to sub to this thread, schools coming soon so a thread like this could help me in the long run.


----------



## Sona

AmericanBeauty said:


> Hello, I hope this isn't against rules, but I completed Advanced World History, Physics (ew!) and Trigonometry/Algebra 2 last year. I can answer most questions about certain English literature, Math, and Science, too. Please PM me if you need help!



I think it would be great if we could keep the helping to this thread for a couple reason c: !

One being, some people might have the same question and if the questions and help are kept on the thread, then they could check that out easily ^^ Another being, if you don't know the answer then someone else might be able to take over and help out too! This would eliminate having to PM a bunch of different people to get help >< I think the last reason being, it would help give this thread posts and keep it towards the top so others can see this thread and find help here


----------



## Farobi

Time to breeze through clas-- er I mean learn! And stuff!

Great idea.


----------



## jiny

I hope you guys are good at 6th grade math xP


----------



## radical6

Unrelated to hw but
I carried over my geometry grades from middle school onto my highschool report. I was told only my semester grades would be seen by colleges and **** and count towards my HS gpa when i graduate. However

http://prntscr.com/856tgw

I'm paranoid my term grade will show up... can anyone who lives in the us (washington to be specific) tell me if my term grade will show up bc im paranoid as hell **** IF I MESSED UP MY GRADES ALREADY UGH


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

What's 9+10


----------



## Hai

I could help with biology, Latin, social sciences and German


----------



## Tessie

I'm good with chemistry up to organic chemistry 2, also can try helping up to calculus 1!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

justice said:


> Unrelated to hw but
> I carried over my geometry grades from middle school onto my highschool report. I was told only my semester grades would be seen by colleges and **** and count towards my HS gpa when i graduate. However
> 
> http://prntscr.com/856tgw
> 
> I'm paranoid my term grade will show up... can anyone who lives in the us (washington to be specific) tell me if my term grade will show up bc im paranoid as hell **** IF I MESSED UP MY GRADES ALREADY UGH



I was told only your final grades would show up (average of all semesters/terms).


----------



## AS176

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> What's 9+10



21?


----------



## Hai

AS176 said:


> 21?



Oh my gosh, how can one be that uneducated. The right answer is obviously 100.
9 + 1 is 10. When you've figured that out, you've got to add the 0 you left out before. -> 100.
Some people, really.


----------



## jiny

Hai said:


> Oh my gosh, how can one be that uneducated. The right answer is obviously 100.
> 9 + 1 is 10. When you've figured that out, you've got to add the 0 you left out before. -> 100.
> Some people, really.



I know right


----------



## Celty

Hai said:


> Oh my gosh, how can one be that uneducated. The right answer is obviously 100.
> 9 + 1 is 10. When you've figured that out, you've got to add the 0 you left out before. -> 100.
> Some people, really.



It's a viral Vine.  I assume (at least I hope) their answer was a joke and a reference to that Vine.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLBOn0Whhyc


----------



## Zandy

Please only post if you have either a question regarding the thread/rules, a serious homework-related question, or an answer to such a question.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Zandy said:


> Please only post if you have either a question regarding the thread/rules, a serious homework-related question, or an answer to such a question.



But it is serious


----------



## Oblivia

Hey guys!  Please remember to adhere to the thread rules as specified in the OP, as I'd really like to keep this thread open and don't want to see it turn into a spamfest.  Thank you!


----------



## AS176

Well you guys are no fun


----------



## Llust

im not sure if these sorts of questions are allowed here, but for my japanese class, im working with the writing system at the moment but my teacher is deducting points from my work because of the way i write the characters. i dont get why thats important tbh if i got the character itself correct, but if anyone who knows or is studying japanese could take a look at my writing and tell me whats wrong about it that would be great bc shes having me figure out my mistakes on my own..but i dont get what they are


----------



## Sona

Soushi said:


> im not sure if these sorts of questions are allowed here, but for my japanese class, im working with the writing system at the moment but my teacher is deducting points from my work because of the way i write the characters. i dont get why thats important tbh if i got the character itself correct, but if anyone who knows or is studying japanese could take a look at my writing and tell me whats wrong about it that would be great bc shes having me figure out my mistakes on my own..but i dont get what they are



Of course it's allowed  It's homework help ^^

My only thought without seeing it is that the characters you are writing are not correct? ; v ; ?
I know when I used to write characters the shape was correct but they still didn't look quite right xD

Could I possible see an example of your writing?


----------



## Llust

Rei Parfait said:


> Of course it's allowed  It's homework help ^^
> 
> My only thought without seeing it is that the characters you are writing are not correct? ; v ; ?
> I know when I used to write characters the shape was correct but they still didn't look quite right xD
> 
> Could I possible see an example of your writing?



yeah my writing is just hard to read according to the teacher ^-^; its difficult for me to solve it on my own as well considering all the sources i use have a different writing style

and sure--im not sure how to post pics from my phone though, so do you mind if i send it to you through skype or something? you can delete me from your contacts afterwards. tysm c:


----------



## Sona

Soushi said:


> yeah my writing is just hard to read according to the teacher ^-^; its difficult for me to solve it on my own as well considering all the sources i use have a different writing style
> 
> and sure--im not sure how to post pics from my phone though, so do you mind if i send it to you through skype or something? you can delete me from your contacts afterwards. tysm c:



Sure c:
I'll pm you my skype ^^


----------



## Miele

I'm not sure if this helps, but I can help with anyone taking Spanish classes (I'm fluent in it), h.s. English, History and a bit of government.


----------



## piichinu

gonna subscribe to this in case i get crappy teachers for spanish III and ap chem again lol


----------



## Zandy

irlghost said:


> I'm not sure if this helps, but I can help with anyone taking Spanish classes (I'm fluent in it), h.s. English, History and a bit of government.



That's fantastic!  The wide the range of subjects and levels we can cover - the better, especially as more and more people get further into their studies this year and need some help/assistance ^^.


----------



## N e s s

School starts next week for me, can't wait D:


----------



## Zandy

~ Bump ~


----------



## Caius

If anyone needs help with English or reading comprehension I'd be more than happy to lend a hand.


----------



## Superpenguin

If anyone needs help in math or physics, you can come to me.


----------



## Caius

Superpenguin said:


> If anyone needs help in math or physics, you can come to me.



Where were you when I was in tenth grade eight years ago?


----------



## Superpenguin

Caius said:


> Where were you when I was in tenth grade eight years ago?



I probably could've only had helped you with long division at that point.


----------



## Caius

Superpenguin said:


> I probably could've only had helped you with long division at that point.



...point taken.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## himeki

I don't even know how much Computer Science help I'm gonna need...


----------



## oswaldies

I'd like to know what 2 over 7 times 37 divided by 100 plus 64 over 34 is


----------



## himeki

oswaldies said:


> I'd like to know what 2 over 7 times 37 divided by 100 plus 64 over 34 is


Could you give me a formula, or write it out in numbers? Not sure what you mean


----------



## MasterM64

oswaldies said:


> I'd like to know what 2 over 7 times 37 divided by 100 plus 64 over 34 is



If I'm understanding the notation for the question you are asking for help on, it should be the following:

((2/7)(37/100))+(64/34)
0.2857(0.37)+1.8824
=
~1.9881 (after rounding to the nearest 10-thousandth)

Hope this helps!


----------



## oswaldies

MayorEvvie said:


> Could you give me a formula, or write it out in numbers? Not sure what you mean





MasterM64 said:


> If I'm understanding the notation for the question you are asking for help on, it should be the following:
> 
> ((2/7)(37/100))+(64/34)
> 0.2857(0.37)+1.8824
> =
> ~1.9881 (after rounding to the nearest 10-thousandth)
> 
> Hope this helps!



Oh my goodness, I was joking </3
Sorry that you had to figure that out </3
I was just making a statement on how crazy math is today </3


----------



## MasterM64

oswaldies said:


> Oh my goodness, I was joking </3
> Sorry that you had to figure that out </3
> I was just making a statement on how crazy math is today </3



Oh, ok. xD I don't mind solving problems though because it's good for my brain. xD


----------



## himeki

Maths is actually kinda simple when you know the method~ Its just when you write it out as if you say it, its harder to understand~


----------



## oswaldies

MayorEvvie said:


> Maths is actually kinda simple when you know the method~ Its just when you write it out as if you say it, its harder to understand~



Well if it's not like what I just said it's not that crazy
Sometimes it gets out of hand!


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## creamyy

What are some interesting different narrative structures?
I don't want to write a boring story ><


----------



## Caius

creamyy said:


> What are some interesting different narrative structures?
> I don't want to write a boring story ><









This is your basic three-act structure that is mostly expected when writing a narrative. This is the kind you'll see in most movies and video games where once the action takes off, the story becomes more and more tense until it reaches a crescendo. It can be predictable since it's the basic form of storytelling, but it all depends on your skill as a writer to draw someone in.. usually consisting of the climax of the story being something unexpected or exciting.






This is another kind of structure. This one is primarily used in D&D campaigns where the players would need a moment of rest between arcs. With that being said, this structure allows for a false sense of security, as each peak is separated by its own chapter layout. With this kind of narrative, you can have people asking themselves "what could happen to top that?!" 






Similar to the second narrative, this is a tension graph. You'll notice all of these follow the three-act structure, but can have different peaks and resolutions. Your best bet is to experiment with what you find to be compelling.


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Zandy

Bump ^^.


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Bowie

Could someone please describe the formation of mountains and lakes as told through the Bible? I am writing a creation theory on how mountains and lakes were made (just for fun), and I want it to differ as much as possible from any particular religious record.


----------



## Ariel.

Bowie said:


> Could someone please describe the formation of mountains and lakes as told through the Bible? I am writing a creation theory on how mountains and lakes were made (just for fun), and I want it to differ as much as possible from any particular religious record.



Basically in the bible, there's not specific creation of mountains and lakes, but there is of water and land, which I suppose is just to be as broadening as possible.

Genesis 1:9-10, "And God said, “Let the water under the sky be gathered to one place, and let dry ground appear.” And it was so. 10 God called the dry ground “land,” and the gathered waters he called “seas.” And God saw that it was good.""

Pretty much, God said it, and it was.
(I can also confirm that this is the only way it says he created the land and the sea because I went to ministry school and the specific creation of mountains and lakes were never mentioned.)


----------



## Bowie

A r i e l said:


> Basically in the bible, there's not specific creation of mountains and lakes, but there is of water and land, which I suppose is just to be as broadening as possible.
> 
> Genesis 1:9-10, "And God said, “Let the water under the sky be gathered to one place, and let dry ground appear.” And it was so. 10 God called the dry ground “land,” and the gathered waters he called “seas.” And God saw that it was good.""
> 
> Pretty much, God said it, and it was.
> (I can also confirm that this is the only way it says he created the land and the sea because I went to ministry school and the specific creation of mountains and lakes were never mentioned.)



Oh, I see. Well, that's a little disappointing. I was hoping for a little more scientific of an explanation from the Bible as to how these things were formed. Even a simple explanation of growth would have been appreciated, but I suppose that gives me more room to write and be creative, right? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sona

Bump &#55356;&#57200;


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Sona

<3


----------



## Sona




----------



## Farobi

http://imgur.com/a/f1gnm 
Just answer those questions that are wrong (encircled by the prof). You can tell by now I'm dumb for a freshman college.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Farobi said:


> http://imgur.com/a/f1gnm
> Just answer those questions that are wrong (encircled by the prof). You can tell by now I'm dumb for a freshman college.



mfw ur in university and u cant do basic quadratics

q1. u were pretty much correct except u forgot the = 0
x^2 - 8x + 16 - 3 = 0
(x - 4)^2 -3 = 0
(x - 4)^2 = 3  // take square root of both sides
x - 4 = +/-sqrt(3)
x = 4 + sqrt(3) and x = 4 - sqrt(3)

q2. u ****ed up ur "b^2" term in the quadratic formula

q3. idk wat ur asking for here


----------



## Trundle

Farobi said:


> http://imgur.com/a/f1gnm
> Just answer those questions that are wrong (encircled by the prof). You can tell by now I'm dumb for a freshman college.



You're doing this in college? I'm assuming it's review but this is Grade 10/11 stuff. If you don't know this you're going to have a rough time.


----------



## Zandy

Remember to only post if you have a homework-related question or can help another user, and please be respectful to anyone who posts.  There's no need for side remarks or insults.



Farobi said:


> http://imgur.com/a/f1gnm
> Just answer those questions that are wrong (encircled by the prof). You can tell by now I'm dumb for a freshman college.



Don't call your sell dumb!  Math isn't everyone's strong point, and this thread is intended for anyone to get help on any subject of any difficulty ^^.

I will give you some assistance on #7 specifically.  In your second line of work, you squared both sides of the equation and the equality of both sides in general, is not true.  For example, if x = -2 and we square both sides then we get x^2 = 4 which implies that x = -2 AND x = 2.  In a sense, we get twice as many solutions as we started with. 

You started with a quadratic equation which always has two solutions (either both real or both complex).  If you were to continue from line 2 of your work, you will have to solve the quartic equation which has 4 solutions to which only 2 of them are the solutions to the original problem.  It looks like that is what you were attempting.  The quadratic equation can still be applied but you need to make a substitution if you're using it with a quartic equation.  If you let p = x^2  then you can apply the quadratic equation.

I've provided a solution to that specific problem below since it looks like you've already been graded on it.  Note that you end up with 4 solutions as I mentioned, to which only two of them are the solutions to the original problem.  You can plug each of the 4 solutions into the original equation to see that x = 3 and x = -3 are solutions but x = sqrt(2) and x = -sqrt(2) are not.  Hope this helps !


----------



## Farobi

Thanks guys :*


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona




----------



## Tessie

I got an immunology questions for you guys! 

I'm going to ask my professor tomorrow, but let's see who thinks they can answer.


For the classical pathway of the complement system of the innate immunity, I know that an antibody (IgM or IgG) binds to a receptor on a pathogen, which activates the complement system. C1 binds to the antibody, then C4 binds to C1 which cleaves into C4b, again C2 binds to C4b which cleaves in C2b and together you have C4bC2b which is a proteolytic enzyme called C3 convertase. The C3 protein then binds to the C4bC2b which also cleaves to become C3b. We know C3b facilitates in phagocytosis, in other words, when a macrophage is present, it has a receptor that will bind with C3b to engulf entire pathogen and destroy it. 

However, if there is no macrophage around, then does C2bC3b just become C5 convertase and initiate the Membrane Attack Complex like so in the alternative pathway? What is a more common occurrence? Is a macrophage presence just by random?


----------



## riummi

I gave up after reading the first 10 words.

then again your probably studying college level stuff


----------



## Ichigo.

i've never studied the immune system in that much depth so i'm of no help, but i just wanted to say that was actually really interesting to read. you should come back with the answer if no one here has anything good


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tessie said:


> I got an immunology questions for you guys!
> 
> I'm going to ask my professor tomorrow, but let's see who thinks they can answer.
> 
> 
> For the classical pathway of the complement system of the innate immunity, I know that an antibody (IgM or IgG) binds to a receptor on a pathogen, which activates the complement system. C1 binds to the antibody, then C4 binds to C1 which cleaves into C4b, again C2 binds to C4b which cleaves in C2b and together you have C4bC2b which is a proteolytic enzyme called C3 convertase. The C3 protein then binds to the C4bC2b which also cleaves to become C3b. We know C3b facilitates in phagocytosis, in other words, when a macrophage is present, it has a receptor that will bind with C3b to engulf entire pathogen and destroy it.
> 
> However, if there is no macrophage around, then does C2bC3b just become C5 convertase and initiate the Membrane Attack Complex like so in the alternative pathway? What is a more common occurrence? Is a macrophage presence just by random?



no the C2bC3b turns into a meme and upon activation, generates three rare pepetides


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I gave up as soon as I read the first word, I'm quite young.


----------



## Sona




----------



## radical6

https://i.gyazo.com/b8e8705f2b1bb47c73225e48e305bc99.png

im helping my bff with geometry (which i passed with an a wtf) and i dont understand what the **** this is. i can only solve the last one

- - - Post Merge - - -

and we dont know what the hell the ?s mean


----------



## aericell

justice said:


> https://i.gyazo.com/b8e8705f2b1bb47c73225e48e305bc99.png
> 
> im helping my bff with geometry (which i passed with an a wtf) and i dont understand what the **** this is. i can only solve the last one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and we dont know what the hell the ?s mean



Is that really how it's written? I did pretty good in geometry but I've never seen any use of question marks like that, it doesn't seem like there's enough info to solve for the other ones


----------



## KarlaKGB

thats some potato maths


----------



## radical6

happinessdelight said:


> Is that really how it's written? I did pretty good in geometry but I've never seen any use of question marks like that, it doesn't seem like there's enough info to solve for the other ones



idk if its some kind of error or what but yeah thats how its written and it says nothing else


----------



## tobi!

What are the directions?


----------



## wassop

justice said:


> https://i.gyazo.com/b8e8705f2b1bb47c73225e48e305bc99.png
> 
> im helping my bff with geometry (which i passed with an a wtf) and i dont understand what the **** this is. i can only solve the last one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and we dont know what the hell the ?s mean





ehhhhhhhhhhhh

-    are the answers supposed to be something weird or does it have to be a definite number ?

-    maybe all four equations are together and since you've found x you need to substitute x on the other equations to find *?*(assume it's y)

sorry if i sound stupid i'm just throwing ideas and dont really understand the question either , haha. to solve something like that i think you would usually need 3 variables and more than one equation (at least that's all i remember going over)


----------



## Aryxia

justice said:


> idk if its some kind of error or what but yeah thats how its written and it says nothing else


I just looked it up on google, and apparently it's part of Minkowski's question mark function, but that's mostly used in calc. Are you sure that your friend's teacher gave them the right homework? Or could they be exclamation marks?


Maybe they could just stand for unknowns, idk. Sorry D:


----------



## Oblivia

justice said:


> https://i.gyazo.com/b8e8705f2b1bb47c73225e48e305bc99.png
> 
> im helping my bff with geometry (which i passed with an a wtf) and i dont understand what the **** this is. i can only solve the last one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and we dont know what the hell the ?s mean



Does your friend remember anything from class about Minkowski's question mark function or maybe quadratic irrationals?  A question mark in a math equation can represent this function but it seems a bit unusual for a geometry class.


----------



## radical6

Norski said:


> What are the directions?


it just says solve



wassop said:


> ehhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> -    are the answers supposed to be something weird or does it have to be a definite number ?
> 
> -    maybe all four equations are together and since you've found x you need to substitute x on the other equations to find *?*(assume it's y)
> 
> sorry if i sound stupid i'm just throwing ideas and dont really understand the question either , haha. to solve something like that i think you would usually need 3 variables and more than one equation (at least that's all i remember going over)



no theyre seperate equations i believe. its very basic geometry too so idk why her teacher would give her calc stuff. she just started geometry too yesterday so like 

i think its a printing error? theres like question marks on other problems too so im not sure what the hell happened


----------



## Zandy

justice said:


> https://i.gyazo.com/b8e8705f2b1bb47c73225e48e305bc99.png
> 
> im helping my bff with geometry (which i passed with an a wtf) and i dont understand what the **** this is. i can only solve the last one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and we dont know what the hell the ?s mean



What level of math are these equations from?

I'm going to make a guess that the question marks are meant to be placeholders for functions so that the lefthand side equals to the righthand side.  If that's the case, for ? = f(x) then the third question goes from:

x^2 + 4x + 2 = ? + 2

And reduces to:

x^2 + 4x + 2 = f(x) + 2

And then ? = f(x) = x^2 + 4x.

Of course, the first and second questions would be rather difficult to solve for.  If not, I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help xD.  I've never seen the ? symbol used in geometry/algebra let alone mathematics xD.


----------



## radical6

Oblivia said:


> Does your friend remember anything from class about Minkowski's question mark function or maybe quadratic irrationals?  A question mark in a math equation can represent this function but it seems a bit unusual for a geometry class.



nope all shes taken is alg 1 and her whole school failed alg 2 so i dont really think she learned anything from alg 2


----------



## wassop

justice said:


> no theyre seperate equations i believe. its very basic geometry too so idk why her teacher would give her calc stuff. she just started geometry too yesterday so like
> 
> i think its a printing error? theres like question marks on other problems too so im not sure what the hell happened



yeah that's really strange , i don't remember my geometry problems ever looking like that - especially at the beginning . it might just be an error on the other end , i hope she finds an answer soon !


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Monster

Here's a quick calculus question.




I understand the whole divide by the highest degree in the denominator, but I am not getting the right answer. I am getting 2 and apparently I am having a sign issue.


----------



## Zandy

Monster said:


> Here's a quick calculus question.
> 
> View attachment 145504
> 
> I understand the whole divide by the highest degree in the denominator, but I am not getting the right answer. I am getting 2 and apparently I am having a sign issue.



I think I might know the problem.  You want to factor the x^2 out of the radical and when you do you will get a term including sqrt(x^2) = |x|!  Since x approaches negative infinity, we have that x < 0 and so |x| = -x.  You should be able to get the right solution after that.  Here's the full solution since you've already attempted it ^^.


----------



## Monster

Zandy said:


> I think I might know the problem.  You want to factor the x^2 out of the radical and when you do you will get a term including sqrt(x^2) = |x|!  Since x approaches negative infinity, we have that x < 0 and so |x| = -x.  You should be able to get the right solution after that.  Here's the full solution since you've already attempted it ^^.



Thanks for the help. Actually, the answer to this limit is -1. Also, the last 2 steps, you factored out an x I believe, but I couldn't find where the x went.

What program are you using to write the steps? I would love to show you how I attempt to do it and would love an explanation as to why I am getting the wrong answer, thanks!


----------



## Zandy

Monster said:


> Thanks for the help. Actually, the answer to this limit is -1. Also, the last 2 steps, you factored out an x I believe, but I couldn't find where the x went.



Oops, you're right!  Sorry for the mistake xD (It's 12:40AM here).  Were you able to arrive at the correct answer then ^^?


----------



## Monster

Zandy said:


> Oops, you're right!  Sorry for the mistake xD (It's 12:40AM here).  Were you able to arrive at the correct answer then ^^?



It's completely fine. I appreciate your homework help. Anyways, I'd love to show you my work, but I don't know what program you use, but basically here's what I did (and it's not correct).


First, I took advantage of the difference of squares and manipulated the numerator.

I get: ( x^2 - (x^2 + 2x))/(x - rad(x^2 + 2x))

I simply to get: -2x/(x - rad(x^2 + 2x))

After that I divide each term by the highest degree in the denominator (so it would be x^1).

I then get ( -2x/x)/(x/x - rad (x^2/x^2 + 2x/x^2))

I then take the limit as it approaches negative infinity and get -1/(1 - rad(1 + 0)) to get the answer of infinity. 

However, this is the wrong approach and the answer is supposed to be -1.


----------



## Zandy

Monster said:


> It's completely fine. I appreciate your homework help. Anyways, I'd love to show you my work, but I don't know what program you use, but basically here's what I did (and it's not correct).
> 
> 
> First, I took advantage of the difference of squares and manipulated the numerator.
> 
> I get: ( x^2 - (x^2 + 2x))/(x - rad(x^2 + 2x))
> 
> I simply to get: -2x/(x - rad(x^2 + 2x))
> 
> After that I divide each term by the highest degree in the denominator (so it would be x^1).
> 
> I then get ( -2x/x)/(x/x - rad (x^2/x^2 + 2x/x^2))
> 
> I then take the limit as it approaches negative infinity and get -1/(1 - rad(1 + 0)) to get the answer of infinity.
> 
> However, this is the wrong approach and the answer is supposed to be -1.



I must apologize - the original attempt I had made had more errors in it that I had realized xD.  In my original attempt at the question, I divided by 1/x which isn't allowed unless I multiply the entire equation by x (which would lead nowhere in this problem).  

I looked through your attempt and your method allows you to divide through by the highest power.  You just made a tiny mistake by dividing the interior of the radical by x twice. Here is the correct solution I believe (double check my work because I'm kind of tired still xD):






By the way, I use Latex to format the equations and I just screenshot them and upload them !


----------



## Monster

Zandy said:


> I must apologize - the original attempt I had made had more errors in it that I had realized xD.  In my original attempt at the question, I divided by 1/x which isn't allowed unless I multiply the entire equation by x (which would lead nowhere in this problem).
> 
> I looked through your attempt and your method allows you to divide through by the highest power.  You just made a tiny mistake by dividing the interior of the radical by x twice. Here is the correct solution I believe (double check my work because I'm kind of tired still xD):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I use Latex to format the equations and I just screenshot them and upload them !



Thanks a lot! I can't believe I overlooked this. Wow, I am going to go here frequently, you don't have to answer this if you don't want to but are you in college or have you graduated or perhaps you might still be in HS? Also, could you help in AP Physics C once I get to the point where I need help?


----------



## Zandy

Monster said:


> Thanks a lot! I can't believe I overlooked this. Wow, I am going to go here frequently, you don't have to answer this if you don't want to but are you in college or have you graduated or perhaps you might still be in HS? Also, could you help in AP Physics C once I get to the point where I need help?



No problem!  Sorry for the mistakes in my original response though xD.  I haven't really looked at calculus in the past 4 months so I'm a little rusty.  But I don't mind answering that question!  I am in my third year of university , but unfortunately, I don't know a lot when it comes to physics so I wouldn't be able to help you there, but feel free to pose the question and hopefully there's someone else in the forums who can help !


----------



## Monster

Zandy said:


> No problem!  Sorry for the mistakes in my original response though xD.  I haven't really looked at calculus in the past 4 months so I'm a little rusty.  But I don't mind answering that question!  I am in my third year of university , but unfortunately, I don't know a lot when it comes to physics so I wouldn't be able to help you there, but feel free to pose the question and hopefully there's someone else in the forums who can help !



I wish you plenty of rest. I will make sure to return to this thread when I am in a conundrum. Thanks~!


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## tokkio

any biology majors who know/have links to good references online about _animal cell structures_ and/or cells in general? huhuh im dyingngngn


----------



## Sona

tokkio said:


> any biology majors who know/have links to good references online about _animal cell structures_ and/or cells in general? huhuh im dyingngngn



bump for your question ; v ; !


----------



## Sona




----------



## Zandy

tokkio said:


> any biology majors who know/have links to good references online about _animal cell structures_ and/or cells in general? huhuh im dyingngngn



Bump ^^. 

Hopefully you can get an answer to your question soon!


----------



## Sona

bump ; v ;


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Superpenguin

Monster said:


> Thanks a lot! I can't believe I overlooked this. Wow, I am going to go here frequently, you don't have to answer this if you don't want to but are you in college or have you graduated or perhaps you might still be in HS? Also, could you help in AP Physics C once I get to the point where I need help?



If it's dealing with Mechanics, I can help you. I'm not learning E/M until this year.


----------



## Monster

Superpenguin said:


> If it's dealing with Mechanics, I can help you. I'm not learning E/M until this year.



Awesome! Yeah, I'm in mechanics and will do E/M during second semester. So far it's review, nothing difficult just yet.


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Zandy

Bump!


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## penguins

ok hi so im doing a summer packet for school and i really have like no idea how to do these types of questions so if someone could like explain it that would be amazing!!! 
the questions are "write an equation in slope intercept form for the line that contains the given point and is parallel to the given line" (ex. (1,4); y=-3x+2) 
and "write an equation in slope intercept form for the line that contains the given point and is perpendicular to the given line" (ex. (2,4); y=1/2x+3)

sorry if that's a lot but i totally forgot how to do all of that over the past two years and would love some help c:


----------



## aericell

penguins said:


> ok hi so im doing a summer packet for school and i really have like no idea how to do these types of questions so if someone could like explain it that would be amazing!!!
> the questions are "write an equation in slope intercept form for the line that contains the given point and is parallel to the given line" (ex. (1,4); y=-3x+2)
> and "write an equation in slope intercept form for the line that contains the given point and is perpendicular to the given line" (ex. (2,4); y=1/2x+3)
> 
> sorry if that's a lot but i totally forgot how to do all of that over the past two years and would love some help c:



hi! perpendicular lines have a negative & reciprocal slope while parallel lines have the same. so all you need to do is plug the point into y = mx + b with the slopes (m) and solve for b to complete the equation


----------



## Zandy

penguins said:


> ok hi so im doing a summer packet for school and i really have like no idea how to do these types of questions so if someone could like explain it that would be amazing!!!
> the questions are "write an equation in slope intercept form for the line that contains the given point and is parallel to the given line" (ex. (1,4); y=-3x+2)
> and "write an equation in slope intercept form for the line that contains the given point and is perpendicular to the given line" (ex. (2,4); y=1/2x+3)
> 
> sorry if that's a lot but i totally forgot how to do all of that over the past two years and would love some help c:



A line in slope-intercept form can be written as y = mx + b where m = the slope and b = the y-coordinate of the y-intercept.  Two lines are said to be parallel if their slopes are the same, and two lines are said to be perpendicular if their slopes are negative reciprocals of one another (e.g, if one line has slope 2 then a line that is perpendicular must have a slope of -1/2).

In both of your questions, you are aiming to find slope-intercept form equations of lines that satisfy the conditions of (1) passing through a specific point, and (2) that are either parallel or perpendicular to another line.  Hence, you want to solve y = mx + b for m and b that meet these conditions.

Here's an example question that is similar to your first.  Suppose  that you want to find the equation of a line that passes through the point (1, 2) and is parallel to the line y = 3x + 1.  Since this line must be parallel to y = 3x + 1 we have that the slope of this mystery line is m = 3.  So plugging this into y = mx + b gives us:

y = 3x + b​
Notice that any and all lines of the form above will be parallel to y = 3x + 1 since their slopes are the same.  All we need to do now is solve for b.  We're given that the line must pass through the point (1, 2) and so by substituting x = 1 and y = 2 into the equation above, we can solve for b:


(2) = 3(1) + b 
2 = 3 + b
-1 = b​
Substituting b = -1 into the original equation gives us the equation of the line that passes through the point (1, 2) and is parallel to y = 3x + 1:

y = 3x - 1​
I hope that this helps!  You should be able to complete both of the questions you have above if you follow a similar manner to this example.  Just be weary that when you're finding the equation of a line that passes through a point and is perpendicular (instead of parallel) to another line, then the slope m of your answer will be the negative reciprocal of the slope of the line in your problem.


----------



## penguins

WOW OK i thought that was it but i didn't wanna write it and have to erase and everything thank you both so much!!!!!!!


----------



## Aestivate

I was basically just digging up my old french textbook and excercises book since I want to keep my French skills on the same level now I dropped french this year since I don't feel like I'm advanced enough to do exams in it. But I'm a bit confused about what to do with this sentence:  "Je (_ecouter_) de la musique quand quelqu'un (_frapper_) a la porte." I'm having a dilemma on if I need to use the Pass? Compos? on the first verb and the Imparfait on the second or the opposite? I'm pretty sure I don't need to use the same tense for both, right? At least not in this case, I thought.

Also, what do I need to do with the verbs pouvait and avait in the imparfait? I'm pretty sure this isn't something I've had before. ''Mais Marie a r?pondu qu'elle ne (_pouvait_) pas aller parce qu'il (_avait_) un rendez-vous'' Do I've to follow special rules because the verbs are related to each other? Uhg, maybe it's for the better that I dropped it.


----------



## Monster

Ok here's a quick physics problem.




It states that the answer to 10 is B, but that doesn't really make sense for me. Shouldn't the electric field magnitude be zero at x = 0 because the electric field strength +Q would be kq/r^2 and from -Q would be -kq/r^2?  If you combine those two magnitudes it would come out to be zero. I got D for this because when a positive charge were to go from -a to a, then there would be two vectors going to the right (because the top and bottom vectors cancel out) until the charge goes to x = 0 where the total magnitude would be zero. Is my thinking correct or am I missing something here...

Also the same thing for 12. It asks for the electric force when a negative charge goes from -a to a, shouldn't the forces cancel out at 0?


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~


----------



## aericell

Hi! Is anyone good at Calculus? My brother asked me for help on a problem but I don't remember learning how to do this. My teacher last year only prepared us for the AP test so I think he might have skipped a few things.

Integrate 1/(x^2 + 9)

If someone could please explain how to integrate this or something similar to it please!  Tyvm~


----------



## ams

happinessdelight said:


> Hi! Is anyone good at Calculus? My brother asked me for help on a problem but I don't remember learning how to do this. My teacher last year only prepared us for the AP test so I think he might have skipped a few things.
> 
> Integrate 1/(x^2 + 9)
> 
> If someone could please explain how to integrate this or something similar to it please!  Tyvm~



So for a function in the format 1/(x^2 + a^2) the integral with respect to x is 1/a arctan(x/a). So in this case a=3 (and a^2 = 9) so it would integrate as: [arctan(x/3)]/3 +C.

Hope that was right/made sense my calculus is a little rusty


----------



## Zandy

happinessdelight said:


> Hi! Is anyone good at Calculus? My brother asked me for help on a problem but I don't remember learning how to do this. My teacher last year only prepared us for the AP test so I think he might have skipped a few things.
> 
> Integrate 1/(x^2 + 9)
> 
> If someone could please explain how to integrate this or something similar to it please!  Tyvm~



I will answer the similar problem of integrating f(x) = 1/(x^2 + 4) and your brother should be able to integrate his homework problem by following the same steps ^^.

It's really important to notice that this function can't really be integrated by any of the typical integration rules.  Furthermore, the denominator is of the form "x^2 + a^2" where in this case a = 2.  When you have to integrate functions involving forms like "x^2 + a^2", "x^2 - a^2", or "a^2 - x^2" it is important to immediately recognize to use a trigonometric substitution.  In general:


If you see x^2 + a^2 then use the substitution x = atanθ for -π/2 ≤ θ ≤ π/2.
If you see x^2 - a^2 then use the substitution x = asecθ for 0 ≤ θ ≤ π/2.
If you see a^2 - x^2 then use the substitution x = asinθ for -π/2 ≤ θ ≤ π/2.​
Here we have the first form, so we will immediately let x = 2tanθ (noting that a=2 for this example).  Then dx/dθ = 2sec^2 θ, so dx = 2sec^2 θ dθ and applying this substitution gives:





​
Now use the trigonometric identity for which tan^2 θ + 1 = sec^2 θ to get:





​
Now since we let x = 2tan θ we have that arctan(x/2) = θ.  So:





​
I hope this help!  Don't forget to tack on the +C arbitrary constant on at the end!


----------



## aericell

ams said:


> -snip-






Zandy said:


> -snip-



so is it just something you kinda have to have memorized? will the answer be the same format for these types of problems?
but thank you both so much for your help! hopefully he understands it ^^


----------



## Juurii

you need to memorize all of the trig stuff and just be able to recognize it :T
sosmath has all of those to memorize

- - - Post Merge - - -

there's also a way to learn them by Pythagorean theorem but like eh.
so much work. better to memorize them


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~


----------



## Superpenguin

happinessdelight said:


> so is it just something you kinda have to have memorized? will the answer be the same format for these types of problems?
> but thank you both so much for your help! hopefully he understands it ^^



Actually, you don't need to memorize something like this. Eventually, you'll be able to recognize instantly it's going to be tan^-1 solution, however, you find this by using integration by substitution.

Set:

u = x/3
3u = x
3du = dx

I would plug those values in for you, but it would look like a complete mess, and I believe you should be able to substitute them in yourselves. By doing this you will get 1/(u^2 + 1) which is much more easily recognizable.


----------



## Monster

Solved my problem regarding my physics problem. Thanks!


----------



## unravel

Is having a hard time with this (my last assignment and I'm done)


Spoiler: C programming question using C functions


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

how do you guys do this

i have multiplication and division homework ;-;


----------



## Llust

i'm supposed to translate this all into romaji then into english, but i already got the translation covered. i just need someone to check my work -- and theres suppose to be a typo in some of the phrases but i cant seem to figure out where they are. if someone could help me with that, it would be much appreciated

1.) こひい わ いかが ですか // would you like coffee?
2.) なにい を して いる // what are you doing?
3.) ごめなさい、 いくら です わ // sorry, but how much was it?
3.) といれ わ どく でそ か? // where's the toilet?
4.) こんにちわ、 うんげき です か // hello, how are you?
5.) すみいません // excuse me
6.) だて しません か // would you like to go out on a date?
7.) のだ が いたい // my throat hurts
8.) びょういん // hospital
9.) きぶん が わるい // im sick


----------



## Hatori

1. Coffee = コーヒー
2. なに　(No extra い)
3. 。。。ですか (Not わ) Sorry = ごめんなさい
4. Toilet = トイレ, どこですか
5. Genki = げんき、Not うんき
6. Date = デート
Excuse me = すみません

Not sure if I understood your question correctly, but I hope this helped. I think the rest are fine but perhaps someone else can double-check?

(The numbers confused me!)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Soushi said:


> i'm supposed to translate this all into romaji then into english, but i already got the translation covered. i just need someone to check my work -- and theres suppose to be a typo in some of the phrases but i cant seem to figure out where they are. if someone could help me with that, it would be much appreciated
> 
> 1.) こひい わ いかが ですか // would you like coffee?
> 2.) なにい を して いる // what are you doing?
> 3.) ごめなさい、 いくら です わ // sorry, but how much was it?
> 3.) といれ わ どく でそ か? // where's the toilet?
> 4.) こんにちわ、 うんげき です か // hello, how are you?
> 5.) すみいません // excuse me
> 6.) だて しません か // would you like to go out on a date?
> 7.) のだ が いたい // my throat hurts
> 8.) びょういん // hospital
> 9.) きぶん が わるい // im sick



1. こーひー　は　いかが　ですか？ 
2. なに　を　している
3. ごめんなさい、　いくら　ですか？
4. といれ は　どこ　です　か？ 
5. こんにちは、　おげんき　です　か？
6. すみません
7. でえと　しません　か？
8. のど　が　いたい
9. びょういん
10. きぶん　が　わるい

You put two 3's btw, so I fixed that.

If you have any Japanese questions, feel free to ask me ^^

BTW, といれ、でえと、 and こーひー would all be written in katakana since they're loan words from English, so they are トイレ、デート、 and コーヒー

^^


----------



## Llust

@Hatori & Izzy Reincarnated

thank you c:
this is pretty much review from last year but i forgot so many things already ;v;


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~ Hoping that some unanswered questions can get some responses soon .


----------



## MelaniteMoon

@Aestivate

Imparfait is used in a couple different circumstances, one of them is that you were doing something until you were interrupted by something something else. That's because imparfait is an action that happens over a long period of time or an incomplete one or a feeling or description of something. Pass? compose is used when an action has a clear start and finish like Je suis tomb?, (I fell) the action is done almost immediately and has a clear start and finish whereas a verb like J'aimais (I liked) is a very general action and you can't really tell when or where it started or ended. In a sentence like the one you wrote, you were doing something until something else happened, so the first verb would be imparfait and the action that is interrupting the previous action would be in pass? compos?. 
So with 
"Je (ecouter) de la musique quand quelqu'un (frapper) a la porte"
it would look like
"J'ecoutais de la musique quand quelqu'un a frapp? a la porte"
"I was listening to music when someone knocked on the door"

Pouvait and avait are the conjugated forms of pouvoir and avoir with the imparfait endings. I'm not sure I understand your question since both of these have no special agreements in imparfait but these two verbs are more commonly in imparfait form rather than pass? compos? because they are more abstract. Simply because logically you don't just start or stop being able to do something with pouvoir and avoir where you're describing something (ex: I have blond hair).

I'm sorry if that was really confusing or way too much info.


----------



## Monster

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Is having a hard time with this (my last assignment and I'm done)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: C programming question using C functions



What are you having trouble with? I'm not entirely familiar with C++, but I do know Java.


----------



## MelaniteMoon

What are the differences between the physical, chemical and nuclear properties of isotopes? I don't remember learning this last year


----------



## unravel

Monster said:


> What are you having trouble with? I'm not entirely familiar with C++, but I do know Java.



I asked the teacher about this and I knew theres something lacking already answer the problem ty


----------



## KarlaKGB

MelaniteMoon said:


> What are the differences between the physical, chemical and nuclear properties of isotopes? I don't remember learning this last year



isotopes are versions of the same element (ie. atomic number) but with different numbers of neutrons (ie. atomic mass). For example, chlorine exists as two common isotopes, Cl-35 and Cl-37. This is also why most elements do not have integer atomic masses (chlorine is often written on periodic tables as being atomic mass 35.5, but how can u have half a proton or neutron?!?!??!). The reason is the aforementioned chlorine isotopes exist in an approximate 3:1 ratio (75% Cl-35, 25% Cl-37), so on average, the atomic mass works out to be 35.5 

as they are the same element (and by extension, have the same no. of electrons), the chemical properties of isotopes are identical.

but as their atomic masses are different, u will see different physical properties and nuclear properties. many isotopes are highly unstable (ie. radioactive) and will decay.


----------



## Aestivate

MelaniteMoon said:


> @Aestivate
> 
> Imparfait is used in a couple different circumstances, one of them is that you were doing something until you were interrupted by something something else. That's because imparfait is an action that happens over a long period of time or an incomplete one or a feeling or description of something. Pass? compose is used when an action has a clear start and finish like Je suis tomb?, (I fell) the action is done almost immediately and has a clear start and finish whereas a verb like J'aimais (I liked) is a very general action and you can't really tell when or where it started or ended. In a sentence like the one you wrote, you were doing something until something else happened, so the first verb would be imparfait and the action that is interrupting the previous action would be in pass? compos?.
> So with
> "Je (ecouter) de la musique quand quelqu'un (frapper) a la porte"
> it would look like
> "J'ecoutais de la musique quand quelqu'un a frapp? a la porte"
> "I was listening to music when someone knocked on the door"
> 
> Pouvait and avait are the conjugated forms of pouvoir and avoir with the imparfait endings. I'm not sure I understand your question since both of these have no special agreements in imparfait but these two verbs are more commonly in imparfait form rather than pass? compos? because they are more abstract. Simply because logically you don't just start or stop being able to do something with pouvoir and avoir where you're describing something (ex: I have blond hair).
> 
> I'm sorry if that was really confusing or way too much info.



Thank you so much! It wasn't confusing, I understand it now. I'm happy you took the time answer my question.

(Also thanks to Zandy for notifying me that someone answered the question)


----------



## himeki

Does anyone know any features of Shakespearean comedy?


----------



## Mao

sorry if this is a stupid question, but I would really appreciate it if someone could help me translating this phrase: comme tous les mardis alors que vendredi. I've tried translating it but I just got something which didn't make sense


----------



## Saylor

MayorEvvie said:


> Does anyone know any features of Shakespearean comedy?


Well, many Shakespearean comedies contain elements of tragedy and romance as well, but unlike his tragedies they typically have a happy ending. Since romance is still usually prevelent in his comedies, oftentimes the happy ending involves some sort of unition between two lovers. Also, the comedies tend to be a bit less structured in comparison to his other genres as they contain lots of plot twists. The dialogue itself is characterized by heavy usage of puns, insults, sarcasm, etc.


----------



## himeki

Saylor said:


> Well, many Shakespearean comedies contain elements of tragedy and romance as well, but unlike his tragedies they typically have a happy ending. Since romance is still usually prevelent in his comedies, oftentimes the happy ending involves some sort of unition between two lovers. Also, the comedies tend to be a bit less structured in comparison to his other genres as they contain lots of plot twists. The dialogue itself is characterized by heavy usage of puns, insults, sarcasm, etc.


Thank you! You saved me from certain doom haha.


----------



## Aryxia

Mao said:


> sorry if this is a stupid question, but I would really appreciate it if someone could help me translating this phrase: comme tous les mardis alors que vendredi. I've tried translating it but I just got something which didn't make sense



Uhhh does "As are Tuesdays, so are Fridays" work? What's the context of the sentence? All I can gather from it is that similar things will be happening on these days ^.^;; Sorry if I'm not helping. I'm still learning French ;u;


----------



## MelaniteMoon

KarlaKGB said:


> isotopes are versions of the same element (ie. atomic number) but with different numbers of neutrons (ie. atomic mass). For example, chlorine exists as two common isotopes, Cl-35 and Cl-37. This is also why most elements do not have integer atomic masses (chlorine is often written on periodic tables as being atomic mass 35.5, but how can u have half a proton or neutron?!?!??!). The reason is the aforementioned chlorine isotopes exist in an approximate 3:1 ratio (75% Cl-35, 25% Cl-37), so on average, the atomic mass works out to be 35.5
> 
> as they are the same element (and by extension, have the same no. of electrons), the chemical properties of isotopes are identical.
> 
> but as their atomic masses are different, u will see different physical properties and nuclear properties. many isotopes are highly unstable (ie. radioactive) and will decay.



Thank you! Yeah we definitely didn't learn about that last year so thank you very much for answering my question. c:


----------



## DragonKerri

This is high level biology/physiology but could anyone explain membrane potential, resting membrane potential, and equilibrium potential to me in regards to the Nernst equation? I'm not really understanding how they fit together.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I don't know if this directly applies to the homework thread, but I am trying to load up Google Drive to do a rough draft of an essay I have late. It comes up fine on my phone (Samsung Galaxy S4) and tablet (Matsunichi M97), but it will not come up as connected to the internet on my desktop, which is odd considering it is the only web-enabled device with a direct connection to our household router. Is anyone else w/ Google Drive based assignments coming up with this error and do you happen to know of a fix? (My essay is promised to be handed in by Monday.)


----------



## KarlaKGB

i assume u already kno wat the membrane potential and equilibrium potential are. the nernst equation is simply an equation for calculating the equilibrium potential of a given ion at a given intracellular and extracellular concentration

fundamentally, the nernst equation takes the free chemical energy and the free electrical energy and finds the point at which they counteract each other.


----------



## Mao

Aryxia said:


> Uhhh does "As are Tuesdays, so are Fridays" work? What's the context of the sentence? All I can gather from it is that similar things will be happening on these days ^.^;; Sorry if I'm not helping. I'm still learning French ;u;



Thank you and don't worry, you was still helpful ^^ the sentence was 'Hier, j’ai fait du patinage sur glace comme tous les mardis alors que vendredi, je vais faire du hockey etc'


----------



## MelaniteMoon

Mao said:


> Thank you and don't worry, you was still helpful ^^ the sentence was 'Hier, j’ai fait du patinage sur glace comme tous les mardis alors que vendredi, je vais faire du hockey etc'



"Yesterday, I skated like every tuesday, while on Friday I will play hockey, etc." is what I got. Does that help?


----------



## Mao

MelaniteMoon said:


> "Yesterday, I skated like every tuesday, while on Friday I will play hockey, etc." is what I got. Does that help?



Yes! Thank you so much ;w:


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Jacob

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I don't know if this directly applies to the homework thread, but I am trying to load up Google Drive to do a rough draft of an essay I have late. It comes up fine on my phone (Samsung Galaxy S4) and tablet (Matsunichi M97), but it will not come up as connected to the internet on my desktop, which is odd considering it is the only web-enabled device with a direct connection to our household router. Is anyone else w/ Google Drive based assignments coming up with this error and do you happen to know of a fix? (My essay is promised to be handed in by Monday.)



It seems to me that the internet is limited or sufficient on your desired desktop. I would turn off the router and turn it back on after 3 seconds to restart it. It could also be that your are not logged into your Google+ account, of course. If you are looking to make a document, try logging directly into good docs, maybe that will help. Good Luck!


----------



## radical6

Who will summarize this like 10 page article about whale hormones and scat for me bc i honestly do not understand a single word of this. its the first week of school and im already dying from my biology hw


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## riummi

I need help choosing a topic for my personal narrative essay... Its only supposed to be 1.5-2 pages long but my topics are either insignificant or they could go for 3-4 pages...The essay has to convey some "meaning" but my life is pretty boring and i can't think of a time where i felt "moved" by anything in particular.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Man I cannot find the sample median from this chart and it's driving me nuts







I've spent a ridiculous amount of time on these questions and I've just about had it. Does anyone know the sample median from this chart? I organized the values 1-17 and it should have been 7 I thought, but it's not accepting that as an answer. There's an odd amount of values too. I don't get what I'm doing wrong.

Nevermind, figured it out. Those idiots worded the question making me think I had to use the bar graph.


----------



## xiaonu

Best way to remember all 206 bones, the sutures and foramens? Fun ideas or tricks?


----------



## Aesthetic

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
thnx don't need help anymore


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~ I hope that you guys can get some answers soon!


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Squidward

I'd love to help but omg I'm so bad at school stuff.


----------



## Acruoxil

xiaonu said:


> Best way to remember all 206 bones, the sutures and foramens? Fun ideas or tricks?



As a Biology student, I just stick notes on my wall on the places I frequent the most in my room: beside my bed, right next to my PC/Study table. Basically places my eyeballs frequently dart over. It helps me memorize very well


----------



## YearsLate

Aerate said:


> As a Biology students, I just stick notes on my wall on the places I frequent the most in my room: beside my bed, right next to my PC/Study table. Basically places my eyeballs frequently dart over. It helps me memorize very well



I would endorse doing this, as well as also saying the name of some of those bones. Speaking them can help embed them in your memory. Just don't try to say them all at the same time, you'll end up making it into a chore instead of a few things to cement in your memory.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Mao

if someone could let me know if this is correct it would be greatly appreciated c: 

On doit porter des v?tements sp?ciaux tel que un combinaison de plong?e = we (?) must wear special clothes such as a diving suit

also, how would you say 'you need' as in you need special equipment? Thank you in advance ^^


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## AnonymousFish

Mao said:


> if someone could let me know if this is correct it would be greatly appreciated c:
> 
> On doit porter des v?tements sp?ciaux tel que un combinaison de plong?e = we (?) must wear special clothes such as a diving suit
> 
> also, how would you say 'you need' as in you need special equipment? Thank you in advance ^^



I think that's right, but I'm not 100% sure... ^^; 
As for "you need," you could use the subjunctive if you know it... as in, "It's necessary that you get special equipment" (Il faut que tu obtiennes/vous obteniez...)

Bonne chance! J'espere que ca te servira >.<


----------



## xiaonu

YearsLate said:


> I would endorse doing this, as well as also saying the name of some of those bones. Speaking them can help embed them in your memory. Just don't try to say them all at the same time, you'll end up making it into a chore instead of a few things to cement in your memory.


thanks for the tips! however, my test will be basically arrows pointing to the spot and then i have to remember the name. did your sticky notes have the bone picture as well? how did the word alone on a note help you remember the location? so far learning the latin meaning of some of the bones has helped me but some of the bones and holes look exactly alike ;.;


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Mao

AnonymousFish said:


> I think that's right, but I'm not 100% sure... ^^;
> As for "you need," you could use the subjunctive if you know it... as in, "It's necessary that you get special equipment" (Il faut que tu obtiennes/vous obteniez...)
> 
> Bonne chance! J'espere que ca te servira >.<



Oh ok thank you~


----------



## Wholockian

Ok, so I have  a question to do, that I really can't make any sense of:
"Next to each of the above words, write which part of speech it is, as used in the passage"

What exactly is it asking me to do?


----------



## MelaniteMoon

Wholockian said:


> Ok, so I have  a question to do, that I really can't make any sense of:
> "Next to each of the above words, write which part of speech it is, as used in the passage"
> 
> What exactly is it asking me to do?



Did you have a paragraph or story to read beforehand? 
A part of speech is the type of word that the word is (ex: noun, adjective, verb, etc.) but different words can be different types depending on the context of the sentence, (ex: I caught a fish (noun), I fish every year (verb)) so it should be asking you to choose which type it is depending on the context of the sentence.


----------



## Soigne

heyo i thought i may as well ask here, i'm having a bit of trouble w/ chemistry homework and idk what i'm doing wrong!!

the question asks: A gas sample contains 16.0g of CH4, 16.0g of O2, 16.0g of SO2, and 33.0g of CO2. What is the total number of moles of gas in the sample?

the way i've worked it out i got 2.99 total moles, but the correct answer is actually 2.50 moles.

16.0g CH4 (1 mol/ 16.042g) = 0.997 mol
16.0g O2 (1 mol/16.00g) = 1 mol   WOW ok lame i used the molar mass of 1 oxygen instead of 2* NEVERMIND*
16.0g SO2 (1 mol/64.06g) = 0.25 mol
33.0g CO2 (1 mol/44.01g) = 0.750 mol

what??? am??? i??? missing??? nvm i'm rly dumb


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## JellyLu

I need help with organic chemistry ;;

My professor keeps referring to the amount pi orbitals a molecule (i.e. benzene) has and I just can't seem to understand what he means. He draws diagrams putting electrons  orbitals labeled "pi1, pi2" all the way up to things like "pi4*"  or "pi6*"><

Can someone please explain to me how to determine the amount of pi orbitals something has and what exactly the "*" means? I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but any help would be appreciated ;;


----------



## ams

JellyLu said:


> I need help with organic chemistry ;;
> 
> My professor keeps referring to the amount pi orbitals a molecule (i.e. benzene) has and I just can't seem to understand what he means. He draws diagrams putting electrons  orbitals labeled "pi1, pi2" all the way up to things like "pi4*"  or "pi6*"><
> 
> Can someone please explain to me how to determine the amount of pi orbitals something has and what exactly the "*" means? I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but any help would be appreciated ;;



Generally the * refers to the nonbonding orbitals in molecular orbital theory.

Here's a ridiculously large image of the MO diagram for NO:



Spoiler












So basically in a given molecule there are as many molecular orbitals as there are atomic orbitals (in the sum of the constituent atoms). The orbitals can be sigma (lower energy) or pi (higher energy). Each of these can be subcategorized as bonding and non-bonding (*) orbitals. Honestly when I took chem we just memorized the MO diagrams since there are only really 2 different versions used in organic.

That being said I'd normally just use hybridization theory to solve the problem. If you're asked how many pi electrons are in benzene, it would just be the electrons in the pi bonds, so 6. In something that has lone pairs, one lone pair from each atom without a double bond counts in the pi system. For example:



Spoiler











This molecule has 2 double bonds (2 pi bonds so 4 pi electrons) as well as a lone pair on the oxygen that is perpendicular to the plane of the ring (in a p orbital), so a total of 6 pi electrons. The second lone pair of the oxygen does not count since it is in a hybrid sp2 orbital that is parallel to the plane of the ring. 

Hope that wasn't too convoluted, let me know if you need clarification!


----------



## JellyLu

ams said:


> Generally the * refers to the nonbonding orbitals in molecular orbital theory.
> 
> Here's a ridiculously large image of the MO diagram for NO:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically in a given molecule there are as many molecular orbitals as there are atomic orbitals (in the sum of the constituent atoms). The orbitals can be sigma (lower energy) or pi (higher energy). Each of these can be subcategorized as bonding and non-bonding (*) orbitals. Honestly when I took chem we just memorized the MO diagrams since there are only really 2 different versions used in organic.
> 
> That being said I'd normally just use hybridization theory to solve the problem. If you're asked how many pi electrons are in benzene, it would just be the electrons in the pi bonds, so 6. In something that has lone pairs, one lone pair from each atom without a double bond counts in the pi system. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This molecule has 2 double bonds (2 pi bonds so 4 pi electrons) as well as a lone pair on the oxygen that is perpendicular to the plane of the ring (in a p orbital), so a total of 6 pi electrons. The second lone pair of the oxygen does not count since it is in a hybrid sp2 orbital that is parallel to the plane of the ring.
> 
> Hope that wasn't too convoluted, let me know if you need clarification!



Oh goodness! Thank you so much! This really helped me  My professor kept giving an equation to find the number of pi electrons, 4n+2 or something. Do you know how that relates? o:
EDIT: Sorry for the additional questions  ^^; but would you also happen to have an expanation for when a molecule contains a N?


----------



## ams

JellyLu said:


> Oh goodness! Thank you so much! This really helped me  My professor kept giving an equation to find the number of pi electrons, 4n+2 or something. Do you know how that relates? o:
> EDIT: Sorry for the additional questions  ^^; but would you also happen to have an expanation for when a molecule contains a N?



Yeah for sure! So 4n + 2 is the rule for aromaticity. For example if n=1, 4(1) +2 = 6 so that means that a compound with 6 pi electrons is aromatic. Similarly a compound with 10 pi electrons  [4(2) +2 = 10] would also be aromatic. There are also other requirements but that rule is a good start. I'll give you a couple examples with nitrogen.






So in pyridine, there are 6 pi electrons. This is because a single atom can only contribute to the pi system with a bond or a lone pair, not both. So the pi bond electrons count, but the lone pair is in a hybrid sp2 and does not. Since 4(1) +2 = 6, pyridine is aromatic.

With pyrrole however, the lone pair on the N does count since there are no double bonds attached to it. So it has 6 pi electrons and is also aromatic. The last 2 examples are like the one I already showed you - only one lone pair from the O and S are in p orbitals and are therefore counted as pi electrons.


----------



## JellyLu

ams said:


> Yeah for sure! So 4n + 2 is the rule for aromaticity. For example if n=1, 4(1) +2 = 6 so that means that a compound with 6 pi electrons is aromatic. Similarly a compound with 10 pi electrons  [4(2) +2 = 10] would also be aromatic. There are also other requirements but that rule is a good start. I'll give you a couple examples with nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in pyridine, there are 6 pi electrons. This is because a single atom can only contribute to the pi system with a bond or a lone pair, not both. So the pi bond electrons count, but the lone pair is in a hybrid sp2 and does not. Since 4(1) +2 = 6, pyridine is aromatic.
> 
> With pyrrole however, the lone pair on the N does count since there are no double bonds attached to it. So it has 6 pi electrons and is also aromatic. The last 2 examples are like the one I already showed you - only one lone pair from the O and S are in p orbitals and are therefore counted as pi electrons.



Thank you so much! You made everything so much more understandable  Now I just might pass my quiz tomorrow! I really appreciate your help!

Also , sorry again if I was a bother ^^; I know the questions I asked were kinda silly


----------



## KarlaKGB

molecular orbital diagrams are a gr8 way of understanding why stuff like two helium atoms wont bond together to form a molecule, yet two hydrogen atoms will


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## immyshine20

Wow this is such an awesome thread I'll remember to come back to this with help in math thanks a lot for doing this


----------



## LilyACNL

anyone here take french? All my homework is french v v (accept for the homework from my english class xD)


----------



## ams

JellyLu said:


> Thank you so much! You made everything so much more understandable  Now I just might pass my quiz tomorrow! I really appreciate your help!
> 
> Also , sorry again if I was a bother ^^; I know the questions I asked were kinda silly



There are no silly questions! And you're quite welcome


----------



## Beardo

OK, so the problem is "At a garden center, flats of flowers cost $3.50. You have $40 to spend on flowers for a garden you are building for your grandmother. Write a rule for the amount of money you have left as a function of the number of flats of flowers you buy." I need some help with writing the rule.


----------



## Zandy

Beardo said:


> OK, so the problem is "At a garden center, flats of flowers cost $3.50. You have $40 to spend on flowers for a garden you are building for your grandmother. Write a rule for the amount of money you have left as a function of the number of flats of flowers you buy." I need some help with writing the rule.



You start with $40 and every flower costs $3.50.

If you buy 1 flower then the money you have left is 40 - (1)3.50.
If you buy 2 flowers then the money you have left is 40 - (2)3.50.
If you buy 3 flowers then the money you have left is 40 - (3)3.50.
...
If you buy x flowers then the money you have left is 40-(x)3.50

So the function is f(x) = 40 - (x)3.50, which is better written as f(x) = 40 - 3.50x.  

Of course, you can only buy so many flowers before you run out of money all together, so you should state that the number of flowers you can buy is between 0 and _ (try to find out the maximum number of flowers you can buy with $40!)

I hope that this helps ^^.


----------



## Beardo

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Zandy

No problem ^^.

Bump ~


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Monster

Nevermind, don't need help anymore!


----------



## Mao

bump~


----------



## Monster

Ok, so I completely bombed a physics c test, but my teacher let me redo it. I made really simple mistakes and I redid all my questions that I got wrong. Can a physics expert do my test and compare answers with me? I don't know the answer key unfortunately . Thanks!


----------



## Ragdoll

oh maaannnn thank you for this thread!!

anyone know anything about the 3 famous Asian sages Lao-Tzu, Confucius, and Buddha? need to write a 2-3pg essay on them and idk where to start ^^'


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Sona

Bump


----------



## Mao

boop


----------



## Vizionari

Ragdoll said:


> oh maaannnn thank you for this thread!!
> 
> anyone know anything about the 3 famous Asian sages Lao-Tzu, Confucius, and Buddha? need to write a 2-3pg essay on them and idk where to start ^^'



I don't really know anything about Lao-Tzu, but Confucius started Confucianism and Buddha with Buddhism, maybe you could start there?


----------



## zeoli

Vizionari said:


> I don't really know anything about Lao-Tzu, but Confucius started Confucianism and Buddha with Buddhism, maybe you could start there?



Lao-Tzu was the founder of Taoism.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Hey guys, I really need help with my math homework...it's called _Fraction Sequence._ It says to identify each point on the line with a fraction. I kind of understand it, but most of the problems are really confusing. Here's a screenshot of ny assignment:




This is due by tomorrow, and I need help fast.


----------



## Damniel

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey guys, I really need help with my math homework...it's called _Fraction Sequence._ It says to identify each point on the line with a fraction. I kind of understand it, but most of the problems are really confusing. Here's a screenshot of ny assignment:
> 
> View attachment 148774
> 
> This is due by tomorrow, and I need help fast.



well does it give you a formula to follow by? Also do you have a textbook that teaches the lesson?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah i need to go, i will try helping you in a bit. But if its increasing in number than the fraction should also be increasing.


----------



## Zandy

@ Dawnpiplup - I'll help you with the second question ^^.

Question 2 asks you to find the numbers that fit in the spaces:

0, _, _, _, 1/3, _, _, _, 2/3

Here's one way to solve the problem with algebra.  First notice that there are three numbers in between 0 and 1/3 that are equally spaced apart.  Call them a, b, and c so that the sequence begins as 0, a, b, c, 1/3, _, _, _, 2/3.  If a, b, and c are equally spaced apart, then the difference between consecutive terms in the sequence are equal.  So a - 0  = b - a = c - b = 1/3 - c.  

Since a - 0 = b - a, we see that a = b - a, so b = 2a.  Similarly, since b - a = c - b we see that c = 2b - a = 2(2a) - a = 3a.  So we have three expressions: a = a, b = 2a, and c = 3a.  Lastly, we see that 1/3 - c = c - b.  So 1/3 = 2c - b = 2(3a) - 2a = 4a.  So 1/3 = 4a, and a = 1/12

Since a = 1/12, we see that b = 2/12, and c = 3/12.


----------



## riummi

tfw you're too dumb to help ppl on hw 

actually just to lazy


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Zandy said:


> @ Dawnpiplup - I'll help you with the second question ^^.
> 
> Question 2 asks you to find the numbers that fit in the spaces:
> 
> 0, _, _, _, 1/3, _, _, _, 2/3
> 
> Here's one way to solve the problem with algebra.  First notice that there are three numbers in between 0 and 1/3 that are equally spaced apart.  Call them a, b, and c so that the sequence begins as 0, a, b, c, 1/3, _, _, _, 2/3.  If a, b, and c are equally spaced apart, then the difference between consecutive terms in the sequence are equal.  So a - 0  = b - a = c - b = 1/3 - c.
> 
> Since a - 0 = b - a, we see that a = b - a, so b = 2a.  Similarly, since b - a = c - b we see that c = 2b - a = 2(2a) - a = 3a.  So we have three expressions: a = a, b = 2a, and c = 3a.  Lastly, we see that 1/3 - c = c - b.  So 1/3 = 2c - b = 2(3a) - 2a = 4a.  So 1/3 = 4a, and a = 1/12
> 
> Since a = 1/12, we see that b = 2/12, and c = 3/12.



I kinda get it now...but if I put 3/12 in the c slot, then next comes 1/3...how much is it increasing by?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> well does it give you a formula to follow by? Also do you have a textbook that teaches the lesson?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ah i need to go, i will try helping you in a bit. But if its increasing in number than the fraction should also be increasing.




It doesn't give me a formula  and I didn't look in the book for help, but I got Zandy here helping me XD so I'll just leave it at that...I will look in the textbook now though, I didn't earlier...dumb me. <.<


----------



## Zandy

Dawnpiplup said:


> I kinda get it now...but if I put 3/12 in the c slot, then next comes 1/3...how much is it increasing by?



For question number 2, the solution is:

*0*, 1/12, 2/12, 3/12, *1/3*, 5/12, 6/12, 7/12, *2/3*

(The bolded numbers you are given)

Notice that 0 = 0/12, 1/3 = 4/12 and 2/3 = 8/12 though.  So the sequence above is the exact same sequence as:

*0/12*, 1/12, 2/12, 3/12, *4/12*, 5/12, 6/12, 7/12, *8/12*

From this, you can see that this sequence is increasing by 1/12 each time.  You get each successive term of the sequence by adding 1/12 to the previous term ^^.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Zandy said:


> For question number 2, the solution is:
> 
> *0*, 1/12, 2/12, 3/12, *1/3*, 5/12, 6/12, 7/12, *2/3*
> 
> (The bolded numbers you are given)
> 
> Notice that 0 = 0/12, 1/3 = 4/12 and 2/3 = 8/12 though.  So the sequence above is the exact same sequence as:
> 
> *0/12*, 1/12, 2/12, 3/12, *4/12*, 5/12, 6/12, 7/12, *8/12*
> 
> From this, you can see that this sequence is increasing by 1/12 each time.  You get each successive term of the sequence by adding 1/12 to the previous term ^^.



Oh snaps I get it now  Tysm!  I'm not just saying this because you gave me the answers to #2 XD btw, I understand. When I was trying to solve it, I didn't realize that 1/3 was also equal to 4/12.


----------



## Zandy

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh snaps I get it now  Tysm!



No problem !  Good luck with your homework ^^, and feel free to post any other questions you have if anything is unclear .


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Zandy said:


> No problem !  Good luck with your homework ^^, and feel free to post any other questions you have if anything is unclear .



Thank ya


----------



## gravyplz

this is such a cool thread!


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Finnian

Soooo what do I do when I've turned in the same 2 assignments 3 times and the teacher keeps losing it? I even sent it digitally. I'm pretty sure he's doing it on purpose because I'm gay???
Should I drop the class and pay FAFSA back??


----------



## Murray

Finnian said:


> Soooo what do I do when I've turned in the same 2 assignments 3 times and the teacher keeps losing it? I even sent it digitally. I'm pretty sure he's doing it on purpose because I'm gay???
> Should I drop the class and pay FAFSA back??



Turn them in again. If the teacher really is doing it on purpose you shouldn't give him what he wants.


----------



## Isabella

Finnian said:


> Soooo what do I do when I've turned in the same 2 assignments 3 times and the teacher keeps losing it? I even sent it digitally. I'm pretty sure he's doing it on purpose because I'm gay???
> Should I drop the class and pay FAFSA back??



show printed proof that you turned it in at least digitally, if he doesn't "find" it and you suspect it's because of other reasons you should probably make some kind of report to your college dean or something


----------



## Ragdoll

Vizionari said:


> I don't really know anything about Lao-Tzu, but Confucius started Confucianism and Buddha with Buddhism, maybe you could start there?





Oliy said:


> Lao-Tzu was the founder of Taoism.



Thanks to both of you c: I've already started but I'll add these info to my paper!


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## radical6

is anyone here good at drawing orthographic views of like objects. currently taking an engineering design class..i dont understand hidden lines at all. im not really interested/good at engineering lmao im only in it coz of STEM


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Llust

justice said:


> is anyone here good at drawing orthographic views of like objects. currently taking an engineering design class..i dont understand hidden lines at all. im not really interested/good at engineering lmao im only in it coz of STEM



lol i hated stem bc i was so bad at it - but my other options for my electives were terrible until i got past my second year of highschool, so i was stuck with stem until then
are you referring to programming the designs or drawing it out on paper?

as you probably already know, hidden lines can only be seen at certain angles. if there's a hidden line 1cm from the side of a square, then on the front/side of it, that specific part of the square is probably higher/lower than everything else. in other words, it stands out and needs to be drawn differently from other angles; just an example. hidden lines are difficult to explain with just words imo, i recommend asking your tech teacher for clarification - but i can put together a quick sketch that shows the concept of hidden lines if you want


----------



## radical6

mimihime said:


> lol i hated stem bc i was so bad at it - but my other options for my electives were terrible until i got past my second year of highschool, so i was stuck with stem until then
> are you referring to programming the designs or drawing it out on paper?
> 
> as you probably already know, hidden lines can only be seen at certain angles. if there's a hidden line 1cm from the side of a square, then on the front/side of it, that specific part of the square is probably higher/lower than everything else. in other words, it stands out and needs to be drawn differently from other angles; just an example. hidden lines are difficult to explain with just words imo, i recommend asking your tech teacher for clarification - but i can put together a quick sketch that shows the concept of hidden lines if you want



Yeah, I knew that much... it's just hard for me to imagine I guess? Idk..I'm sooo bad at sketching and designing and imagining this in general. I'm kind of worried I'll do bad in this class.. I'm no engineer lol. I might ask for help tomorrow regarding the designs :/

Also uh... I think I messed up? I needed to find the equation for a quadratic function that has x intercepts at 1 and 3, but also goes through point (4,8).







I plugged in the numbers and got 8/9 for the scale factor so i dont think i did it right??

f(x) = a (x-1)(x-3)^2 

basically wanted to find a :<


----------



## Vizionari

justice said:


> Yeah, I knew that much... it's just hard for me to imagine I guess? Idk..I'm sooo bad at sketching and designing and imagining this in general. I'm kind of worried I'll do bad in this class.. I'm no engineer lol. I might ask for help tomorrow regarding the designs :/
> 
> Also uh... I think I messed up? I needed to find the equation for a quadratic function that has x intercepts at 1 and 3, but also goes through point (4,8).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plugged in the numbers and got 8/9 for the scale factor so i dont think i did it right??
> 
> f(x) = a (x-1)(x-3)^2
> 
> basically wanted to find a :<


Did you try plugging in x for 4 and f(x) for 8 and then solving for a? I'll try it right now and see what I get.

This is what I did:

f(x)=a(x-1)(x-3)^2
8=a(4-1)(4-3)^2
8=a(3)(1)^2
8=a(3)(1) (remember to do 1 squared first, not 3 times 1 and then square that!)
8=3a
8/3=a

f(x)=(8/3)(x-1)(x-3)^2

Hope this answers your question!


----------



## Mink

Hey guys! I'm taking chemistry and I need some help!- what exactly are "exact" numbers lol and integers? If density is m/v and mass = 18.091 and volume = 6 would the density be 3 because of the volume or 3.0152 because it's limited by the mass? if someone could explain, it would be great c: (regarding significant figures I guess)


----------



## Damniel

Um I failed my Chem tests with those sig digits buy I'll try to help, to get the density you will need to decide mass by volume. The exact number means the number you got not a rounded one. I believe you use the sig digits of the number with the least amount(so 6) and use 1 digit. So your answer should be 3., sorry if I'm wrong I'm very unconfined the when it comes to this so it may also be the exact opposite and you use the greater sigs so the answer would be 3.0152.
Sorry if i didn't help


----------



## radical6

Vizionari said:


> Did you try plugging in x for 4 and f(x) for 8 and then solving for a? I'll try it right now and see what I get.
> 
> This is what I did:
> 
> f(x)=a(x-1)(x-3)^2
> 8=a(4-1)(4-3)^2
> 8=a(3)(1)^2
> 8=a(3)(1) (remember to do 1 squared first, not 3 times 1 and then square that!)
> 8=3a
> 8/3=a
> 
> f(x)=(8/3)(x-1)(x-3)^2
> 
> Hope this answers your question!



Oh. I put the wrong numbers in, oops. This worked. Thank you!


----------



## Zandy

Mink said:


> Hey guys! I'm taking chemistry and I need some help!- what exactly are "exact" numbers lol and integers? If density is m/v and mass = 18.091 and volume = 6 would the density be 3 because of the volume or 3.0152 because it's limited by the mass? if someone could explain, it would be great c: (regarding significant figures I guess)



The set of integers is the set of all positive/negative whole numbers.  In other words, the integers are the numbers:

..., -3, -2, -1, 0, 1, 2, 3, ...

For example, 5 is an integer, -10003 is an integer, 8/4 = 2 is an integer, 4.0 is an integer, 2/3 is not an integer, and π is not an integer.


----------



## Trundle

Mink said:


> Hey guys! I'm taking chemistry and I need some help!- what exactly are "exact" numbers lol and integers? If density is m/v and mass = 18.091 and volume = 6 would the density be 3 because of the volume or 3.0152 because it's limited by the mass? if someone could explain, it would be great c: (regarding significant figures I guess)



Sounds like you are trying to do sig digs.

Addition / Subtraction Rules: digit to the least precise of what you added / subtracted

5.012 - 3.01 = 2.00 <-- 0 preceding decimals almost always count as one sig dig per 0
3.423 + 3.2235 = 6.646 <-- 4 significant digits because the least precise number (3.423) was only 4 digits

Multiplication / Division Rules: (i have to go i'll edit later)


----------



## Mao

bump c:


----------



## Mao

Just to confirm, is magnesium or calcium more reactive? Google says calcium but my teacher says magnesium...


----------



## Aestivate

Mao said:


> Just to confirm, is magnesium or calcium more reactive? Google says calcium but my teacher says magnesium...



I've had a couple years of, well, classes including this. Though those weren't in english and I doubt that I can explain this in English but I'll try. If a metal is more noble it reacts less easily. Metals that don't show corrosion are called noble (I don't know really, that's the direct english translation I get). Vile (??) metals show corrosion and showing corrosion
Forget this. Appears to be that 'calcium' doesn't has the same translation as I thought.

So, pure magnesium is hexagonal and therefore doesn't react easily, in fact, barely. Calcium is more reactive because it has a bigger cell structure.

Again, sorry for my lacky English explanation.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## KarlaKGB

Aestivate said:


> So, pure magnesium is hexagonal and therefore doesn't react easily, in fact, barely. Calcium is more reactive because it has a bigger cell structure.
> 
> Again, sorry for my lacky English explanation.



wat are u talking about

the answer is calcium is more reactive. the simplest explanation is that calcium has more electrons, it has an extra electron shell compared to magnesium, therefore the outer electrons are further from the nucleus, therefore the nuclear attraction is weaker, therefore those electrons are easier to remove, therefore more reactive.


----------



## Sona

boomp


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Anyone know how they got 1.7 as the answer? I can't seem to figure it out. I posted my class notes on the left. The class number should be 7 I think. I'm not good at reading stem-leaf plots so I don't really know what numbers to divide. I thought it would be (83-76)/7, but I can't seem to get the right answer.


----------



## KarlaKGB

as ur notes say, K is the smallest whole number for 2^k greater than or equal to n

n = 12 (u have 12 pieces of data)

therefore k = 4

ur range is 83.8 - 76.9 = 6.9

divide that by 4 and u get 1.725

i assume cuz the data is only up to 1 decimal place, u quote the class length to that as well


----------



## DarkDesertFox

KarlaKGB said:


> as ur notes say, K is the smallest whole number for 2^k greater than or equal to n
> 
> n = 12 (u have 12 pieces of data)
> 
> therefore k = 4
> 
> ur range is 83.8 - 76.9 = 6.9
> 
> divide that by 4 and u get 1.725
> 
> i assume cuz the data is only up to 1 decimal place, u quote the class length to that as well



Ahh, I see now. So n is the number of data on the stem-leaf plot. There was actually a chart in my notes I didn't notice that was part of the example that had 65 pieces of data on it. Thank you so much! This will really help me if this problem pops up on my exam.


----------



## 00jachna

I'm terrible at math and I need help with solving √63 ? √7_a_?_b_?

No-one has ever explained how to do it so I have no clue! How do I go about solving this type of problem?


----------



## KarlaKGB

00jachna said:


> I'm terrible at math and I need help with solving √63 ? √7_a_?_b_?
> 
> No-one has ever explained how to do it so I have no clue! How do I go about solving this type of problem?



that doesnt even make sense, like wat are a and b


----------



## DarkDesertFox

00jachna said:


> I'm terrible at math and I need help with solving √63 ? √7_a_?_b_?
> 
> No-one has ever explained how to do it so I have no clue! How do I go about solving this type of problem?



Mathway says it's 3/ab. I have the premium membership on my portable device so here's the steps it gave me:






Hope this helps!


----------



## KarlaKGB

we dont even kno if the a and b are inside the sqrt

that mathway stuff is also unnecessarily complicated cuz its a dumb computer doing the solving


----------



## Zandy

00jachna said:


> I'm terrible at math and I need help with solving √63 ? √7_a_?_b_?
> 
> No-one has ever explained how to do it so I have no clue! How do I go about solving this type of problem?



If the question was √63 ? √(7_a_?_b_?) then the solution that DarkDesertFox gave is correct, though, KarlaKGB makes a good point in noting that you were not given what the values of "a" and "b" were, so they may be positive or negative.  If a is positive and b is negative, then √63 ? √(7_a_?_b_?) is still defined and is clearly positive, however, it is not equal to 3/(ab) since then 3/(ab) is a negative number.

The most general solution would therefore be |3/(ab)|.

It's very subtle but easy to miss xP.  I hope this makes sense .


----------



## Farobi

I need clarification... If I have 4x^2 and x is given as, say 3, which do I multiply first??


----------



## aericell

Farobi said:


> I need clarification... If I have 4x^2 and x is given as, say 3, which do I multiply first??



Remember the order of operations, PEMDAS
Parentheses (none), then exponents. So you would perform x^2 first and then multiply what you get from that to 4. Hope this helps


----------



## 00jachna

There was no other information... What I wrote was the question


----------



## Zandy

00jachna said:


> There was no other information... What I wrote was the question



In that case the general simplification is |3/(ab)| ^^.  

I think that some confusion might have arisen from the terminology used though in the problem.  The problem you posted seems to be a problem of "simplifying" an expression as opposed to "solving" an equation (an equation has an equality sign).  The terminology is accidentally interchanged all the time xP.


----------



## Zandy

Bump ^^


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Trundle

I got a bit confused when doing this in class and I have a midterm tomorrow. I doubt there is anyone here that can help me but it's all unique number system work. In this case we assume we're working in a 5 bit register:

"Use 2?s complement arithmetic to make the calculation 2610[SUB]10[/SUB] − 1710[SUB]10[/SUB] using a 5 bit
register."

Essentially, I believe a 5-bit binary register would consist of:

00000
to
11111

but the 5th digit place is a placeholder for even and odd numbers. 0 is positive and 1 is negative.

00101 would be equal to 5
and to find the negative counter part you find the first 1 from the right, skip it, and flip every digit past it, apparently.

11011 would be equal to -5 if I am doing it correctly.

Help


----------



## Oblivia

You're doing it correctly from what I can see, granted this isn't my specialty by any means!

Personally I think it's easier to understand if you assume you are working with N-1 digits in the register with a single bit at the start that controls the sign.  For positive numbers you read it just like a four bit binary with "0" at the start.  For negative numbers you read the first bit as "1" which means you subtract the next four bits from "10000" and then turn the result into a negative number.

That means that the complement of a number is always a flip of all bits + 1, so the new number would be a flip of all bits to the left of the "1" farthest to the right; which makes sense because subtracting a number from the same number + 1 in binary will always result in flips for all bits and then add 1 back, again flipping the bits from right to left until you reach the bit where the first "1" was originally because there is now a "0" in that bit to hold the "1" carried from the bit to the right.

For your example, 11011 is the complement of 00101 in a 5-bit register so it looks like you understand the concept!  Hopefully this was somewhat helpful.


----------



## Trundle

Oblivia said:


> You're doing it correctly from what I can see, granted this isn't my specialty by any means!
> 
> Personally I think it's easier to understand if you assume you are working with N-1 digits in the register with a single bit at the start that controls the sign.  For positive numbers you read it just like a four bit binary with "0" at the start.  For negative numbers you read the first bit as "1" which means you subtract the next four bits from "10000" and then turn the result into a negative number.
> 
> That means that the complement of a number is always a flip of all bits + 1, so the new number would be a flip of all bits to the left of the "1" farthest to the right; which makes sense because subtracting a number from the same number + 1 in binary will always result in flips for all bits and then add 1 back, again flipping the bits from right to left until you reach the bit where the first "1" was originally because there is now a "0" in that bit to hold the "1" carried from the bit to the right.
> 
> For your example, 11011 is the complement of 00101 in a 5-bit register so it looks like you understand the concept!  Hopefully this was somewhat helpful.



Thanks, this somewhat helps. How is it possible to write 27 in base 10 in a 5-bit register? It's confusing me?
I know the highest digit for any number register is 2^n - 1 where n is bit register # - 1.

PS: Are you in math/CS?


----------



## Hirosuka

estimate ^3sqrt90 and i need an explanation on how to solve it


----------



## Oblivia

Trundle said:


> Thanks, this somewhat helps. How is it possible to write 27 in base 10 in a 5-bit register? It's confusing me?
> I know the highest digit for any number register is 2^n - 1 where n is bit register # - 1.
> 
> PS: Are you in math/CS?



I'm actually not sure either.  I was under the impression that 15 is the largest number you can represent in a single 5 bit register when using two's complement.  Perhaps they intend you use more than one register?  

It also might be possible that I just don't how to make large numbers on small bit registers since this definitely isn't my area of expertise.  And no, I didn't major in CS but have been known to slang numbers on occasion.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Hirosuka said:


> estimate ^3sqrt90 and i need an explanation on how to solve it



wat is a ^3


----------



## SockHead

KarlaKGB said:


> wat is a ^3



explain!!!!!!


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> wat is a ^3



third root 90 they mean

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> I'm actually not sure either.  I was under the impression that 15 is the largest number you can represent in a single 5 bit register when using two's complement.  Perhaps they intend you use more than one register?
> 
> It also might be possible that I just don't how to make large numbers on small bit registers since this definitely isn't my area of expertise.  And no, I didn't major in CS but have been known to slang numbers on occasion.



I just got the answers online - it was a trick question haha


----------



## Zandy

Hirosuka said:


> estimate ^3sqrt90 and i need an explanation on how to solve it



If ^3sqrt(90) is meant to be the third root of 90 like Trundle said, then if you want only a rough approximation you will first need to consider cubes of some numbers.  1^3 = 1, 2^3 = 8, 3^3 = 27, 4^3 = 64, 5^3 = 125, ...

Notice that 4^3 < 90 < 5^3.  If you "third root" each side of the inequality you get that 4 < (90)^(1/3) < 5.  So a rough approximation of the third root of 90 is any number between 4 and 5, perhaps 4.5 (The actual answer is about 4.48...).

Of course if you meant to say (sqrt(90))^(1/3), (90)^(3/2), etc... then the process follows similarly ^^.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Sona

boooomp


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~


----------



## milkday

What's a good way to remember the endings of masc plurals, fem plurals, etc. in French?


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Llust

theres this project i have for my language arts class -- there are two sections where i have no idea what to do for them
- sketch out the tone of the book with an illustration/symbol
- sketch out the mood of the book with an illustration/symbol

anyone have an idea of what i can do for those? im not sure how to describe the tone/mood of the book in an illustration either. its on everlost by neal shusterman and if you havent read it, its a mystery/paranormal based book


----------



## Sona

Bump


----------



## Sona

bump!
unanswered question >>here<< as well!


----------



## Sona

bump~~


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## radical6

mimihime said:


> theres this project i have for my language arts class -- there are two sections where i have no idea what to do for them
> - sketch out the tone of the book with an illustration/symbol
> - sketch out the mood of the book with an illustration/symbol
> 
> anyone have an idea of what i can do for those? im not sure how to describe the tone/mood of the book in an illustration either. its on everlost by neal shusterman and if you havent read it, its a mystery/paranormal based book



Based on the summary I got (didn't read it) it's a place between life and death? Does it deal with regret about life or is it more about horror? If it was more on the horror side I'd do perhaps a graveyard or even purgatory (ex i see it between heaven and hell, which could kinda be like life and death) or something with that idea. I would need more details on the book though.


----------



## Llust

justice said:


> Based on the summary I got (didn't read it) it's a place between life and death? Does it deal with regret about life or is it more about horror? If it was more on the horror side I'd do perhaps a graveyard or even purgatory (ex i see it between heaven and hell, which could kinda be like life and death) or something with that idea. I would need more details on the book though.



its complicated to explain out of context, but the protagonists of the book know theres a way to either wake up back in their actual body if they were in a coma or move on to the afterlife..but there are a lot of unknown things that are keeping them from doing so.  its not really on the horror side but more about adventure and mysteries. all i actually need is an idea of how im supposed to translate that to an illustration


----------



## FelicityShadow

From what I take from this, I think the point of the assignment is to demonstrate that you understand the difference between tone and mood. According to this: Tone vs. Mood *tone* is the attitude of the author towards the writing while *mood* is how you feel based on the atmosphere of the work. 

So maybe for your illustrations, think about that difference in tone and mood. For tone, make an illustration of how you think the author is thinking towards his (it's he right?) work. Is he sarcastic or is he serious? For mood, make an illustration of the kind of feeling you are getting from the atmosphere. Do you feel that the work is mysterious? Sorrowful? Suspenseful? 

Basically, the illustrations are not necessarily about what is going on in the book but based on the author's attitude and how you feel towards the book, which are very different things. I'm not saying this is what you should do for this book, but here's an example.

Maybe the author is actually pessimistic about the outcome of his characters, so in this case an illustration of one of those things that keep the characters from returning to their bodies? Maybe because of this atmosphere you feel that this is mysterious so perhaps an illustration of someone in search for answers like a detective would show the mood?

I hope this helps with your assignment. I'm not familiar with the book and it would be easier to determine tone and mood by actually reading it, but hopefully this helps spark some ideas for images.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

We've been dealing with complex numbers in Maths and the homework sheet has me a little stumped. One of the questions is to work out *zz** (it tells us z=4+2i at the start of the question) and I can't work out what the asterisk is supposed to mean. Anyone know?


----------



## KarlaKGB

TheCreeperHugz said:


> We've been dealing with complex numbers in Maths and the homework sheet has me a little stumped. One of the questions is to work out *zz** (it tells us z=4+2i at the start of the question) and I can't work out what the asterisk is supposed to mean. Anyone know?



the * represents the complex conjugate

so where z = 4 + 2i
z* = 4 - 2i


----------



## Zandy

TheCreeperHugz said:


> We've been dealing with complex numbers in Maths and the homework sheet has me a little stumped. One of the questions is to work out *zz** (it tells us z=4+2i at the start of the question) and I can't work out what the asterisk is supposed to mean. Anyone know?



To add onto what Karla said, the product of a complex number z = a + bi and its complex conjugate z = a - bi also has a simple formula that can easily be derived to save you time:

zz* = (a + bi)(a - bi) = a^2 -abi + abi - b^2i^2 = a^2 + b^2 = [Re(z)]^2 + [Im(z)]^2

Here, Re(z) = a and Im(z) = b.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Ahh, right. I think I've got it now, thanks Karla / Zandy


----------



## Sona

boomp


----------



## Zandy

Bump =).


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Sona

Bump


----------



## Acruoxil

Are any of you good at organic chemistry? I'd love some help here haha.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Aerate said:


> Are any of you good at organic chemistry? I'd love some help here haha.



shoot


----------



## ams

Aerate said:


> Are any of you good at organic chemistry? I'd love some help here haha.



I can probably help, what's your question?


----------



## Damniel

Bump


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~


----------



## Sona

BUMPBUYUMPUBNPIMUPBNIMBUMP


----------



## cornimer

Aerate said:


> Are any of you good at organic chemistry? I'd love some help here haha.



I have a test on organic chemistry coming up and I've been studying, so I may be able to help!  c:


----------



## Monster

Can anyone here proofread a college application essay and possibly give advice? I'm not very strong in my writing abilities.


----------



## Sona

booomp


----------



## Acruoxil

Oh gosh, I forgot to respond here. Bell Tree doesn't notify for someone quoting you :/

Well since I didn't study organic so well last year, I'm having trouble with some really basic stuff. 

- What exactly is chirality of a compound? What makes a structure chiral?

- What are the sigma and pi bonds? How do you identify and distinguish them? 

- I'm having trouble comprehending the mechanism of nucleophilic substitution reactions in haloalkanes and haloarenes ;u; can anyone help me out with that? 

- Which ones are the ortho, meta and para positions in a cyclic structure? I have a bit of an idea but I still need something assuring to carry forward with what I think they are.

- How would you label the alpha, beta and gamma in the structure of a compound? What exactly are they, and why do you use them? Here's an example of the kind of structure I'm talking about: http://masterorganicchemistrycom.c.presscdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/1-carbonyl.png

I have a few more nomenclature related questions but I need to revise my stuff once again to come up with queries. I can't ask these questions from my teacher or something because they'll just end up mocking me on how I should've learnt them in lower classes but I had my problems; that's just how teachers are here ; ___; 

Any help would be appreciated c: Thanks in advance! Also major thanks to Rei and Zandy for running this thread haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monster said:


> Can anyone here proofread a college application essay and possibly give advice? I'm not very strong in my writing abilities.



I'm not too good at writing either but you still should post what you're gonna send in here c:


----------



## Monster

Aerate said:


> Oh gosh, I forgot to respond here. Bell Tree doesn't notify for someone quoting you :/
> 
> Well since I didn't study organic so well last year, I'm having trouble with some really basic stuff.
> 
> - What exactly is chirality of a compound? What makes a structure chiral?
> 
> - What are the sigma and pi bonds? How do you identify and distinguish them?
> 
> - I'm having trouble comprehending the mechanism of nucleophilic substitution reactions in haloalkanes and haloarenes ;u; can anyone help me out with that?
> 
> - Which ones are the ortho, meta and para positions in a cyclic structure? I have a bit of an idea but I still need something assuring to carry forward with what I think they are.
> 
> - How would you label the alpha, beta and gamma in the structure of a compound? What exactly are they, and why do you use them? Here's an example of the kind of structure I'm talking about: http://masterorganicchemistrycom.c.presscdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/1-carbonyl.png
> 
> I have a few more nomenclature related questions but I need to revise my stuff once again to come up with queries. I can't ask these questions from my teacher or something because they'll just end up mocking me on how I should've learnt them in lower classes but I had my problems; that's just how teachers are here ; ___;
> 
> Any help would be appreciated c: Thanks in advance! Also major thanks to Rei and Zandy for running this thread haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too good at writing either but you still should post what you're gonna send in here c:



I would post it here, but I am afraid that someone is going to steal it and claim ownership or that the admission officers will run it through turnitin.com and see this post.


----------



## Sona

Monster said:


> I would post it here, but I am afraid that someone is going to steal it and claim ownership or that the admission officers will run it through turnitin.com and see this post.



You can send me a PM with the essay in it, I'm not sure how helpful I will be but I can try


----------



## Acruoxil

Monster said:


> I would post it here, but I am afraid that someone is going to steal it and claim ownership or that the admission officers will run it through turnitin.com and see this post.



Oh yea that makes sense  Well feel free to PM it to me then and I'll give whatever input I can c:


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> What's a good way to remember the endings of masc plurals, fem plurals, etc. in French?



PMing you. If you still need help, I've been in French Immersion since SK, I'm now in grade 9 and taking all my courses in French. Currently, I'm working on a project for French. If you need help, I'll gladly be here!


----------



## LoonieToonies

Does anybody have tips on essay writing? I'm in a bit of a difficult situation... I have to write an essay on Witchcraft, and how it is practiced just like another religion in certain societies. However, it has to be between 1400-1500 words and you can only use two articles as sources. I'm having a hard time moving things along.

What do you do when you write essays? Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Zandy

LoonieToonies said:


> Does anybody have tips on essay writing? I'm in a bit of a difficult situation... I have to write an essay on Witchcraft, and how it is practiced just like another religion in certain societies. However, it has to be between 1400-1500 words and you can only use two articles as sources. I'm having a hard time moving things along.
> 
> What do you do when you write essays? Any tips would be appreciated!



What sort of essay is it?  Is it more of a synopsis/summary or is it more of an "analyze"-sort of essay (or both/neither xD)?

What I find helps is that you first read through your sources and pick out the most important/pivotal facts.  Then when you write the essay, you can state those important aspects and delve deeper by explaining the who/what/when/where/why/how on your own knowledge of the subject and from the sources you've looked at.


----------



## N e s s

Does anyone have some kind of method to remembering American colonial history? I'm terrible at it!


----------



## LoonieToonies

Zandy said:


> What sort of essay is it?  Is it more of a synopsis/summary or is it more of an "analyze"-sort of essay (or both/neither xD)?
> 
> What I find helps is that you first read through your sources and pick out the most important/pivotal facts.  Then when you write the essay, you can state those important aspects and delve deeper by explaining the who/what/when/where/why/how on your own knowledge of the subject and from the sources you've looked at.



It's more of an analytical essay, explaining why a certain thing is what it is. Hardest thing I've ever had to do in my life! But I appreciate the input, I will see how that helps. Thank you and thanks for making such a helpful thread! I'll likely be a regular here with my university studies


----------



## Zandy

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Does anyone have some kind of method to remembering American colonial history? I'm terrible at it!



I don't know much about American history (I live in Canada and in school we studied Canadian history and I don't even remember much of that xD), however, there's a few things you can try that can help you learn any type of history.

You could make coloured study cards.  Adding colour to things that are important to remember can help you remember when when you need to write tests/quizzes.

Another tip is to learn the material as though you're going to teach someone about it.  Teach a sibling/friend what you've learned.  Being able to explain what you've learned really solidifies the learning process .



LoonieToonies said:


> It's more of an analytical essay, explaining why a certain thing is what it is. Hardest thing I've ever had to do in my life! But I appreciate the input, I will see how that helps. Thank you and thanks for making such a helpful thread! I'll likely be a regular here with my university studies



I hope that things become a little easier for you and I'm glad that you're finding the thread useful =)!  

Oh also when you start writing your essay again, try playing *this* in the background.  I've found it helps block out distractions and improves focus/productivity but it might just be the placebo effect xD.


----------



## LoonieToonies

Zandy said:


> I don't know much about American history (I live in Canada and in school we studied Canadian history and I don't even remember much of that xD), however, there's a few things you can try that can help you learn any type of history.
> 
> You could make coloured study cards.  Adding colour to things that are important to remember can help you remember when when you need to write tests/quizzes.
> 
> Another tip is to learn the material as though you're going to teach someone about it.  Teach a sibling/friend what you've learned.  Being able to explain what you've learned really solidifies the learning process .
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that things become a little easier for you and I'm glad that you're finding the thread useful =)!
> 
> Oh also when you start writing your essay again, try playing *this* in the background.  I've found it helps block out distractions and improves focus/productivity but it might just be the placebo effect xD.



Whoa, that music got me in the zone! Thanks so much!


----------



## Drake789

Would anyone by chance know how to integrate trigonometric functions that are raised to the power greater than 1 such as sin^2 x or cos^2 x? I figured out how to integrate regular sinx and cosx functions but I don't understand what to do when there is a power greater than 1...


----------



## Oblivia

Here's how you'd integrate when sine or cosine are squared:

sin^2 Θ = (1 - cos 2Θ) / 2

cos^2 Θ = (1 + cos 2Θ) / 2

You can get these by solving the cosine double-angle formula.  There's also plenty of material available on the internet about trigonometric identities - the Wiki page might help quite a bit!


----------



## Zandy

Drake789 said:


> Would anyone by chance know how to integrate trigonometric functions that are raised to the power greater than 1 such as sin^2 x or cos^2 x? I figured out how to integrate regular sinx and cosx functions but I don't understand what to do when there is a power greater than 1...



Oblivia posted a method for integrating sin^2 (x) and cos^2(x) that requires a lot less computation, however, an alternative method is to use integration by parts ^^.







Let u = sin (x) and let dv = sin(x) dx.  Then du = cos(x) and v = -cos (x).  Note that cos^2 (x) = 1 - sin^2 (x) and so:






The same trick can be applied for integrating f(x) = cos^2 (x).

- - -

Integrating higher powers of the sine and cosine functions become incredibly cumbersome but can be accomplished by successively using integration by parts.  However, you can also use reduction formulas for higher powers of sine and cosine.

For each n ≥ 2:






You can then just plug in the power n to the formulas above as you need and successively use the formulas for the reduced integral on the right. Those formulas are rather difficult to memorize though, but, if you'd like me to derive those formulas, just let me know !  It's not too complicated, just a bit messy xP.


----------



## Drake789

Oblivia said:


> Here's how you'd integrate when sine or cosine are squared:
> 
> sin^2 Θ = (1 - cos 2Θ) / 2
> 
> cos^2 Θ = (1 + cos 2Θ) / 2
> 
> You can get these by solving the cosine double-angle formula.  There's also plenty of material available on the internet about trigonometric identities - the Wiki page might help quite a bit!


Thank you for the website link. I glanced through it and it looks like it has a lot if useful information about trig!


----------



## Tessie

So awesome to see some integration by parts, or calculus II stuff going on in this thread  
if somebody really is clueless or needs help on any math problem that is calculus and beyond (that means no pre calc stuff) I have a really awesome and good friend who is currently studying for his doctorate (Ph.D) in mathematics that I can ask


----------



## Drake789

Zandy said:


> Oblivia posted a method for integrating sin^2 (x) and cos^2(x) that requires a lot less computation, however, an alternative method is to use integration by parts ^^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let u = sin (x) and let dv = sin(x) dx.  Then du = cos(x) and v = -cos (x).  Note that cos^2 (x) = 1 - sin^2 (x) and so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same trick can be applied for integrating f(x) = cos^2 (x).
> 
> - - -
> 
> Integrating higher powers of the sine and cosine functions become incredibly cumbersome but can be accomplished by successively using integration by parts.  However, you can also use reduction formulas for higher powers of sine and cosine.
> 
> For each n ≥ 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can then just plug in the power n to the formulas above as you need and successively use the formulas for the reduced integral on the right. Those formulas are rather difficult to memorize though, but, if you'd like me to derive those formulas, just let me know !  It's not too complicated, just a bit messy xP.



Oh wow I didn't even think about using integration by parts xD Ahh okay I didn't realize those formulas even existed, I'll try my best to memorize them! Thank you so much for the help, it makes a lot more sense now


----------



## Acruoxil

Drake789: I've always found the method Oblivia mentioned the easiest, and it can be helpful in a lot of other kinds of problems you might have to solve. While using by parts won't make it wrong in any way, I vastly prefer doing it the former way. Just my two cents.


----------



## Zandy

Aerate said:


> Drake789: I've always found the method Oblivia mentioned the easiest, and it can be helpful in a lot of other kinds of problems you might have to solve. While using by parts won't make it wrong in any way, I vastly prefer doing it the former way. Just my two cents.



It definitely is a lot easier for integrating sin^2(x) and cos^2(x) if one can remember those particular trigonometric identities.  I remember when I took calculus I almost always needed a sheet of trigonometric identities because there's a ton that are used pertaining to different problems and I'd often forget them or get them mixed up, haha .

Unfortunately the identities above will not be of much help when n > 2 though.  Functions like cos^3(x) can be written as cos(x)[cos^2 (x)] = cos(x)[(1 + cos 2x) / 2] = [cos(x) + cos(x) cos(2x)]/2, but this function will not be pleasant to integrate even if cos(2x) is replaced with yet another trigonometric identity which is even more to memorize ><.  

I'm not familiar with any of the identities for sine/cosine raised to powers greater than 2 though, though some may be useful for simplifying integration.  That said, any useful identities probably contain lower powers of sine/cosine which would also need to be reduced by other identities, and the nightmare continues xD. Overall, integrating higher powers of the sine/cosine function gets messy and time consuming very quickly even with the reduction formulas above since each application reduces the problem by an order of 2.


----------



## Acruoxil

Zandy said:


> It definitely is a lot easier for integrating sin^2(x) and cos^2(x) if one can remember those particular trigonometric identities.  I remember when I took calculus I almost always needed a sheet of trigonometric identities because there's a ton that are used pertaining to different problems and I'd often forget them or get them mixed up, haha .
> 
> Unfortunately the identities above will not be of much help when n > 2 though.  Functions like cos^3(x) can be written as cos(x)[cos^2 (x)] = cos(x)[(1 + cos 2x) / 2] = [cos(x) + cos(x) cos(2x)]/2, but this function will not be pleasant to integrate even if cos(2x) is replaced with yet another trigonometric identity which is even more to memorize ><.
> 
> I'm not familiar with any of the identities for sine/cosine raised to powers greater than 2 though, though some may be useful for simplifying integration.  That said, any useful identities probably contain lower powers of sine/cosine which would also need to be reduced by other identities, and the nightmare continues xD. Overall, integrating higher powers of the sine/cosine function gets messy and time consuming very quickly even with the reduction formulas above since each application reduces the problem by an order of 2.



Ah yes, I do remember doing that as well but I guess I ended up memorizing them really well since I practiced on this stuff so much. 

And um yeah when you use that identity you do it in exactly that manner for sin^3x, but for cos^3x you use the sin^2x + cos^2x=1 => cos^2x=1-sin^2x. Then just use that and you'll get your answer. In the case of sin^3x I find using the subsitiution method after using the identity Oblivia mentioned much easier.

And yea, I know what you mean XD when you don't know the identities, it's better to tread lightly and don't make it too messy lol. TO each his, own, really c:


----------



## Zandy

Aerate said:


> Ah yes, I do remember doing that as well but I guess I ended up memorizing them really well since I practiced on this stuff so much.
> 
> And um yeah when you use that identity you do it in exactly that manner for sin^3x, but for cos^3x you use the sin^2x + cos^2x=1 => cos^2x=1-sin^2x. Then just use that and you'll get your answer. In the case of sin^3x I find using the subsitiution method after using the identity Oblivia mentioned much easier.
> 
> And yea, I know what you mean XD when you don't know the identities, it's better to tread lightly and don't make it too messy lol. TO each his, own, really c:



For that particular example I meant that it would have been hard to integrate the result if one used the double angle-related identity for cos^2 (x) immediately ^^.


----------



## Oblivia

Aerate said:


> Ah yes, I do remember doing that as well but I guess I ended up memorizing them really well since I practiced on this stuff so much.
> 
> And um yeah when you use that identity you do it in exactly that manner for sin^3x, but for cos^3x you use the sin^2x + cos^2x=1 => cos^2x=1-sin^2x. Then just use that and you'll get your answer. In the case of sin^3x I find using the subsitiution method after using the identity Oblivia mentioned much easier.
> 
> And yea, I know what you mean XD when you don't know the identities, it's better to tread lightly and don't make it too messy lol. TO each his, own, really c:



I totally agree.  Memorization is a pretty valuable tool when it comes to trigonometric identities since the technique is so much easier to apply to actual problems.  There's an identity for any power of sine or cosine which are all freely available via a quick internet search and usually aren't _too_ difficult to memorize; granted memorization is kinda my forte so this is what always worked best for me.

I've personally always found integration by parts to be needlessly complicated when compared to using identities, though both are certainly effective methods.  But yeah, to each their own!  Part of the beauty of math is that there's normally multiple different approaches to problem solving and people can choose the method that suits their particular learning style. ^_^


----------



## Acruoxil

Aerate said:


> Oh gosh, I forgot to respond here. Bell Tree doesn't notify for someone quoting you :/
> 
> Well since I didn't study organic so well last year, I'm having trouble with some really basic stuff.
> 
> - What exactly is chirality of a compound? What makes a structure chiral?
> 
> - What are the sigma and pi bonds? How do you identify and distinguish them?
> 
> - I'm having trouble comprehending the mechanism of nucleophilic substitution reactions in haloalkanes and haloarenes ;u; can anyone help me out with that?
> 
> - Which ones are the ortho, meta and para positions in a cyclic structure? I have a bit of an idea but I still need something assuring to carry forward with what I think they are.
> 
> - How would you label the alpha, beta and gamma in the structure of a compound? What exactly are they, and why do you use them? Here's an example of the kind of structure I'm talking about: http://masterorganicchemistrycom.c.presscdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/1-carbonyl.png
> 
> I have a few more nomenclature related questions but I need to revise my stuff once again to come up with queries. I can't ask these questions from my teacher or something because they'll just end up mocking me on how I should've learnt them in lower classes but I had my problems; that's just how teachers are here ; ___;
> 
> Any help would be appreciated c: Thanks in advance! Also major thanks to Rei and Zandy for running this thread haha.


Yea anyone wanna help with that?


----------



## Sona

Bump!


----------



## Blu-chu

Hey! I just found out about this, and just like... wow. Thanks to the two people who are running this!
So in my school, they teach Latin. It might be kinda strange, as people might see it as a dead language (as it is, in a way). They have their reasons though which I won't go into the details.

I am assigned to learn three of the Latin declensions, like 1st declension, 2nd declension, ect. I'm absolutely awful at memorizing, and having to learn all three is just giving me a headache. I'll give an example of what I have to memorize:
"1st Declension
Aqua
Nominative: [Singular] Aqua [Plural] Aquae
Genitive: [Singular] Aquae [Plural] Aquārum" and so on.

Anyone have tips as to help learn and remember these?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Aerate said:


> Yea anyone wanna help with that?



honestly, theres a lot there to explain, and u can just google it. its not difficult stuff


----------



## Sona

KarlaKGB said:


> honestly, theres a lot there to explain, and u can just google it. its not difficult stuff



From the opening post:
_"This is supposed to be a welcoming environment to ask for help. Do NOT comment on someone's skill level on a subject. Be respectful of all users regardless of what they know or do not know."_

Please keep this in mind, thanks


----------



## Acruoxil

That's alright; I did google a bit of that stuff but couldn't figure ;u; guess I just don't know how to find things right XD


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Llust

i had to miss my japanese class today and i dont get any of the notes or homework we have. im going over all of my friends notes but im still really confused tbh so i have barely to no knowledge on how to do the homework >.< id appreciate an explanation for each answer

there are two parts to the homework. the first is pretty much just review and the second part is what i missed out on. both of which are copied from an online textbook provided to us

*pt1* (asking for an answer check)
translate the following statements into english:​Q: 日本へ行くために、日本語を勉強しています。
A: i studied japanese before going to japan

Q: 日本へ行くための準備をする。
A: get ready to travel to japan

Q: 友達のためにケーキを焼きましょう。
A: lets bake a cake for our friend

Q: 病気のため、クラスを休んだ。
A: (s)he was absent due to an illness

Q: 6. 古い魚を食べたために、おなかが痛くなった。
A: his/her stomach began to ache after eating the raw fish

Q: はい、いらっしゃるはずです。
A: yes, (s)he's expected

*pt2*(need assistance on the questions)
choose possible combinations for the sentence​1.) このにもつを __________ 。
a. とどきました
b. あずかって
c. 置こう
d. おろしてください

2.) __________ はずですよ。
a. やくに立つ
b. 学会に出る
c. だいじょうぶ
d. もう頼みました

3.) __________ もう頼みました
a. めずらしい
b. ゆうめい
c. 元気
d. このはこをくれた

4.) __________ つもりですが。
a. りょこうに出る
b. りっぱ
c. 本だなにしまった

5.) __________ 方がいいかもしれない。
a. そのおかしより、もっとあまいの
b. 急いだ
c. もっと使いやすいの
d. たばこをすわなかった


----------



## JellyLu

Hi ^^;

I need organic help and Japanese help, so thanks in in advance to anyone who helps me!

For organic, I need to memorize ALOT of mechanisms and reactions. Does anyone have any methods that work for them? I'm about to take the toughest exam of the course in a week and I can't get the hang of the reactions at all. I just have to memorize so many mechs like: formation of ethers, formation of epoxides, nucleophilic substitution and additions (?), and SN and E reactions in general. Memorizing general answers aren't helping because I always miss something (like mistaking an elimination reaction for substitution) >< Any tips would be appreciated nwn

For Japanese, I'm in Kanji Drill and have to make a presentation on 2 kanji. One of the parts of the presentation involves recognizing and explaining the radical of each kanji. I chose 花  and 星. I just want to check to see if I got the right radicals because I'm still unsure. For  花 is the radical the radical for grass, 艹? For 星 is the radical the radical for sun, 日? I'm just checking....also any explanation on exactly how to identify a radical would be appreciated...I don't think googling answers is going to help me much when studying for an exam xD

Thanks in advance and sorry for such silly questions!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Blu-chu said:


> Hey! I just found out about this, and just like... wow. Thanks to the two people who are running this!
> So in my school, they teach Latin. It might be kinda strange, as people might see it as a dead language (as it is, in a way). They have their reasons though which I won't go into the details.
> 
> I am assigned to learn three of the Latin declensions, like 1st declension, 2nd declension, ect. I'm absolutely awful at memorizing, and having to learn all three is just giving me a headache. I'll give an example of what I have to memorize:
> "1st Declension
> Aqua
> Nominative: [Singular] Aqua [Plural] Aquae
> Genitive: [Singular] Aquae [Plural] Aquārum" and so on.
> 
> Anyone have tips as to help learn and remember these?



It helps if you sing a song.

1st Declension (to the song Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star)

A, A-E, A-E, A-M
A, A-E, A-R-U-M
I-S, A-S, I-S too
Now the first declension?s through

Second Declension (to the song Jingle Bells)

U-S I. . . O U-M
O I O-R-U. . . -M
I-S O-S I-S is the 2nd declension?masculine!


----------



## Blu-chu

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It helps if you sing a song.
> 
> 1st Declension (to the song Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star)
> 
> A, A-E, A-E, A-M
> A, A-E, A-R-U-M
> I-S, A-S, I-S too
> Now the first declension’s through
> 
> Second Declension (to the song Jingle Bells)
> 
> U-S I. . . O U-M
> O I O-R-U. . . -M
> I-S O-S I-S is the 2nd declension…masculine!



Oh my gosh, thank you so much! Haha, this is fun. xD It's really helping!


----------



## KarlaKGB

JellyLu said:


> For organic, I need to memorize ALOT of mechanisms and reactions. Does anyone have any methods that work for them? I'm about to take the toughest exam of the course in a week and I can't get the hang of the reactions at all. I just have to memorize so many mechs like: formation of ethers, formation of epoxides, nucleophilic substitution and additions (?), and SN and E reactions in general. Memorizing general answers aren't helping because I always miss something (like mistaking an elimination reaction for substitution) >< Any tips would be appreciated nwn



i just drew a big ass diagram with every mechanism/reaction and how they relate to each other.
i used this website back in the day http://www.chemguide.co.uk/mechmenu.html#top


----------



## Sona

boomp


----------



## Sona

Bump!


----------



## Sona

bumpppp


----------



## N e s s

If there's anyone on here currently, how do you find the rule of translation on a graph? If its simple, can you VM me the answer?


----------



## KarlaKGB

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> If there's anyone on here currently, how do you find the rule of translation on a graph? If its simple, can you VM me the answer?


about graph translations:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/schools/gcsebitesize/maths/algebra/transformationhirev1.shtml


----------



## Rena.

Has anybody taken stats??
Anybody know how to do this on a ti calc? V
"Find the z-score such that the area under the standard normal curve to the left is 0.71."

it would help a ton, thanks :3


----------



## Mao

really stuck on that question. you have to work out an expression for the shaded area *i think the shaded area because the textbook says area??* 

the answer is 19a?b⁴ but not sure how you can get that. 
i did 4a?b x 5b^3 = 20a?b⁴

then ab? x ab? = a?b⁴ 

20a?b⁴ - a?b⁴ = 20a?b⁴


----------



## Acruoxil

Mao said:


> 20a?b⁴ - a?b⁴ = 20a?b⁴



That's gonna be 19a?b⁴ and not 20a?b⁴, hahah. Just a slight calculation error c:


----------



## Sona

boomp


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona




----------



## Beardo

What's the equation to find an ordered pair from something like 2y+X=4 ?


----------



## Zandy

Beardo said:


> What's the equation to find an ordered pair from something like 2y+X=4 ?



Do you mean to ask "how do you find an ordered pair on 2y + x = 4?"  

If so, then by isolating the variable y, you can get y = [4 - x]/2 and so for any number x, the point:

*f(x) = (x, [4 - x]/2)* 

lies on the line 2y + x = 4.  

Alternatively, you can isolate the point x to get x = 4 - 2y and so for any number y, the point:

*f = (4 - 2y, y)*

lies on the line 2y + x = 4.

Both expressions for points on the line 2y + x = 4 are the same.  I hope this helps, though, if I am misunderstanding the question, could you please elaborate more ^^?


----------



## JellyLu

KarlaKGB said:


> i just drew a big ass diagram with every mechanism/reaction and how they relate to each other.
> i used this website back in the day http://www.chemguide.co.uk/mechmenu.html#top



Thanks so much! I made a huge diagram too but I'm still getting confused on writing multi-step syntheses o-o That website looks really helpful though so I'll definitely be using it so again, thanks!


----------



## Llust

disregard my question from page 34 - i already got it covered by this point so i dont need assistance anymore


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona

boop


----------



## Sona

~~~


----------



## Vida

I doubt anyone needs it but I can help anyone who is studying German.


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona

bump :>


----------



## Finnian

Who wants to draw some freaking cups for me?
I hate Drawing I.


----------



## Llust

Finnian said:


> Who wants to draw some freaking cups for me?
> I hate Drawing I.



i can help with that. may i ask what this drawing is for?


----------



## Sona

bumppbupm


----------



## Jacob

I need to know the number of Neutrons in this element, but isn't it the atomic mass - protons? (in this case: 8 minus 17, but you can't have negative neutrons so ??)


----------



## Peter

Buddy said:


> I need to know the number of Neutrons in this element, but isn't it the atomic mass - protons? (in this case: 8 minus 17, but you can't have negative neutrons so ??)
> 
> View attachment 154095



atomic number (8 in this example) is the number of protons; and mass number (17 in this example) is the number of both protons and neutrons added together. so to get the answer, you should do mass number minus the atomic number!

i wrote number so many times it doesnt look like a word anymore


----------



## KarlaKGB

Buddy said:


> I need to know the number of Neutrons in this element, but isn't it the atomic mass - protons? (in this case: 8 minus 17, but you can't have negative neutrons so ??)
> 
> View attachment 154095



its 17 - 8

smh


----------



## Sona

KarlaKGB said:


> its 17 - 8
> 
> smh



*This is supposed to be a welcoming environment to ask for help. Do NOT comment on someone's skill level on a subject. Be respectful of all users regardless of what they know or do not know.* 
Please, Karla, keep this in mind


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## JellyDitto

I need help with algebra 1 rip. Im doing something on slopes with converting between standard and slope intercept form.

So the question is : 1. You have 2 part time jobs working at a grocery store and at a clothing store. You earn $7.65 per hour at the grocery store and $8.50 per hour at the clothing store. For the week, you earn $229.50. Write an equation for this in standard form.
*So I got 7.65x+8.50y=229.50*

2. Write an equation in slope intercept form
................-7.6
So I got y= 8.5 x + 27

The 3rd question has to do with graphing, but i not gonna even bother with that atm

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump


----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Llust

i really should have known this for awhile now, but i just want to make make sure my understanding on this concept is correct. so if i have to convert something like 0000002509 into scientific notation, i place the decimal between the 2 and the 5 if im not mistaken so its 2.509x10^-8?
tbh i ignored this back in middle school but i was blind to the fact that it would come back to get me


----------



## Zandy

JellyDitto said:


> I need help with algebra 1 rip. Im doing something on slopes with converting between standard and slope intercept form.
> 
> So the question is : 1. You have 2 part time jobs working at a grocery store and at a clothing store. You earn $7.65 per hour at the grocery store and $8.50 per hour at the clothing store. For the week, you earn $229.50. Write an equation for this in standard form.
> *So I got 7.65x+8.50y=229.50*
> 
> 2. Write an equation in slope intercept form
> ................-7.6
> So I got y= 8.5 x + 27
> 
> The 3rd question has to do with graphing, but i not gonna even bother with that atm
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> bump



Your standard form equation looks fine ^^.  The only problem I can see is a small error that was probably just a quick mistake when converting from standard form to slope-intercept form:

8.50y = -7.65x + 229.50 
y = (-7.65/8.50)x + (229.50/8.50)
y = *-0.9*x + 27

If you need help with graphing this line, just note that you only need two points on a line to draw the line!  The slope-intercept form y = mx + b always gives you one point, namely the y-intercept which occurs at (0, b) [in the example above, the y-intercept is located at (0, 27).  You can then find another point on the line by selecting any value of x or y and finding the corresponding value (of x or y).  For example, setting x = 1 gives y = 26.1, so the point (1, 26.1) is on your line.  You can them plot these two points and connect them and the resulting line will be the graph of... well, the line xD.


----------



## MasterM64

mimihime said:


> i really should have known this for awhile now, but i just want to make make sure my understanding on this concept is correct. so if i have to convert something like 0000002509 into scientific notation, i place the decimal between the 2 and the 5 if im not mistaken so its 2.509x10^8?
> tbh i ignored this back in middle school but i was blind to the fact that it would come back to get me



If I'm understanding your question correctly, you are converting 0.0000002509 into scientific notation. To get the correct solution, you would move the decimal over to the right until it is 2.509 and multiply it 10 to the power of the number of places you moved to the right (or left if you are going to the other way). Since you moved to the right, it would be 2.509*10^(-8). It is negative because you moved to the right. If you move to the left, it's a positive number. Hope this helps!

EDIT: It's -7, not -8. Accidentally miscounted (been a long day). >.<


----------



## Zandy

mimihime said:


> i really should have known this for awhile now, but i just want to make make sure my understanding on this concept is correct. so if i have to convert something like 0000002509 into scientific notation, i place the decimal between the 2 and the 5 if im not mistaken so its 2.509x10^8?
> tbh i ignored this back in middle school but i was blind to the fact that it would come back to get me



In general you want only a single nonzero digit to the left of the decimal, so yes ^^.  

If in your example above you meant to type 0.000002509 (sorry, there was no decimal included so I assume it was meant to be placed here xD) then you'd actually move the decimal *6* spots to the right.  Moving a decimal to the right results in a negative exponent, so you'd write 0.000002509 = 2.509 x 10^(-6).  I hope that helps!

(Be sure to check that -6 is the correct exponent for where the decimal was supposed to be placed in the original number and since I just woke and I'm not that apt at counting at the moment ).


----------



## Llust

MasterM64 said:


> If I'm understanding your question correctly, you are converting 0.0000002509 into scientific notation. To get the correct solution, you would move the decimal over to the right until it is 2.509 and multiply it 10 to the power of the number of places you moved to the right (or left if you are going to the other way). Since you moved to the right, it would be 2.509*10^(-8). It is negative because you moved to the right. If you move the left, it's a positive number. Hope this helps!



ah, yeah i know its supposed to be negative. i just always forget to add the negative sign haha - thank you, just wanted to make sure im putting the decimal in the right place. i wasnt completely sure about it before so sometimes i add it to the right of the number and sometimes i add it to the left without thinking through it


----------



## MasterM64

Zandy said:


> In general you want only a single nonzero digit to the left of the decimal, so yes ^^.
> 
> If in your example above you meant to type 0.000002509 (sorry, there was no decimal included xD) then you'd actually move the decimal *6* spots to the right.  Moving a decimal to the right results in a negative exponent, so you'd write 0.000002509 = 2.509 x 10^(-6).  I hope that helps!
> 
> (Be sure to check that -6 is the correct exponent since I just woke and I'm not that apt at counting at the moment ).



EDIT: It actually is -7, not -8. I somehow miscounted. >.>


----------



## Zandy

MasterM64 said:


> The correct power is -8 since it takes shifting the decimal 8 times to the right to get the correct number which makes the power of the 10 -8.



I assumed that the original number is mimihimes' post was 0000002509 meant 0.000002509 which can indeed be written as 2.509 x 10^(-6).  

If instead 0000002509 was meant to be 0.0000002509 then if I'm not miscounting zeros then it can be written as 2.509 x 10^(-7).

Either way, both compactings of the respective numbers should be correct ^^.


----------



## MasterM64

Zandy said:


> I assumed that the original number is mimihimes' post was 0000002509 meant 0.000002509 which can indeed be written as 2.509 x 10^(-6).
> 
> If instead 0000002509 was meant to be 0.0000002509 then if I'm not miscounting zeros then it can be written as 2.509 x 10^(-7).
> 
> Either way, both compactings of the respective numbers should be correct ^^.



Indeed, I actually noticed my mistake about the power before you replied and fixed it to -7. lol It's been a long day. xD


----------



## Zandy

MasterM64 said:


> Indeed, I actually noticed my mistake about the power before you replied and fixed it to -7. lol It's been a long day. xD



Don't worry about it xD.  I had to zoom in and count like 5 times with my cursor just to be certain and I still wasn't certain so I used a calculator in the end .


----------



## MasterM64

Does anyone need help with English? English is surprisingly one of my strengths in academic subjects (I gots A's in all my English classes so I would be more than glad to help anyone out). If anyone wants my help on essays, you will have to PM them to me since English essays need to be presented more confidentially in order to prevent any plagiarism by other TBT members.


----------



## Sona

BUMP


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Monster

MasterM64 said:


> Does anyone need help with English? English is surprisingly one of my strengths in academic subjects (I gots A's in all my English classes so I would be more than glad to help anyone out). If anyone wants my help on essays, you will have to PM them to me since English essays need to be presented more confidentially in order to prevent any plagiarism by other TBT members.



I will PM you my college essay!


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Sona




----------



## Mao

confused about descartes' view on the soul. so did he think its the same thing as the mind or?? kinda understand the mind body dualism and his view on the mind but not sure about the soul


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~


----------



## Sona

boomp


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona

bump!


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona




----------



## Goth

I remember what happened with some users that would pay people tbt for them to do their homework


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~


----------



## Llust

for my art class, we have to illustrate something about world war two. it sounds easy enough, but i genuinely have no idea what to do. we're graded based off our creativity and emotion shown through the illustration

i have some basic ideas like using a quote from a survivor but other than that, im clueless. the illustration is due on tuesday


----------



## Chicken Tender

Leave Me Alone said:


> I remember what happened with some users that would pay people tbt for them to do their homework



honestly I would pay someone real money to do my ap music homework for me (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Zandy

mimihime said:


> for my art class, we have to illustrate something about world war two. it sounds easy enough, but i genuinely have no idea what to do. we're graded based off our creativity and emotion shown through the illustration
> 
> i have some basic ideas like using a quote from a survivor but other than that, im clueless. the illustration is due on tuesday



How much do you know about World War 2, and is there a certain emotion you're wanting to convey (sadness, anger, etc...)?


----------



## Llust

Zandy said:


> How much do you know about World War 2, and is there a certain emotion you're wanting to convey (sadness, anger, etc...)?



i know pretty much everything about it by this point in detail like the conditions of the camps, how and why they were killed, etc etc. im looking towards sadness, but anything works


----------



## Zandy

mimihime said:


> i know pretty much everything about it by this point in detail like the conditions of the camps, how and why they were killed, etc etc. im looking towards sadness, but anything works



In that case you could try and draw what you perceive from WW2, perhaps any sort of sad scene you can conjure up in your head with your knowledge, and maybe choose the colours, scenery, etc... to reflect the mood you're hoping to accomplish.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

mimihime said:


> for my art class, we have to illustrate something about world war two. it sounds easy enough, but i genuinely have no idea what to do. we're graded based off our creativity and emotion shown through the illustration
> 
> i have some basic ideas like using a quote from a survivor but other than that, im clueless. the illustration is due on tuesday



I was thinking of the Holocaust during WWII.  You could do a sort of ghostly/ghastly army getting closer in perspective as if they are trying to escape the paper.  Make the background the inside of a dull grey gas chamber and try to make the people look sort of wispy as if they were the gas itself.  Maybe make them colorful too (pastel yellow?) in order to contrast the dull grey.


----------



## PeeBraiin

I am available to help edit and proofread college essays and essays in general  PM/VM me about it and we can work something out (Google docs since you can see what I do and ways to do it)


----------



## Llust

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I was thinking of the Holocaust during WWII.  You could do a sort of ghostly/ghastly army getting closer in perspective as if they are trying to escape the paper.  Make the background the inside of a dull grey gas chamber and try to make the people look sort of wispy as if they were the gas itself.  Maybe make them colorful too (pastel yellow?) in order to contrast the dull grey.



sounds great .v. although im a bit confused about the arm trying to escape the paper and the people in the gas chamber. can you by any chance put together a rough sketch of what you mean? if not, thats completely fine


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

mimihime said:


> sounds great .v. although im a bit confused about the arm trying to escape the paper and the people in the gas chamber. can you by any chance put together a rough sketch of what you mean? if not, thats completely fine


Kinda like in this perspective:






The top image on this link is good too:
http://eyespluswords.com/2015/06/29/accepted/


----------



## Llust

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Kinda like in this perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top image on this link is good too:
> http://eyespluswords.com/2015/06/29/accepted/



ah, i see. thank you ! i never would have thought of that xD
im open to more ideas as well


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Stupid question, but I'm doing the written portion of our bean sorting experiment and I just wanted to confirm this so I don't screw up. We were sorting different categories of beans with three different types of glove protection to see how they affected sorting time. The beans would be the dependant variable and the glove type would be the independant variable correct?


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona




----------



## Trundle

Mao said:


> confused about descartes' view on the soul. so did he think its the same thing as the mind or?? kinda understand the mind body dualism and his view on the mind but not sure about the soul



Descartes sees the mind and body as two separate entities. The mind is simple, nonphysical, and resides in the brain. The body/brain is complex and physical. I don't think Descartes references the soul itself very strongly in any of his Meditations, nor does anyone even talk about Descartes' thought on the soul. I believe the mind and the soul are pretty much interchangeable in his meditations. Just focus on Descartes' dualism theories and I'm sure all your questions will be answered there.


----------



## Zandy

DarkDesertFox said:


> Stupid question, but I'm doing the written portion of our bean sorting experiment and I just wanted to confirm this so I don't screw up. We were sorting different categories of beans with three different types of glove protection to see how they affected sorting time. The beans would be the dependant variable and the glove type would be the independant variable correct?



If I am understanding correctly, then yes .  The way that I always think of it is that the independent variable is the variable that YOU change directly while the dependent variable is the variable that changes as consequentially.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Zandy said:


> If I am understanding correctly, then yes .  The way that I always think of it is that the independent variable is the variable that YOU change directly while the dependent variable is the variable that changes as consequentially.



Thank you very much! I always get paranoid in group projects so I always want to make sure I'm doing everything correctly so I don't cost us points. But yeah, it makes sense since you're altering the different types of glove protection and the beans are being affected by that change.


----------



## KarlaKGB

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thank you very much! I always get paranoid in group projects so I always want to make sure I'm doing everything correctly so I don't cost us points. But yeah, it makes sense since you're altering the different types of glove protection and the beans are being affected by that change.



wait is glove protection literally the type of glove u wear while sorting beans?

and technically the dependent variable is not the bean, it's the sorting time

the beans themselves shud actually be the controlled variable.

unless im misunderstanding wat bean sorting is


----------



## radical6

Why are square roots of imaginary numbers a thing, Why , Who decided i^2 = -1 ????


----------



## Zandy

justice said:


> Why are square roots of imaginary numbers a thing, Why , Who decided i^2 = -1 ????



A long time ago, people thought that negative numbers (and even zero) were outlandish concepts.  Over time it turned out that the concept of a negative number (more precisely, the concept of inverses) was extremely useful in mathematics, engineer, physics, etc...  Imaginary numbers are similar in that respect.  They may not be as wide spread as negative numbers are today, however, their appearance in physics, etc... are extremely important.


----------



## Jarrad

mimihime said:


> ah, i see. thank you ! i never would have thought of that xD
> im open to more ideas as well



When I took Photography at college I always tried to centre my photographs/edits around a very emotionally powerful subject. Though it's a good idea to take advantage of the travesty that was the holocaust, I don't think it's a good idea having the hand of a jew-sentenced-to-die coming out towards the viewer. It feels sort of.. insensitive. 

Anyway, my advice would be to use children. Children show the utter most raw forms of human emotions. I'm sure there are many images and stories online of what it was like to grow up during the WW2-era, so I'd strongly suggest you find one of these and then try to express the emotions and feelings they would have had during that time through your art. If you're having trouble doing this then I'd recommend finding a powerful quote that's relevant to the subject matter to help narrate your art. 

I'll show you a somewhat relateable image as to what I'm talking about.


Spoiler



I can't remember the exact theme of the project, though I interpreted it in my own way. This photo is a few years old, hence the amateur nature of it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

KarlaKGB said:


> wait is glove protection literally the type of glove u wear while sorting beans?
> 
> and technically the dependent variable is not the bean, it's the sorting time
> 
> the beans themselves shud actually be the controlled variable.
> 
> unless im misunderstanding wat bean sorting is



I actually think you're right about the dependent variable being the sorting time. Although, it wouldn't make sense if the beans were the independent variable since we're not doing anything to change them. We're changing the glove type in the experiment, but not doing anything to the beans aside from placing them in the cups. Thank you! Glad to have caught that now so I can edit it.


----------



## KarlaKGB

DarkDesertFox said:


> I actually think you're right about the dependent variable being the sorting time. Although, it wouldn't make sense if the beans were the independent variable since we're not doing anything to change them. We're changing the glove type in the experiment, but not doing anything to the beans aside from placing them in the cups. Thank you! Glad to have caught that now so I can edit it.



no the beans are the controlled variable aka the thing u keep the same to keep the experiment fair. in ur experiment ur testing a hypothesis that the glove type is related to the sorting time. therefore u need to keep everything else the same in order to confirm that the glove type is indeed responsible for the change in sorting time.

lets say ur doing an experiment where u want to see if moisture affects the time taken for a bean to germinate. ur independent variable is the moisture of the soil, and the time taken is the dependent variable. so u take one bean and u put it into dry soil, and u put the other into moist soil. but for some reason u decide to put one of the beans into a fridge, and keep the other at room temperature. well now u cant say with confidence say that the moisture of the soil affects the time taken to germinate. cuz the beans were at different temperatures too, so maybe it was the temperature that affected the time taken.

now back to ur bean sorting example, you would need to keep the beans the same to keep the experiment fair. like if u double the amount of beans u have to sort, its gonna take more time. or if u have more varieties of beans to sort. i kno ur question doesnt ask about controlled variables, but its probably something u can be asked about


----------



## DarkDesertFox

KarlaKGB said:


> no the beans are the controlled variable aka the thing u keep the same to keep the experiment fair. in ur experiment ur testing a hypothesis that the glove type is related to the sorting time. therefore u need to keep everything else the same in order to confirm that the glove type is indeed responsible for the change in sorting time.
> 
> lets say ur doing an experiment where u want to see if moisture affects the time taken for a bean to germinate. ur independent variable is the moisture of the soil, and the time taken is the dependent variable. so u take one bean and u put it into dry soil, and u put the other into moist soil. but for some reason u decide to put one of the beans into a fridge, and keep the other at room temperature. well now u cant say with confidence say that the moisture of the soil affects the time taken to germinate. cuz the beans were at different temperatures too, so maybe it was the temperature that affected the time taken.
> 
> now back to ur bean sorting example, you would need to keep the beans the same to keep the experiment fair. like if u double the amount of beans u have to sort, its gonna take more time. or if u have more varieties of beans to sort. i kno ur question doesnt ask about controlled variables, but its probably something u can be asked about



I guess I'm confused with what you're saying. The controlled variable is just another term for the independent variable. The independent variable is defined as...

_Statistics_. (in an experiment) a variable that is intentionally changed to observe its effect on the dependent variable (Dictionary.com).

The beans remain the same. The numbers remain the same. The only thing we are changing and controlling in the experiment is the glove type. Like the definition, we are *observing* the effect of *changing* the glove type has on the dependent variable, sorting time.


----------



## KarlaKGB

no a controlled variable is *not* just another term for the independent variable

_"The control variable (or scientific constant) in scientific experimentation is the experimental element which is constant and unchanged throughout the course of the investigation. The control variable strongly influences experimental results, and it is held constant during the experiment in order to test the relative relationship of the dependent and independent variables. The control variable itself is not of primary interest to the experimenter."_

the reason i brought this up is cuz u initially said that the beans were the dependent variable, so i wanted to make it clear that the time to sort (which is the thing ur measuring) is the dependent variable, and that the beans are actually the control variable.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Uhh >/////////< I'm embarrassed to be coming here for help, but I'm in Spanish 1 and I need help with translating these sentences //we can't use google translate bc it's full of lies @v@


----------



## DarkDesertFox

KarlaKGB said:


> no a controlled variable is *not* just another term for the independent variable
> 
> _"The control variable (or scientific constant) in scientific experimentation is the experimental element which is constant and unchanged throughout the course of the investigation. The control variable strongly influences experimental results, and it is held constant during the experiment in order to test the relative relationship of the dependent and independent variables. The control variable itself is not of primary interest to the experimenter."_
> 
> the reason i brought this up is cuz u initially said that the beans were the dependent variable, so i wanted to make it clear that the time to sort (which is the thing ur measuring) is the dependent variable, and that the beans are actually the control variable.



Ahh, you're right. I was thinking of the wrong variables. Thank you very much!


----------



## MelaniteMoon

How do you determine if a molecule is polar or non-polar?


----------



## KarlaKGB

MelaniteMoon said:


> How do you determine if a molecule is polar or non-polar?



two things - the geometry of the molecule, and the relative electronegativities of the atoms in it.
take HCl, Cl is more electronegative than H, so the electrons in the bond will tend to gather around the Cl. this is a polar bond. illustrated like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




another example is carbon dioxide CO2, O is more electronegative than C, so like above, the electrons in the bond will tend to gather around the O

however CO2 is a linear molecule, looks like O=C=O so although each individual bond is polar, the symmetry of the molecule means that there is no net dipole, and therefore its nonpolar


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona




----------



## radical6

"How much do all fourth order consumers weigh, in kilograms? Assuming the fourth order consuemers weigh roughly .5-1kg per organism, how many organisms would that support?"

i.. i dont understand..didnt they just tell us how much they weigh..wtf does this mean


----------



## Sona




----------



## Llust

the final project for this isnt due until the end of february, but we're just starting a few months early. we were given the option to work in groups but i decided on just working on this alone

we need to design and construct a rube goldberg machine that uses at least four types of force (mechanical, heat, sound, nuclear, etc) and has a minimum of seven steps in order to turn off a light bulb. as far as i know, they way we do it doesnt matter. we can either use a light switch to turn it off or we can just drop a textbook on top of the light bulb itself to break it i.e. turn it off

our final designs are due monday and the only idea i have in mind is using dominos to start it out but thats it - any suggestions will be much appreciated


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Sona

BUMP


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Monster

Ok, I am having a "derp" moment right now and I can't seem to factor simple polynomial equations.

4x^3 - 9x^2 + 6x -1

How would we factor this to (x-1)^2 (4x-1)?

Thanks


----------



## Zandy

Monster said:


> Ok, I am having a "derp" moment right now and I can't seem to factor simple polynomial equations.
> 
> 4x^3 - 9x^2 + 6x -1
> 
> How would we factor this to (x-1)^2 (4x-1)?
> 
> Thanks



The factors of any polynomial emanate their roots.  Usually for factoring cubic polynomials you will first need to guess one of the roots of the equations to obtain an initial factor to work with.  In this example, x = 1 is one such root (by trial and error), and so (x - 1) must appear as one of your factors.

You would then proceed by doing polynomial long division.  You'd divide 4x^3 - 9x^2 + 6x - 1 by (x - 1).  The result will be a quadratic polynomial which are much easier to factor.  If you factor this quadratic polynomial, you will get the remaining terms!

There are other ways to factor more difficult cubic equations.  For a cubic equation ax^3 + bx^2 + cx + d = 0, the roots are given by a cubic formula which is analogous to the quadratic formula but is much, MUCH more complicated:


----------



## Monster

Zandy said:


> The factors of any polynomial emanate their roots.  Usually for factoring cubic polynomials you will first need to guess one of the roots of the equations to obtain an initial factor to work with.  In this example, x = 1 is one such root (by trial and error), and so (x - 1) must appear as one of your factors.
> 
> You would then proceed by doing polynomial long division.  You'd divide 4x^3 - 9x^2 + 6x - 1 by (x - 1).  The result will be a quadratic polynomial which are much easier to factor.  If you factor this quadratic polynomial, you will get the remaining terms!
> 
> There are other ways to factor more difficult cubic equations.  For a cubic equation ax^3 + bx^2 + cx + d = 0, the roots are given by a cubic formula which is analogous to the quadratic formula but is much, MUCH more complicated:



Oh god, this! Noooo! I always hated doing this! Anyways, thank you for the help! If I recall, you don't really guess right? Don't you have to find the factors of the constant term and then those are your possible roots? I might be wrong though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Zandy said:


>



T-that's not math. That's...


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zandy said:


> The factors of any polynomial emanate their roots.  Usually for factoring cubic polynomials you will first need to guess one of the roots of the equations to obtain an initial factor to work with.  In this example, x = 1 is one such root (by trial and error), and so (x - 1) must appear as one of your factors.
> 
> You would then proceed by doing polynomial long division.  You'd divide 4x^3 - 9x^2 + 6x - 1 by (x - 1).  The result will be a quadratic polynomial which are much easier to factor.  If you factor this quadratic polynomial, you will get the remaining terms!
> 
> There are other ways to factor more difficult cubic equations.  For a cubic equation ax^3 + bx^2 + cx + d = 0, the roots are given by a cubic formula which is analogous to the quadratic formula but is much, MUCH more complicated:



I'm in the top set and I don't understand


----------



## KarlaKGB

Monster said:


> Oh god, this! Noooo! I always hated doing this! Anyways, thank you for the help! If I recall, you don't really guess right? Don't you have to find the factors of the constant term and then those are your possible roots? I might be wrong though.



well its kinda guessing. like he said, u set

4x^3 - 9x^2 + 6x -1 = 0

then u "guess" values of x that hold true for that. and as he said, x = 1 is one of the solutions and therefore the factorised form must have a (x-1)...which u kno cuz the answer is (x-1)^2 (4x-1)

also are u told the answer? like does it give u the answer and ask u to write out the steps to solve it?

idk why zandy posted that cubic equation, all its doing is scaring and confusing ppl. its not needed for this problem


----------



## Monster

KarlaKGB said:


> well its kinda guessing. like he said, u set
> 
> 4x^3 - 9x^2 + 6x -1 = 0
> 
> then u "guess" values of x that hold true for that. and as he said, x = 1 is one of the solutions and therefore the factorised form must have a (x-1)...which u kno cuz the answer is (x-1)^2 (4x-1)
> 
> also are u told the answer? like does it give u the answer and ask u to write out the steps to solve it?
> 
> idk why zandy posted that cubic equation, all its doing is scaring and confusing ppl. its not needed for this problem



Yes, I understand that, but you would guess from the factors of -1 correct? Not just a random pool of numbers right?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Monster said:


> Yes, I understand that, but you would guess from the factors of -1 correct? Not just a random pool of numbers right?



well u guess like x = 1, 2, 3, -1, -2, -3 etc....its called factor theorem or something if u wanna look it up


----------



## Zandy

Monster said:


> Oh god, this! Noooo! I always hated doing this! Anyways, thank you for the help! If I recall, you don't really guess right? Don't you have to find the factors of the constant term and then those are your possible roots? I might be wrong though.



There's some results regarding what the possible roots of polynomials can be depending on the coefficients/constant terms, though, I don't remember any of them so I couldn't be of much help xD.  Those results are rather specialized cases though x).



DarkDesertFox said:


> T-that's not math. That's...



Haha, I know right xD?  The one for the quartics is even scarier @_@...  Here's just a subcase of the more general formulas xD:



Spoiler













Slammint said:


> I'm in the top set and I don't understand



To be honest, I don't know how to derive the equation either xP.  It probably requires some pretty laborious algebra, haha .  It's rarely useful though because of how lengthy the formula is!


----------



## N e s s

Does anyone have advice for the Pythagorean theorem?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Does anyone have advice for the Pythagorean theorem?



Which part do you need help with? Isn't it just a^2 + b^2 = c^2 where c is the hypotenuse?


----------



## N e s s

Well I always have trouble figuring out what to do in a word problem with it, there is also a partw here you need to find b or a, like say "Johnny is going to paint his house, he gets on his ladder and starts. The side below the later is A and the hypotenuse is C, what's the answer?" Those problems.


----------



## Zandy

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Well I always have trouble figuring out what to do in a word problem with it, there is also a partw here you need to find b or a, like say "Johnny is going to paint his house, he gets on his ladder and starts. The side below the later is A and the hypotenuse is C, what's the answer?" Those problems.



Try to draw a diagram if you're not already given one.  Then identify what you're given.  If you need to solve for the hypotenuse then you're solving for c in a^2 + b^2 = c^2.  If you need to solve for any other side then you're solving for a (or b, it doesn't matter how you label them).


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Well I always have trouble figuring out what to do in a word problem with it, there is also a partw here you need to find b or a, like say "Johnny is going to paint his house, he gets on his ladder and starts. The side below the later is A and the hypotenuse is C, what's the answer?" Those problems.



It helps if you draw a picture. The side of the building and ground being lengths A and B. The ladder leaning on the building would be hypotenuse C. Plug it into the equation and solve for whichever variable you want to find.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## radical6

how does the nitrogen and carbon cycle work
like
wtf this is so much to remember


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Llust

mimihime said:


> the final project for this isnt due until the end of february, but we're just starting a few months early. we were given the option to work in groups but i decided on just working on this alone
> 
> we need to design and construct a rube goldberg machine that uses at least four types of force (mechanical, heat, sound, nuclear, etc) and has a minimum of seven steps in order to turn off a light bulb. as far as i know, they way we do it doesnt matter. we can either use a light switch to turn it off or we can just drop a textbook on top of the light bulb itself to break it i.e. turn it off
> 
> our final designs are due monday and the only idea i have in mind is using dominos to start it out but thats it - any suggestions will be much appreciated



id just like to point out that there's this question that hasen't been answered yet..


----------



## KarlaKGB

mimihime said:


> id just like to point out that there's this question that hasen't been answered yet..



isnt it too late now rofl


----------



## Trundle

mimihime said:


> id just like to point out that there's this question that hasen't been answered yet..



You realize there are thousands of examples of Rube Goldberg machines on the internet? I mean I could Google it myself and then post the ideas I found but I'd prefer you do your own research


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Ignoring the marinara sauce in the top right corner that is clearly not from my Subway sub, I need Accounting help with this part of the project. I honestly don't know how to write these adjusting entries, like at all. I don't even care if you're wrong honestly. I'm not going to pass this class after how bad I did on this last exam. I'm only turning this in so I don't get a zero.

Found the answers online.


----------



## Sona

bump~


----------



## Llust

Trundle said:


> You realize there are thousands of examples of Rube Goldberg machines on the internet? I mean I could Google it myself and then post the ideas I found but I'd prefer you do your own research



i have been researching other machines ._. but im just trying to get more advanced ideas for a better grade, there's no need to be rude about it either


----------



## N e s s

If anyones on i need help now, here's the question.

The opening of a tent is in the shape of an isosceles triangle. What is the width of the base of the tent?

I know this is a bad question, but I have no clue how to do isosceles triangles bases. It also shows a picture of a tent that has the length of the triangle ( a straight line thought the middle.) And the side length being 5, but what's the base of the isosceles triangle? Can anyone give me atleast a formula?


----------



## Zandy

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> If anyones on i need help now, here's the question.
> 
> The opening of a tent is in the shape of an isosceles triangle. What is the width of the base of the tent?
> 
> I know this is a bad question, but I have no clue how to do isosceles triangles bases. It also shows a picture of a tent that has the length of the triangle ( a straight line thought the middle.) And the side length being 5, but what's the base of the isosceles triangle? Can anyone give me atleast a formula?



An isosceles triangle is a triangle such that two of the sides have the same length.  These two side lengths will connect at a point, and if you draw a line down from this point it will split the isosceles triangle into two equal right-angle triangles.  

I'm not exactly sure how your diagram is labelled, but if the original side length of the isosceles triangle is given as 5, and the length of the line bisecting the base is L, then you can use Pythagoras' theorem to find that half of the base length is sqrt(25 - L^2).  Then multiply the result by 2 to get the entire length of the base.







If your diagram is labelled differently, then the procedure should be the same unless I'm misunderstanding your question.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Anyone good with music? How would you describe the harmony of a song?


----------



## Sleepi

does anyone have any tips on writing a good evaluation? I'm never very good at it.


----------



## Chicken Tender

DarkDesertFox said:


> Anyone good with music? How would you describe the harmony of a song?



that's kind of a hard question to answer.. you'd have to look at the piece as a whole since harmony is affected by a lot of factors, but if you want a cookie cutter definition its just notes combined to make chords that ultimately make a piece of music sound pleasing


----------



## Sona

BUMP


----------



## Sona




----------



## Shadow Star

So I figured I'd ask before making an official post or something as this is more of an inquiry.

Anyway, at my college, we have a module called 'investigation project' where we need to pick a theory and follow through with either tests, questionnaire or a lit report. I went with a questionnaire. The thing is, I need 25 people to take part in the questionnaire I made. I have about 6 people taking part already through friends, but I need 25 people in total, so I still need 19 more.

Would it be okay to make a post in this thread detailing it further with what would need to be done (probably need an email address or something to send the document through to be filled out) or would I be better off making a new thread? I mean, if I can't on either things... I think I have other sites I can go to for help. I just figured bell tree would be good place to try first.


----------



## Zandy

Shadow Star said:


> So I figured I'd ask before making an official post or something as this is more of an inquiry.
> 
> Anyway, at my college, we have a module called 'investigation project' where we need to pick a theory and follow through with either tests, questionnaire or a lit report. I went with a questionnaire. The thing is, I need 25 people to take part in the questionnaire I made. I have about 6 people taking part already through friends, but I need 25 people in total, so I still need 19 more.
> 
> Would it be okay to make a post in this thread detailing it further with what would need to be done (probably need an email address or something to send the document through to be filled out) or would I be better off making a new thread? I mean, if I can't on either things... I think I have other sites I can go to for help. I just figured bell tree would be good place to try first.



You're more than welcome to post your survey here and any details regarding it ^^.  That said, earlier this week (or was it last week?) someone posted a thread regarding some survey they needed participants in for their class.  I assume that it would be fine to post in as a separate thread as well since you're bound to get more users participating .


----------



## Shadow Star

Zandy said:


> You're more than welcome to post your survey here and any details regarding it ^^.  That said, earlier this week (or was it last week?) someone posted a thread regarding some survey they needed participants in for their class.  I assume that it would be fine to post in as a separate thread as well since you're bound to get more users participating .



Ah, okay. Thanks for the help. ^^ I just wasn't sure since I don't normally pop into this part of the board (I usually hang around in Nintendo Treehouse/Splat Zone boards ^^"). I'll probably make a separate thread in the morning when I wake up that will explain it in a lot more detail and how it should work and stuff. XD Thanks again! ^^


----------



## JellyLu

Would anyone mind helping me with Organic (again)? ^^;

With regards to spectroscopy, how would you go about interpreting the mass spectroscopy and UV-Vis spectroscopy for a molecule? I understand proton NMR and Infrared pretty well, I just really need to understand how to go about problems involving mass and UV since my professor likes to throw those in on exams /: I don't even know where to start so any explanation or reference would be appreciated!

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Sona




----------



## Zandy

~ Bump ~


----------



## Monster

I was wondering if any great writers can give me tips on my essays that I have just written. Both of them are for college. Let me know if you guys can and I will PM them to you! Thanks!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Bump


----------



## Sona




----------



## Monster

Can someone help give me steps on finding the x-intercept for this function?

y = e^x - 3x^-x - 4x

Not sure how to find the x-intercept. I tried changing the entire function to a fraction, but still nothing...


----------



## Vizionari

Monster said:


> Can someone help give me steps on finding the x-intercept for this function?
> 
> y = e^x - 3x^-x - 4x
> 
> Not sure how to find the x-intercept. I tried changing the entire function to a fraction, but still nothing...



Usually to find the x-intercept, you set *y* to 0 and solve for x.


----------



## Monster

Vizionari said:


> Usually to find the x-intercept, you set *y* to 0 and solve for x.



Yes, that is what I have been doing and I still cannot solve for it.


----------



## Vizionari

Monster said:


> Yes, that is what I have been doing and I still cannot solve for it.



Mm, I'm trying to solve the problem right now, I'll see if I can get a solution to it.


----------



## Oblivia

Monster said:


> Can someone help give me steps on finding the x-intercept for this function?
> 
> y = e^x - 3x^-x - 4x
> 
> Not sure how to find the x-intercept. I tried changing the entire function to a fraction, but still nothing...



The first step is to set y = 0, then use the natural logarithm to remove the exponents.  The function will probably look more familiar to you once you've done this.

You could also try to graph the function with a graphing calculator or other program.


----------



## Monster

Oblivia said:


> The first step is to set y = 0, then use the natural logarithm to remove the exponents.  The function will probably look more familiar to you once you've done this.
> 
> You could also try to graph the function with a graphing calculator or other program.



Yeah, I graphed the equation and know the x-intercept, but I am trying to do so without a graphing calculator. I am trying to do your method, but it requires me taking ln of both sides, so I'd have to take the ln of 0, which is illegal


----------



## Vizionari

Monster said:


> Yeah, I graphed the equation and know the x-intercept, but I am trying to do so without a graphing calculator. I am trying to do your method, but it requires me taking ln of both sides, so I'd have to take the ln of 0, which is illegal



Bring - 3^-x - 4x to the other side so you can take natural log of that.


----------



## Monster

Vizionari said:


> Bring - 3^-x - 4x to the other side so you can take natural log of that.



Sorry~! I made a mistake when copying the problem down. The real function is

y = e^x - 3e^-x - 4x

Anyways, I set the equation to equal 0.

0 = e^x - 3x^-x - 4x.

I then added -3x^-x - 4x to the other side.

3x^-x + 4x = e^x

ln(3x^-x + 4x) = x

ln((3+4x*e^x)/(e^x)) = x

ln(3+4x*e^x) - ln(e^x) = x

ln(3+4x*e^x) = 2x

Not sure what to do from here...


----------



## Sona

booomp


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona




----------



## Monster

Monster said:


> Sorry~! I made a mistake when copying the problem down. The real function is
> 
> y = e^x - 3e^-x - 4x
> 
> Anyways, I set the equation to equal 0.
> 
> 0 = e^x - 3x^-x - 4x.
> 
> I then added -3x^-x - 4x to the other side.
> 
> 3x^-x + 4x = e^x
> 
> ln(3x^-x + 4x) = x
> 
> ln((3+4x*e^x)/(e^x)) = x
> 
> ln(3+4x*e^x) - ln(e^x) = x
> 
> ln(3+4x*e^x) = 2x
> 
> Not sure what to do from here...



Can anyone help me on this? Thanks!


----------



## Trundle

Alright folks, I need help with minimizing functions. This is boolean algebra I believe and I think we are using the consensus theorem but if you know how to solve it regardless please let me know.

A + A'B + BC + BC'

The apostrophe obviously indicates the opposite of the value of that variable. If A was 1, A' would be 0.

edit: I figured it out because I'm in Computer Science boooois


----------



## Blu Rose

Okay, so, let's talk Conics for a moment.

General overall form:
Ax^2 + Bxy + Cy^2 + Dx + Ey + F
Okay, now, with that out of the way, I've been looking all over for the "Standard Equations" of the following with the Bxy term included to see if it, well, exist:
NOTE:  Brackets ( {} ) here are used like parentheses in conventional English.

Circles: Ax^2 + {Bxy +} Ay^2 + Dx + Ey + F
Ellipses: Ax^2 + {Bxy +} + Cy^2 + Dx ^ Ey + F
Hyperbolas: Ax^2 {+ Bxy} - Cy^2 + Dx + Ey + F
Parabolas: Ax^2 {+ Bxy} + Dx + Ey + F

First, I'd just like to know if these are all correct withing the parameters of the general form without Bxy.  When including the part in the brackets, would those equations still be correct?
I can't seem to discover if they exist or not.  Also, the Bxy term, if included, would have something to do with the rotation of the cone before intersected by the plane, right?
Please don't just say, "look in your textbook lol;" I'm teaching this to myself because I want to test out of a few grades of math at the end of the year and therefore I have to teach myself when given the state standards or not be taught at all.

EDIT: Well, found this with the oblique ellipse so I'm going to assume yes to both of my questions.  If someone would like to confirm anyways, go for it.


----------



## Zandy

@ Blue Rose

Any circle in the plane can be factored in the form (x - h)^2 + (y - k)^2 = r^2 where (h, k) is the center of the circle and r is the radius.  If you expand this formula out you get


*x*^2 - 2h*x* + h^2 + *y*^2 - 2k*y* + k^2 = r^2 

*x*^2 + *y*^2 + (-2h)*x* + (-2k)*y* + (h^2 + k^2 - r^2) = 0​
Of course, you can multiply this equation by any number a without changing the circle:


a*x*^2 + a*y*^2 + (-2ah)*x* +(-2ak)*y* +(ah^2 + ak^2 - ar^2) = 0​
Setting A = a, B = 0, C = a, D = -2ah, E = -2ak, and F = (ah^2 + ak^2 - ar^2) gives:


A*x*^2 + C*y*^2  + D*x* + E*y* + F = 0
A*x*^2 + A*y*^2  + D*x* + E*y* + F = 0​
So indeed you are correct for the circle .  Adding Bxy with B ≠ 0 would be incorrect though.

I'm not entirely sure about the other equations, but they're likely correct.  If I recall and like you mentioned, the Bxy term affects the slant of the conic (circles don't have slants which makes the case above easier xP), however, you can verify the equations of unslanted parabolas, hyperbolas, and ellipses by expanding out the following equations:

*Parabolas:* y = (x-h)^2 + k and x = (y - h)^2 + k

*Ellipses:* (x - h)^2/a^2 + (y - k)^2/b^2 = 1

*Hyperbolas:* (x - h)^2/a^2 - (y - k)^2/b^2 = 1

None of them should include a Bxy term because these are standard unslanted formulas for parabolas, ellipses, and hyperbolas.

- - - 


*I have a question if anyone can answer it!*

*Is it true that for every a > b > 1 that ln(a) - ln(b) ≤ a - b?  If someone could find a source of this fact (or a counter example showing it is false) I'd greatly appreciate it !*


Found that the answer is yes xP.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Acruoxil

What's 0/0? It could be "not defined", since anything divided by a zero does not have a defined value. On the other hand, it also follows a 1:1 ratio. Just a couple possibilities.

I know the answer, just feel like knowing what you guys think c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, by the way, try asking Siri that.


----------



## Zandy

Aerate said:


> What's 0/0? It could be "not defined", since anything divided by a zero does not have a defined value. On the other hand, it also follows a 1:1 ratio. Just a couple possibilities.
> 
> I know the answer, just feel like knowing what you guys think c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, by the way, try asking Siri that.



Often times 0/0 is said to be undefined because defining 0/0 would break math xD.  

That said, there are some contexts in which 0/0 can be defined and is locally consistent, but in those cases, 0/0 is often treated more as a symbol representation of a concept similarly to how infinity is not a number but rather just a concept of an upper bound to all real numbers.


----------



## radical6

how 2 make these rotated parabolas connect


----------



## Zandy

justice said:


> how 2 make these rotated parabolas connect



Is it necessary to outline the head with piecewise connected parabolas?  It might be simpler to use an ellipse xP.


----------



## radical6

Zandy said:


> Is it necessary to outline the head with piecewise connected parabolas?  It might be simpler to use an ellipse xP.








well
after 20 mins i got it

i tried rotating an ellipse but it wasnt close enough to the head shape sadly


----------



## Monster

Anyone willing to read a college application essay I have to submit by next week? Thanks!


----------



## Farobi

How to find the required fields omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or just help me know wtf I am supposed to do.. I cant find anything in the book that relates to this..  &#55357;&#56867;


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona




----------



## Zandy

Bump ^^.


----------



## Zandy

Bump ^^.


----------



## Sona

bumppyy


----------



## Sona




----------



## Sona




----------



## Serk102

A^3 + B^3 = C^3

I need to find some combination of A, B, and C that will make this equation work out. A, B and C have to be integers greater than 0. If anyone can help me solve this, I'll give them all my bells and half my cakes.


----------



## Oblivia

Serk102 said:


> A^3 + B^3 = C^3
> 
> I need to find some combination of A, B, and C that will make this equation work out. A, B and C have to be integers greater than 0. If anyone can help me solve this, I'll give them all my bells and half my cakes.



You may want to look up Fermat's Last Theorem.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Serk102 said:


> A^3 + B^3 = C^3
> 
> I need to find some combination of A, B, and C that will make this equation work out. A, B and C have to be integers greater than 0. If anyone can help me solve this, I'll give them all my bells and half my cakes.



You can't solve it. Check Fermat's last theorem.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermat's_Last_Theorem


----------



## Serk102

Oblivia said:


> You may want to look up Fermat's Last Theorem.



Thanks but I don't think my teacher would appreciate it if he asked me to solve for A, B, and C, but instead I gave him a wikipedia article. I can just imagine that I'd be the laughingstock of my whole class.


----------



## Zandy

Serk102 said:


> Thanks but I don't think my teacher would appreciate it if he asked me to solve for A, B, and C, but instead I gave him a wikipedia article. I can just imagine that I'd be the laughingstock of my whole class.



Unfortunately, like Oblivia and Mega_Cabbage have said, there are no nontrivial integer solutions to A^3 + B^3 = C^3 though.  A proof can be found *here* though it's rather lengthy and complicated.

If n is a positive integer then nontrivial solutions to A^n + B^n = C^n exist only in the cases when n=1 and n=2.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Llust

edit: never mind, i feel like ill get quicker responses if i just make my own thread


----------



## Zandy

Bump ~


----------



## Mao

does 'malgr? la pluie' mean despite the rain? doing a French speaking and im really paranoid about everything

the sentence is 'j'ai couru pendant une heure malgre la pluie' hopefully meaning i ran for one hour despite the rain 

pretty bad at French sorry if it's totally off


----------



## Sona




----------



## Mao

bump


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Mao said:


> does 'malgr? la pluie' mean despite the rain? doing a French speaking and im really paranoid about everything
> 
> the sentence is 'j'ai couru pendant une heure malgre la pluie' hopefully meaning i ran for one hour despite the rain
> 
> pretty bad at French sorry if it's totally off



Hey there, 6+ years of French student here. Yes that's all correct! Or it could translate better into "in spite of the rain." 
Great job. 

And I feel ya on being paranoid. I'm pretty much on an intermediate level (not quite fluent but far from beginner) and still get really paranoid about more difficult sentence structures and verb tenses. If there's anything else I can help you with feel free to pm me or whatever. I'm always up for helping French students.


----------



## Zandy

Bump .


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Zandy

Bump.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Trundle

MOD 2 ARITHMETIC TO BOOLEAN ALGEBRA CONVERSIONS PLEASE HELP


----------



## radical6

pls help






i get x^2 - 11x + 7 but
i always get a remainder of like 32 ??? its supposed to go in perfectly so


----------



## Vizionari

justice said:


> pls help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get x^2 - 11x + 7 but
> i always get a remainder of like 32 ??? its supposed to go in perfectly so


If you're using synthetic division to divide, make sure to divide by -2, not 2. I tried it out myself and found that -2 divides evenly into the expression.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## Sona

booomp


----------



## JellyLu

Can someone please help me?

The most important final of my life is tomorrow and I can't do multi-step syntheses ): Every past test I've tried I've gotten zeros for that portion. This is for Organic Chemistry 2. I literally do not know how to approach these problems, even if I DO know every single reaction from the chapter. Any tips would be appreciated. I'm figuratively dying over here x-x


----------



## Sona

Bump


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Requesting help from anybody who's taken an Engineering Material Science class for help with stuff like Diffusivity, Failure, Fatigue, and S-S curves to be my PM buddy as I study for finals.


----------



## Sona

bump


----------



## radical6

how do i do intext citations if like
im quoting two different books but theyre by the same author

so like usually its (Lee, 23) or something but im quoting from To Kill a Mockingbird and Go Set a Watchman so like
help


----------



## pillow bunny

(name, "work" XX)


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

If anybody ever needs French help...well, let's just say I have (somehow) accumulated over 4000 hours of being taught in French. Well, I guess that's my reward for 9 years of immersion.  Anyways, always willing to help! Just PM me!


----------



## Farobi

How do you solve this? http://i.imgur.com/8juepZr.png

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://prntscr.com/9o7uzi also this pls i AM DYInG


----------



## Vizionari

Farobi said:


> How do you solve this? http://i.imgur.com/8juepZr.png
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://prntscr.com/9o7uzi also this pls i AM DYInG


For the first one, multiply 0.15 and 145 together, then add that to 145. Multiply 0.15 of that and repeat the same steps 4 times.

As for the second one, look up an inverse variation formula and that should help you.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How do you balance chemical equations? I'm still confused even after asking my science teacher about it. 

Ex. SO2 + O2 -> SO3 I don't know what to do


----------



## Vizionari

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How do you balance chemical equations? I'm still confused even after asking my science teacher about it.
> 
> Ex. SO2 + O2 -> SO3 I don't know what to do



Funny enough, my chemistry homework today involved balancing chemical equations 

It helps to focus on balancing one element first. Let's start with the sulfur since oxygen is being shared in two places (in the sulfite (?) and oxide). There is 1 sulfur on both sides of the equation, so let's leave it at that. With the oxygen, there is 4 oxygen on the left and 3 on the right. 4 and 3 share a common multiple of 12. Try to make both sides have 12 oxygen and hopefully you can work your way from there


----------



## pillow bunny

Vizionari said:


> For the first one, multiply 0.15 and 145 together, then add that to 145. Multiply 0.15 of that and repeat the same steps 4 times.
> 
> As for the second one, look up an inverse variation formula and that should help you.



or just 145(1.15^4) if you don't have infinite time


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Vizionari said:


> Funny enough, my chemistry homework today involved balancing chemical equations
> 
> It helps to focus on balancing one element first. Let's start with the sulfur since oxygen is being shared in two places (in the sulfite (?) and oxide). There is 1 sulfur on both sides of the equation, so let's leave it at that. With the oxygen, there is 4 oxygen on the left and 3 on the right. 4 and 3 share a common multiple of 12. Try to make both sides have 12 oxygen and hopefully you can work your way from there



Hmmm still a bit confused but that did help so thanks! Doesn't help that my teacher barely explained how to do it and left it to us to know how to do it


----------



## Llust

does anyone have experience with video editing? we have to put together a trailer for something in my film class but i have no idea how to meet my teachers expectations in terms of special affects and everything. i just started this class last week and we barely learned anything when it came to video editing. despite the fact that everyone in the class is an amateur, the teacher expects the work of a pro, from what he said :/ i really need a good grade on this too; i was also told that from now until the end of the year, we'll only be having like three huge assignments. this is one of them, everything else is just learning and practice

anyway, if you'd like to help, i can pm you with the rest of the details. all i need help on is advice on video editing in general, what to do to get the viewer hooked in the beginning, and just cool affects that i should use and experiment with. we're told to work on this project at home too, so im using a basic video editor; windows movie maker. after this project, we'll be provided a much more advanced/expensive program


----------



## Farobi

Vizionari said:


> For the first one, multiply 0.15 and 145 together, then add that to 145. Multiply 0.15 of that and repeat the same steps 4 times.
> 
> As for the second one, look up an inverse variation formula and that should help you.


thanks for the answer~


I have another one i'm not sure of.. what's the formula/method in doing this equation? http://prntscr.com/9o8bz7


----------



## radical6

i have to write an essay about a turning point in history
i chose the russian revolution

only thing is, i feel like my essay is too spread apart. the prompt is very very vague. i dont know if writing about the soviet union is really connected to the russian revolution - my point in the essay is that without the russian revolution, the soviet union would have never rose, and therefore north korea and north vietnam would have never been able to succeed without russian support. that and there never wouldve been a super big communist scare in the western world. i feel like my essays more about the soviet union than the russian revolution though.. so idk what to do


----------



## Vizionari

Farobi said:


> thanks for the answer~
> 
> 
> I have another one i'm not sure of.. what's the formula/method in doing this equation? http://prntscr.com/9o8bz7



It says the _whole_ triangle is an equilateral triangle, which means all the sides are the same length (in this case, 6) and all the angles are the same (60 degrees). Notice that the line cutting through the triangle also cuts the base of the triangle in half. The question asks for triangle ABC's perimeter. We know AC is 6, and the line cutting through the triangle splits the base of the triangle in half, so 6/2 is 3. To find side AB, you have to know some of the rules for 30-60-90 triangles and their sides (triangle ABC is 30-60-90 because angle ABC is a right angle, angle ACB is a 60 degree angle, leaving the last angle 30). The second longest side, side AB, is supposed to be the shortest side (side BC) multiplied by the square root of 3. Add all the sides together and you should get your answer. You should also probably look up some of the rules for 30-60-90 triangles in case you run into problems like this again


----------



## Farobi

http://prntscr.com/9or2py What's the pattern? Apparently only 1 in my class got it right with solution.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Farobi said:


> http://prntscr.com/9or2py What's the pattern? Apparently only 1 in my class got it right with solution.



is the answer 61?

if it is, i'll tell u how i got it, but its kinda a dumb pattern


----------



## Jacob

Farobi said:


> http://prntscr.com/9or2py What's the pattern? Apparently only 1 in my class got it right with solution.



Yea I got 61 too



Spoiler:  the pattern i used.. could be really wrong tho



1 + 5 + 11 = 17
5 + 11 + 17 = 33
11 + 17 + 33 = 61

idk where the 5 came from tho :/


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jacob said:


> Yea I got 61 too
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the pattern i used.. could be really wrong tho
> 
> 
> 
> 1 + 5 + 11 = 17
> 5 + 11 + 17 = 33
> 11 + 17 + 33 = 61
> 
> idk where the 5 came from tho :/



doesnt matter, the beginning of sequences are gonna be arbitrarily decided


----------



## pillow bunny

idk I feel like the 5 (and 11) have more significance than that
if the sequence is really that simple more than 1 person would have figured it out

- - - Post Merge - - -

and most sequences can go into negatives


----------



## KarlaKGB

pillow bunny said:


> idk I feel like the 5 (and 11) have more significance than that
> if the sequence is really that simple more than 1 person would have figured it out
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and most sequences can go into negatives



i mean no flamerino, but if a *university* is setting questions like http://prntscr.com/9o8bz7 i dont think it says much about the quality of students


----------



## Zandy

Farobi said:


> http://prntscr.com/9or2py What's the pattern? Apparently only 1 in my class got it right with solution.



61 appears to be the "correct" answer.  Sadly though, each of those answers could be deemed "correct".  If you give enough thought to it, one could make a rule which generates the 5th term of that sequence to be (b), (c), or (d) as well.


----------



## Llust

i'd just like to point out that theres this site thats pretty useful when it comes to math if you'd like to add it to your list
http://www.virtualnerd.com/

--

i started an amateur photography classes this semester, and our first assignment sounds easy enough - but im completely blank on ideas. we basically just have to take a minimum of forty pictures of the same general theme (nature, abstract, etc), and they all have to be completely different. this was assigned today and due friday - the problem is that i live in a pretty boring area, so there's not much to take a picture of. i live by the woods and next to a park, so that would be good for a nature theme - my options are limited though

id appreciate just suggestions on what simple things i can go by using typical every day things that we see. we're getting marked for how professional the pictures look by its angle and everything, but we've barely been taught anything about angles. according to our teacher, she already told us everything there is to know, which i dont recall at all :/ so if you guys know anything about angles, tips for that are appreciated as well


----------



## 00jachna

Is someone here able to help me with my german stuff? I find it very hard, but fun at the same time!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Bump!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Ok, so I need help with a math problem. Here it is (sorry for the big picture and all even though it's just one problem, I didn't know how to type the exponents)




Can someone help me with this problem? Thanks!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ok, so I need help with a math problem. Here it is (sorry for the big picture and all even though it's just one problem, I didn't know how to type the exponents)
> 
> View attachment 162481
> 
> Can someone help me with this problem? Thanks!



It's 1. Anything raised to the power of 0 is 1.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It's 1. Anything raised to the power of 0 is 1.



Ah ok xP thanks


----------



## Llust

Dawnpiplup said:


> I didn't know how to type the exponents



to type exponents, slap a carrot in front of it - so it would look like (10x*^*-1)*^*0


----------



## Hai

00jachna said:


> Is someone here able to help me with my german stuff? I find it very hard, but fun at the same time!



I could help you with German!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

stardusk said:


> to type exponents, slap a carrot in front of it - so it would look like (10x*^*-1)*^*0



Ah ok thanks!  

Also bump


----------



## KarlaKGB

'caret' not carrot


----------



## tobi!

Need help:


Spoiler:  



A baseball team played 156 complete games last season. They had 24 fewer wins than losses. How many games did the team win? (66?)

A high school graduating class is made up of 406 students. There are 154 more girls than boys. How many boys are in the class?

A biologist collected 230 fern and moss samples. There were 110 fewer ferns than moss samples. How many fern samples did the biologist collect?

An employee earned $15,820 this year. This was a raise of 14% over last year. What was his salary last year?
Round to the nearest dollar, if necessary. (I got $13,605. Correct?)


----------



## Trundle

lmao a carrot


----------



## 00jachna

Norski said:


> Need help:
> 
> A high school graduating class is made up of 406 students. There are 154 more girls than boys. How many boys are in the class?
> 
> 49 more girls?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I really have no clue,btw


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

00jachna said:


> Norski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need help:
> 
> A high school graduating class is made up of 406 students. There are 154 more girls than boys. How many boys are in the class?
> 
> 49 more girls?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I really have no clue,btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a system of equations.
> 
> Let's assume X = Boys and Y = Girls
> *
> X + Y = 406 *(Boys + Girls = Total)
> *Y = X + 154* (154 more girls than boys)
> 
> Since the 2nd Equation gives us a value for Y in terms of X, we can use it to replace X in the first equation
> *
> X + (X + 154) = 406*
> 
> Now you just work out the equation.
> 
> *2X = 252
> X = 126*
> 
> There are 126 Boys.
Click to expand...


----------



## tobi!

That Zephyr Guy said:


> 00jachna said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a system of equations.
> 
> Let's assume X = Boys and Y = Girls
> *
> X + Y = 406 *(Boys + Girls = Total)
> *Y = X + 154* (154 more girls than boys)
> 
> Since the 2nd Equation gives us a value for Y in terms of X, we can use it to replace X in the first equation
> *
> X + (X + 154) = 406*
> 
> Now you just work out the equation.
> 
> *2X = 252
> X = 126*
> 
> There are 126 Boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How do you get the number of valence electrons an element has? Also how do you do chemical formulas for ionic compounds? I am terrible at science


----------



## riummi

you can just google it and there are many places that can tell you
like
https://www.google.com/search?q=How...57.592j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## N e s s

Can someone tell me how I do Slope and Similar Triangles?


----------



## Damniel

N e s s said:


> Can someone tell me how I do Slope and Similar Triangles?



You'd need the coordinates. Then use the formula for slopes which you should know, plug the coordinates in and you get the slope.

There's a ton a ways of finding similar triangles, is there a certain way you need to solve it?


----------



## Llust

N e s s said:


> Can someone tell me how I do Slope and Similar Triangles?



the formula for slope is (y1-y2)/(x1-x2), and im assuming this is what you're asking for. if it is and you're having trouble following the formula, think of it as swapping the x and y values on each side and moving x1/x2 up and over to the left on top of y1 and y2. just as an example, let's say you got (4, -3) (7, 3). swap x and y on both sides so it's (-3, 4) (3, 7). it should look something like this on paper;

3 , 7
-------- 
-3 , 4

 subtract from the top to bottom and you should get 6/3. simplify that and you get 2 as your answer for the slope. im hoping this is what you were asking for and that i did this all correctly x'D. if you need to know how to find the slope on a graph, divide the rise by the run


----------



## AnonymousFish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How do you get the number of valence electrons an element has? Also how do you do chemical formulas for ionic compounds? I am terrible at science



You can tell an element's valence electrons based on where it is on the periodic table. It's group number tells you how many valence electrons it has. A group is a column in the periodic table-so, for example, Nitrogen is in group 5A, so it has 5 Valence electrons. It would want to bond with some atom(s) that make it have 8 Valence electrons, like something from group 3A.

For ionic compounds, it will always be a metal and a nonmetal, where the metal goes first in the name. E.g., Lithium Oxide= Li₂O
When making formulas for ionic compounds, you look at all of the element's charges. Lithium's charge is +1, Oxygen's is 2-; To make the formula, you cross over each element's charge to the subscript of (under) the other, so Li+1 and O+2 ---> Li₂O. You don't need to put the 1 under Oxygen. 

Sorry I'm not the best at explaining it  I wish I had a pic to show you! Good luck ^^


----------



## Jacob

I need help solving for _x_, _y_, and _z_.

I don't know how many people here are into geometry/trig/Geometric Means, but this one problem is giving me lots of trouble. Any help would be great!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

AGHHH I watched a bunch of videos and even asked my teacher for help and the exam is tomorrow /:. Can anyone explain how to write ionic formulas to me if I was on grade 1. So things like K3N, NaCl, etc


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Jacob said:


> View attachment 163730
> 
> I need help solving for _x_, _y_, and _z_.
> 
> I don't know how many people here are into geometry/trig/Geometric Means, but this one problem is giving me lots of trouble. Any help would be great!



This looks like you have to use the pythagorean's theorem for the variables. 

It also looks like its going to end with a system of equations. While you're putting them all into pythagoreans, try to keep them all to the same variable. Also, be prepared to factor things out.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jacob said:


> View attachment 163730
> 
> I need help solving for _x_, _y_, and _z_.
> 
> I don't know how many people here are into geometry/trig/Geometric Means, but this one problem is giving me lots of trouble. Any help would be great!



u just need to construct a couple of equations and then solve them simultaneously. as there are three right angle triangles, so u can make three equations based on pythagoras


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

ObeseMudkipz said:


> AGHHH I watched a bunch of videos and even asked my teacher for help and the exam is tomorrow /:. Can anyone explain how to write ionic formulas to me if I was on grade 1. So things like K3N, NaCl, etc



The magic number with most ionic formulas is the 8. (Otherwise it's an ion)

The metal comes first, and then the non-metal comes 2nd. Their valence electrons should always total to 8.

For example, *NaCL*. Is comprised of two elements (obviously). Sodium and Chlorine.

Sodium has *one* valence electrons because it's a group 1 element.
Chlorine has *seven* valence electrons because it's a group 7 element. (Halogen)

The big thing to remember is that eight is the magic number though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

That Zephyr Guy said:


> The magic number with most ionic formulas is the 8. (Otherwise it's an ion)
> 
> The metal comes first, and then the non-metal comes 2nd. Their valence electrons should always total to 8.
> 
> For example, *NaCL*. Is comprised of two elements (obviously). Sodium and Chlorine.
> 
> Sodium has *one* valence electrons because it's a group 1 element.
> Chlorine has *seven* valence electrons because it's a group 7 element. (Halogen)
> 
> The big thing to remember is that eight is the magic number though.



Oh didn't know that but I was wondering how you get formulas like K3N, Li5P and other stuff like that


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh didn't know that but I was wondering how you get formulas like K3N, Li5P and other stuff like that



K is a first row element, so it has 1 valence electron.
N is 3 rows from the end, so it has 3 open slots.

This means you need 3 K atoms to bind to a single N atom.



Li5P doesn't make much sense to me, but it's been a long time since I've taken chem.


----------



## KarlaKGB

dont think Li5P exists


----------



## radical6

why do we call 6 carbon glucose and citric acid whats the difference between glucose and citric acid's structure ????


----------



## KarlaKGB

justice said:


> why do we call 6 carbon glucose and citric acid whats the difference between glucose and citric acid's structure ????



cuz sugars (specifically monosaccarides) follow the general formula of CnH2nOn

the sugar where n = 6 is glucose

citric acid is a completely different thing, even tho it also has 6 carbons. the formula for sugar is C6H12O6, for citric acid it's C6H8O7, so from the atoms alone the two are different. even then, you can have compounds with the same formula but vastly different structure and function

citric acid: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glucose:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KarlaKGB said:


> dont think Li5P exists


Yea I was thinking that. I just used an example from my science test and I think my teacher made some up


----------



## radical6

KarlaKGB said:


> cuz sugars (specifically monosaccarides) follow the general formula of CnH2nOn
> 
> the sugar where n = 6 is glucose
> 
> citric acid is a completely different thing, even tho it also has 6 carbons. the formula for sugar is C6H12O6, for citric acid it's C6H8O7, so from the atoms alone the two are different. even then, you can have compounds with the same formula but vastly different structure and function
> 
> citric acid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glucose:



oh ok im taking ap chem next year so i was confused coz rn im just in a bio class and my teacher didnt really want to get into details about it. He just described them as having 6 carbon so I was really confused because I thought it was 6 carbon only


----------



## Mimi Cheems

So tomorrow I have a science test and it's over velocity and acceleration and all that other stuff...
 I left my study guide at school and I don't remember any of it...

Can someone explain like the whole acceleration and velocity thing to me...? It makes no sense @______@


----------



## KarlaKGB

Papyrus said:


> So tomorrow I have a science test and it's over velocity and acceleration and all that other stuff...
> I left my study guide at school and I don't remember any of it...
> 
> Can someone explain like the whole acceleration and velocity thing to me...? It makes no sense @______@



acceleration is the rate at which ur velocity changes

velocity is ur speed and direction

xD


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Papyrus said:


> So tomorrow I have a science test and it's over velocity and acceleration and all that other stuff...
> I left my study guide at school and I don't remember any of it...
> 
> Can someone explain like the whole acceleration and velocity thing to me...? It makes no sense @______@



Well acceleration is the derivative of velocity, so if you find the slope of velocity, then you get your acceleration.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Papyrus said:


> So tomorrow I have a science test and it's over velocity and acceleration and all that other stuff...
> I left my study guide at school and I don't remember any of it...
> 
> Can someone explain like the whole acceleration and velocity thing to me...? It makes no sense @______@



Kinematics has 3 important concepts: Position, Velocity, and Acceleration.

Let's say we have all 3 of these things sloped for the same object that's in motion.


The slope of the position graph would be the Velocity. If the position graph is a horizontal line, then it has no slope, thus no Velocity, thus it is not moving. 

If it is linear, then it has a Velocity, but that Velocity is constant because the slope is not changing. 

If it is curved, the slope is changing as we move down the graph. This means that the Velocity is changing, which means the object is _accelerating._ (Acceleration is a change in velocity.)





Is your test on algebra based kinematics or calculus based kinematics? If it's algebra based, all you really need to know are your 3 equations. (Because in algebra based, the acceleration is always constant):







If it's calculus based, you need to know how to find the derivatives and integrals of position, velocity, and acceleration functions. If you need help with that specifically, lemme know and I can go more in depth about it.


----------



## raeyoung

Ohmygosh! Thanks Zandy! You're awesome! I am so glad that this thread exists. I'll be posting here a lot if I start to struggle! I read all the rules so don't worry about me!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Ok, so I need help on my Pre-Algebra homework. I kind of understand it, but not fully. It's about Linear Functions and Graphing. So my homework says: 

_Determine whether each relation is a function. Explain._

_{(3, -8), (3, 2), (6, -1), (2, 2)}_

I answered the problem like this: "No, because 3 is paired with 2 range values." I'm pretty sure that's right, but can someone verify if it is? Also, the problem above had two "2"s in the Y place (x, y). So if there are two or more same numbers in the Y place, will it then mean that it's not a function? Sorry if that didn't make sense .-.

Also, is this graph a function? And can someone explain why? 



Spoiler: Graph


----------



## Cory

no that graph is not a y function because it has an infinite number of y values
that also isn't even a y= line its actually an x= line which is not a function

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yes what you said was correct

- - - Post Merge - - -

the line is x=2 to be exact


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ok, so I need help on my Pre-Algebra homework. I kind of understand it, but not fully. It's about Linear Functions and Graphing. So my homework says:
> 
> _Determine whether each relation is a function. Explain._
> 
> _{(3, -8), (3, 2), (6, -1), (2, 2)}_
> 
> I answered the problem like this: "No, because 3 is paired with 2 range values." I'm pretty sure that's right, but can someone verify if it is? Also, the problem above had two "2"s in the Y place (x, y). So if there are two or more same numbers in the Y place, will it then mean that it's not a function? Sorry if that didn't make sense .-.
> 
> Also, is this graph a function? And can someone explain why?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Graph
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164529





*A function is an expression that has 1 output for every input.*

Let's keep this in mind as we go over your homework:

{(3, -8), (3, 2), (6, -1), (2, 2)}

You said: "No, because 3 is paired with 2 range values.", which is 100% correct. Good job.

"Also, the problem above had two "2"s in the Y place."

This is okay. This is two similar outputs, but you get them from different inputs. In each case, your input of 3x = 2y, and your input of 2x = 2y has a different input.


As for the graph, there's a test you can do to tell if it's a function at a glance. Place your pencil _vertically_ on the paper, and if it touches 2 or more spots on the graph, it's not a function. (Because that would mean it has 2 or more outputs for a single input)


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Cory said:


> no that graph is not a y function because it has an infinite number of y values
> that also isn't even a y= line its actually an x= line which is not a function
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and yes what you said was correct
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the line is x=2 to be exact



Ah ok, so I understand what you said about it not being a function because of the infinite number of y values...but I don't really understand about the thing about the y= line and x=line though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> *A function is an expression that has 1 output for every input.*
> 
> Let's keep this in mind as we go over your homework:
> 
> {(3, -8), (3, 2), (6, -1), (2, 2)}
> 
> You said: "No, because 3 is paired with 2 range values.", which is 100% correct. Good job.
> 
> "Also, the problem above had two "2"s in the Y place."
> 
> This is okay. This is two similar outputs, but you get them from different inputs. In each case, your input of 3x = 2y, and your input of 2x = 2y has a different input.
> 
> 
> As for the graph, there's a test you can do to tell if it's a function at a glance. Place your pencil _vertically_ on the paper, and if it touches 2 or more spots on the graph, it's not a function. (Because that would mean it has 2 or more outputs for a single input)



Oh ok, I think I get it now  thanks guys!


----------



## JellyLu

Does anyone know how to deal with obtaining genotype frequencies by looking at an allozyme gel?
I have to do this but the gel I'm looking at doesn't have any labels, it just has the lines ;;


----------



## Llust

im working on this machine for my project, and what's primarily required is various types of energy transfers as well as a minimum of thirty steps, but my main concern is how to use each energy transfer. the only transfers i have left are radiant, heat, electric and nuclear. i have no idea how to involve those three in my machine without something going wrong, so i'd appreciate some ideas on what i could do to perform them

for radiant, i'll be using magnets. the magnets im using are really strong, so that has some advantages and disadvantages alone. i just don't know how to use them to keep the flow of the machine going and how to trigger it. so far, what i have in mind is just tying the magnets on both ends of a string. as for electric and nuclear, im clueless


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Could somebody who knows how to solve a differential equation double check this answer for me?


A body was found at 8AM measuring at 80 degrees F. An hour later it was measured to be 78.5 degrees. The room it was found in has been a constant 68 degrees all week. At what time did the person die? Their normal body temperature was known to be 96 degrees.



Spoiler: This is my work so far












Me and a few classmates corroborated to get similar results which don't match anything sort of what we were supposed to, so maybe somebody who's already taken this course can verify? At this point we kind of think the teacher screwed up the possible answers we could have gotten. (The expected answer is somewhere after at least 2 AM apparently.)


----------



## KarlaKGB

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Could somebody who knows how to solve a differential equation double check this answer for me?
> 
> 
> A body was found at 8AM measuring at 80 degrees F. An hour later it was measured to be 78.5 degrees. The room it was found in has been a constant 68 degrees all week. At what time did the person die? Their normal body temperature was known to be 96 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is my work so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and a few classmates corroborated to get similar results which don't match anything sort of what we were supposed to, so maybe somebody who's already taken this course can verify? At this point we kind of think the teacher screwed up the possible answers we could have gotten. (The expected answer is somewhere after at least 2 AM apparently.)





Spoiler










i get the same answer as u


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

KarlaKGB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get the same answer as u



Aight, the teacher got the times wrong then. Rip.

Thanks


----------



## KarlaKGB

i mean it's possible we all made a really easy mistake but idk, looks like ur teacher messed up


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I need help with my Math homework again...Can someone explain how to do this problem? It says: 

_Find the rate of change (slope) of each line._

_0=-4y+8+x_


----------



## Artist

Dawnpiplup said:


> I need help with my Math homework again...Can someone explain how to do this problem? It says:
> 
> _Find the rate of change (slope) of each line._
> 
> _0=-4y+8+x_



The equation y = *m*x + b says that *m* is the slope.
So you want to reorder your equation to make it similar to that.

0=-4y+8+x

Add 4y to both sides.

4y = 8 + x

Divide everything by 4.

y = 2 + (1/4)x

Reorder to match the y = mx + b.

y = (1/4)x + 2


So the rate of change is 1/4.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Curtis said:


> The equation y = *m*x + b says that *m* is the slope.
> So you want to reorder your equation to make it similar to that.
> 
> 0=-4y+8+x
> 
> Add 4y to both sides.
> 
> 4y = 8 + x
> 
> Divide everything by 4.
> 
> y = 2 + (1/4)x
> 
> Reorder to match the y = mx + b.
> 
> y = (1/4)x + 2
> 
> 
> So the rate of change is 1/4.



Thank you so much


----------



## otomatoe

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Trundle

for all x that belong to the set of integers, x being an odd integer implies there exists a k such that x^4 = 2k + 1

basically need help with a proof that shows that an odd integer's 4th power will always be odd


----------



## Artist

Trundle said:


> basically need help with a proof that shows that an odd integer's 4th power will always be odd



I am not sure if you are looking for a real complex way of solving this, but I guess the simplified version would be because 

odd x odd = odd
so 
odd^2 x odd^2 = odd

Reason: Multiplication of odd integers


*Long way
*
Let q and r be odd integers, then q=2k+1 and r=2m+1

q?r=(2k+1)(2m+1)⟹q?r=4mk+2k+2m+1⟹q?r=2(2mk+k+m)+1

It would then conclude that q?r results in an odd number, because 2 times an integer with one added to it is, by definition, an odd number.


In your case, you would only need to use 1 variable q which = 2k+1

so q^2 = (2k + 1)(2k +1) = 4k^2 + 4k + 1

q^4 = (4k^2 + 4k + 1 )(4k^2 + 4k + 1 ) = 16k^4 + 16k^3 + 4k^2 + 16k^3 + 16k^2 + 4k + 4k^2 + 4k + 1
q^4 = 16k^4 + 32k^3 + 24k^2 + 8k + 1 

*q^4 = 2(8k^4 + 16k^3 + 24k^2 + 4k) + 1 
*
Therefore it results in an odd number because any integer multiplied by 2 and added by 1 is by definition an odd number.

someone check my math tho i just did this on the fly


----------



## Trundle

Curtis said:


> I am not sure if you are looking for a real complex way of solving this, but I guess the simplified version would be because
> 
> odd x odd = odd
> so
> odd^2 x odd^2 = odd



It's a lot more complex than that but thanks haha


----------



## teshima

Can someone explain to me how and when lequel and its variations are used in french?


----------



## Artist

Curtis said:


> I am not sure if you are looking for a real complex way of solving this, but I guess the simplified version would be because
> 
> odd x odd = odd
> so
> odd^2 x odd^2 = odd
> 
> Reason: Multiplication of odd integers
> 
> 
> *Long way
> *
> Let q and r be odd integers, then q=2k+1 and r=2m+1
> 
> q?r=(2k+1)(2m+1)⟹q?r=4mk+2k+2m+1⟹q?r=2(2mk+k+m)+1
> 
> It would then conclude that q?r results in an odd number, because 2 times an integer with one added to it is, by definition, an odd number.
> 
> 
> In your case, you would only need to use 1 variable q which = 2k+1
> 
> so q^2 = (2k + 1)(2k +1) = 4k^2 + 4k + 1
> 
> q^4 = (4k^2 + 4k + 1 )(4k^2 + 4k + 1 ) = 16k^4 + 16k^3 + 4k^2 + 16k^3 + 16k^2 + 4k + 4k^2 + 4k + 1
> q^4 = 16k^4 + 32k^3 + 24k^2 + 8k + 1
> 
> *q^4 = 2(8k^4 + 16k^3 + 24k^2 + 4k) + 1
> *
> Therefore it results in an odd number because any integer multiplied by 2 and added by 1 is by definition an odd number.
> 
> someone check my math tho i just did this on the fly





Trundle said:


> It's a lot more complex than that but thanks haha



sorry i was editing my post lol
but if i still got it wrong then i interpreted ur post wrong 
good luck


----------



## Trundle

Curtis said:


> sorry i was editing my post lol
> but if i still got it wrong then i interpreted ur post wrong
> good luck



yeah, I figured it out and it's pretty close to what you had, so props. 
I am now struggling with "prove x^2 - y^2 is composite for any two integers x, y such that x > y > 5 and x - 5 > y"


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Did I do this math problem right? 

The math problem is: _5x-8y=16_

I solved the math problem like this:

 5x-8y=16
I subtracted 5x on the left side, and added -5x on the right side. This gave me -8y=16-5x.
----------------
 -8y=16-5x
/-8  /-8 /-8
----------------
y=-2+5/8x

I then switched the numbers around to make it look like _y=mx+b_, so my final answer was _y=5/8x-2_. Was this right?

Also, can someone explain how to do math problem #25 to me?



Spoiler: Picture of math problem


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Dawnpiplup said:


> Did I do this math problem right?
> 
> The math problem is: _5x-8y=16_
> 
> I solved the math problem like this:
> 
> 5x-8y=16
> I subtracted 5x on the left side, and added -5x on the right side. This gave me -8y=16-5x.
> ----------------
> -8y=16-5x
> /-8  /-8 /-8
> ----------------
> y=-2+5/8x
> 
> I then switched the numbers around to make it look like _y=mx+b_, so my final answer was _y=5/8x-2_. Was this right?
> 
> Also, can someone explain how to do math problem #25 to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture of math problem



You did it totally right, good job.


To do number three, remember that slope is *rise over run*, or movement in the Y direction for every movement in the X direction. The slope here is 3/2, which means you move up 3 y coordinates for every 2 x coordinates. The y intercept is -5, so it means that the line intersects the y axis at -5.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

That Zephyr Guy said:


> You did it totally right, good job.
> 
> 
> To do number three, remember that slope is *rise over run*, or movement in the Y direction for every movement in the X direction. The slope here is 3/2, which means you move up 3 y coordinates for every 2 x coordinates. The y intercept is -5, so it means that the line intersects the y axis at -5.



Thanks


----------



## KarlaKGB

That Zephyr Guy said:


> To do number three, remember that slope is *rise over run*, or movement in the Y direction for every movement in the X direction. The slope here is 3/2, which means you move up 3 y coordinates for every 2 x coordinates. The y intercept is -5, so it means that the line intersects the y axis at -5.



i dont see how thats relevant at all, the question just asks for three coordinate solutions to the equation, it's not asking u to draw the line.

u just set x = 0, x = 1 and x = 2, find out the corresponding values of y and list them in the table that's provided


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

KarlaKGB said:


> i dont see how thats relevant at all, the question just asks for three coordinate solutions to the equation, it's not asking u to draw the line.
> 
> u just set x = 0, x = 1 and x = 2, find out the corresponding values of y and list them in the table that's provided



Missed that part, mb. Its still good info to know regardless cus you and I both know she's doing lines next.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Anyone good at Accounting? I'm having trouble with a couple of transactions.

*12th Billed clients for services performed on account, $5,800.*

Would you debit Accounts Receivable for $5,800 and credit Service Revenue for $5,800?

*17th Received cash payment from client for services performed on this date, $14,000.*

I'm thinking you debit Cash by $14,000 and credit Service Revenue by $14,000?


----------



## pandapples

DarkDesertFox said:


> Anyone good at Accounting? I'm having trouble with a couple of transactions.
> 
> *12th Billed clients for services performed on account, $5,800.*
> 
> Would you debit Accounts Receivable for $5,800 and credit Service Revenue for $5,800?
> 
> *17th Received cash payment from client for services performed on this date, $14,000.*
> 
> I'm thinking you debit Cash by $14,000 and credit Service Revenue by $14,000?



Yep looks good


----------



## Jacob

This may or may not be a little hard to answer / too much to ask for, but I am working on some debate topics for my public speaking class

so if you guys have any information about any of these topics please hmu

1. Why there should be regulations on payday loans
2. Why there should not be regulations on payday loans
3. Why the United States should send $500million to help UN's funding for Syrian Refugees
4. Why the United States should not send $500million to help UN's funding for Syrian Refugees

thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Trundle

Trying to do an a mathematical proof by induction but I can't figure out where I'm going wrong. 

For all n in the set of integers, n >= 1, i=1Σn (3i+5) = 1/2(n(3n+13))

I obviously got the base case where both are equal to 8.

For the induction hypothesis, Assume there exists a k in the set of integers, k >= 1 such that i=1Σk (3i+5) =1/2(n(3n+13))

Consider i=1Σk+1 (3i+5) = i=1Σk (3i+5) + i=k+1Σk+1 (3i+5)

for the Σ notation in my post, the prior i initialization represents the bottom and the part on the right represents the top
if you can get this right for me I'll give you 200TBT.


----------



## Oblivia

BeaverMan2016 said:


> Trying to do an a mathematical proof by induction but I can't figure out where I'm going wrong.
> 
> For all n in the set of integers, n >= 1, i=1Σn (3i+5) = 1/2(2(3n+13))
> 
> I obviously got the base case where both are equal to 8.
> 
> For the induction hypothesis, Assume there exists a k in the set of integers, k >= 1 such that i=1Σk (3i+5) =1/2(2(3n+13))
> 
> Consider i=1Σk+1 (3i+5) = i=1Σk (3i+5) + i=k+1Σk+1 (3i+5)
> 
> for the Σ notation in my post, the prior i initialization represents the bottom and the part on the right represents the top
> if you can get this right for me I'll give you 200TBT.



Hi. 

I think the issue is that these equations aren't equal:

(3i+5) = 1/2(2(3n+13))

If the base case is 8, then I'd expect the right side to be ?(3n+13).  Try that and see if it works!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Ok, so I need help with this math problem. To solve this math problem, you would need to find the area of the shaded area, but I'm a little confused on how to do that. I mean, it gives a hint on how to find the area of the shaded area, and it was this: "Find the total area and subtract the non-shaded area." I still don't really know how to solve it though. Can someone help me on this problem?



Spoiler: Problem #12 on my homework~


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ok, so I need help with this math problem. To solve this math problem, you would need to find the area of the shaded area, but I'm a little confused on how to do that. I mean, it gives a hint on how to find the area of the shaded area, and it was this: "Find the total area and subtract the non-shaded area." I still don't really know how to solve it though. Can someone help me on this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Problem #12 on my homework~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168911



You can split the entire area into two triangles with bases of 10 and 12 feet, and heights of 16 feet.

With that area, you find the area of the circle and subtract its area from the total area and you have the area of the shaded region.


Post below me is better. I couldn't be bothered to look up the equation for the area of a rhombus lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ok, so I need help with this math problem. To solve this math problem, you would need to find the area of the shaded area, but I'm a little confused on how to do that. I mean, it gives a hint on how to find the area of the shaded area, and it was this: "Find the total area and subtract the non-shaded area." I still don't really know how to solve it though. Can someone help me on this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Problem #12 on my homework~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168911



Area of a rhombus = (diagonal1*diagonal2)/2 = (12*16)/2 = 96
Area of a circle = pi(r)^2 = pi(10/2)^2 = pi(5)^2 = 78.54

96-78.54 = 17.46 = shaded area

At least I think that's right.  It's hard to look at it sideways.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I swear to god polynomials, monomials, trinomials, and binomials will be the death of me. I had a hard time seeing what was up on the board in Algebra earlier today, and I didn't understand how the degree is supposed to be determined... Like I get that the degree for the monomial of 5 is 0 since there are no x's in the monomial, but what would the degree be for a polynomial like this; 5x^8 + 3x^3 + 2x^4? Wouldn't the degree be 15 since that's how many x's are in the polynomial?


----------



## aericell

yukiihara said:


> I swear to god polynomials, monomials, trinomials, and binomials will be the death of me. I had a hard time seeing what was up on the board in Algebra earlier today, and I didn't understand how the degree is supposed to be determined... Like I get that the degree for the monomial of 5 is 0 since there are no x's in the monomial, but what would the degree be for a polynomial like this; 5x^8 + 3x^3 + 2x^4? Wouldn't the degree be 15 since that's how many x's are in the polynomial?



The degree of the polynomial is the highest degree of the terms. It's not the total number of x's in the polynomial, you don't add them up. So in something like 6x^*9* + 4x^*5* + 2x^*3*, the degree would be 9 since it's the highest degree of x.

I hope that made sense and you can apply it to your problem


----------



## Blu Rose

*NEVERMIND FIGURED IT OUT I'M EXTREMELY STUPID FOR NOT REALISING THE SIMPLICITY*



Spoiler: don't open my thought process makes me cry






Spoiler: haha










i'm too lazy to pull up how the teacher did this, it involves getting out ipad and i'm on spring break so screw it
it's probably really simple and i just don't want to think it through
it's fairly obvious to begin that the equation on the right is another way to express something of the form cos (x + y)
i also want to say that the dividing by h is probably just something to make it look complicated af and we can probably just multiply that and get that out of the way
if cos h - 1 = sin h so help me god

EDIT:
is confirmed that cos h - 1 does not equal sin h (logically)
but this introduces that the whole right part isn't actually some way to represent cos (x + y)...?  after all, if
cos h - 1 does not equal sin h then that means what i typed in the previous sentence
i'll just sleep on it and figure it out in the morning or smh

or maybe i'm taking an entirely different look and because f(x) is apparently equal to cos x, i need to do something about that and simplify it for it to make sense
then that makes f(x + h) = cos x + h?  which then makes the entire left part 1
1 = cos x ((cos h - 1) / h) - sin x (sin h / h)
ok sorry i'm way off now i bet lol


----------



## N e s s

bump this back up, people could use some help.

Also can someone explain Direct objects in spanish for me?

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump this back up, people could use some help.

Also can someone explain Direct objects in spanish for me?


----------



## skarmoury

I don't know anything about Spanish, sorry :c
And is anyone here good with Chemistry? I have two problems regarding acid-base titrations I can't seem to figure out D:


----------



## ams

skarmoury said:


> I don't know anything about Spanish, sorry :c
> And is anyone here good with Chemistry? I have two problems regarding acid-base titrations I can't seem to figure out D:



I used to be a chemistry tutor for a number of years so feel free to pm me if you still need help


----------



## Kanaa

hhglh i need help with this math problem: 

In June 2016, there are 20 raccoons. Every 3 months, the raccoon population doubles. At what point will the island have 1730 raccoons?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also;; apparently the answer is between 19-20 years


----------



## pipty

Kanaa said:


> hhglh i need help with this math problem:
> 
> In June 2016, there are 20 raccoons. Every 3 months, the raccoon population doubles. At what point will the island have 1730 raccoons?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also;; apparently the answer is between 19-20 years



I think the answer should be between 19-20 _months_ instead of years. Try using the doubing-time formula


----------



## KarlaKGB

also got 19.3 months

20 * 2^n = 1730
n = 6.435 (how many times the population doubles before it reaches 1730)
so months = 6.435 * 3 = 19.3 cuz the population doubles every 3 months


----------



## visibleghost

old thread but heeeyyy help me out pls

basically, someone was selling tickets because money am i right. they sold 2000 tickets.
x tickets sold for 800 kr each
y tickets sold for 550 kr each
1 539 500 kr in total was earned

so ik that the answer is y=242 and x=1758 but how tf do i do that without guessing..............,


----------



## Fleshy

lencurryboy said:


> old thread but heeeyyy help me out pls
> 
> basically, someone was selling tickets because money am i right. they sold 2000 tickets.
> x tickets sold for 800 kr each
> y tickets sold for 550 kr each
> 1 539 500 kr in total was earned
> 
> so ik that the answer is y=242 and x=1758 but how tf do i do that without guessing..............,





(1) x + y = 2000
(2) 800x + 550y = 1,539,500

multiply equation 1 by -800
 -800 (x + y = 2000) = -800x + -800y = -1,600,000

then add the new equation to equation (2) 
(2) 800x + 550y = 1,539,500
(1) -800x + -800y = -1,600,000

adding them together gives you;
0x - 250y = -60500
*y = 242* (so yeah y=242)

x + y = 2000
x + 242 = 2000
*x = 1758*


I hope this helps, i just kind of done it without explaining much tho so if it's confusing i'll explain it out


----------



## visibleghost

FleshyBro said:


> (1) x + y = 2000
> (2) 800x + 550y = 1,539,500
> 
> multiply equation 1 by -800
> -800 (x + y = 2000) = -800x + -800y = -1,600,000
> 
> then add the new equation to equation (2)
> (2) 800x + 550y = 1,539,500
> (1) -800x + -800y = -1,600,000
> 
> adding them together gives you;
> 0x - 250y = -60500
> *y = 242* (so yeah y=242)
> 
> x + y = 2000
> x + 242 = 2000
> *x = 1758*
> 
> 
> I hope this helps, i just kind of done it without explaining much tho so if it's confusing i'll explain it out



oh wow thank you so much!! it took me a while to understand everything but i finally get it now, thank you sooOooo much ;W;


----------



## Fleshy

ashleysummer said:


> Girls and guys, I'm just curious. Has anybody of you used any online writing service? I've been given a written assignment I don't have time and desire to do. I'm considering trying some essay writing services . Folks, share you experience please, if you have one!



Is that where you get your essay written for you? I haven't and I personally don't think they are a very good idea, my university has strict rules on plagiarism and tracks sites like this, I'm not sure how serious this assignment is, but i'd just be careful!


----------



## TheGlamourGroup

I'm on summer vacation for now


----------



## Fleshy

Does anyone need help with anything? Preferably maths or science related but it really doesn't matter, I'm super bored.


----------



## Aali

Oh hey look at dis O_O

I can help with like English/writing junk. Always got A+ in journalism and English class  I ain't writing your stuff for you I hate plagiarism/ghost writing


----------



## guardgirl

I realize this is old, (this explanation could help others in the future, or could give the op another way to look at it) but another way to explain this (and personally, my go to) its basically exactly what the previous answer did, but this explains why you do those steps.

x+y=2,000
800x+550y=1,539,500

take the simplest equation (in this case, the top) where there is at least one variable that has a coefficient of 1, (if it doesn't but it's possible, do it. i.e. 2x+40y=100 -> x+20y=50) and get that variable by itself

x=2,000-y

now plug the 2000-y wherever you see an x in the other equation, and multiply it out

800(2000-y)+550y=1,539,500
1,600,000-800y+550y=1,539,500

combine like terms and isolate the variable

1,600,000-250y=1,539,500
-250y=-60,500

solve for y by dividing by the coefficient

y=242

plug this into the first equation

x+y=2,000
x+(242)=2,000
x=1,758

check your work to make sure its accurate, and youre good as gold.

1,758+242=2,000
2,000=2,000

1,406,400+133,100=1,593,500
1,593,500=1,593,500


----------



## Fleshy

guardgirl said:


> I realize this is old, (this explanation could help others in the future, or could give the op another way to look at it) but another way to explain this (and personally, my go to) its basically exactly what the previous answer did, but this explains why you do those steps.



Yeah, I said I would have written out the explanations if he needed, I probably should have just written them out, but this is great anyway and will probably help someone!!


----------



## Wholockian

Okay, so I just want to know if I'm doing this question right?



> Calculate the discriminant of the quadratic 5x^2+2x+1. Hence show that 5x^2+2x+1>0 for all values of x





(If you can't read my handwriting, I apologise. My handwriting isn't very neat ;3


----------



## KarlaKGB

well for some reason ur using 3 squared, when b = 2

either way the discriminant is still < 0 which means u have no real roots and so all values of y must be positive.


----------



## Wholockian

KarlaKGB said:


> well for some reason ur using 3 squared, when b = 2
> 
> either way the discriminant is still < 0 which means u have no real roots and so all values of y must be positive.


Ah! Cropped out the wrong question ;3;



Thanks though! The teacher was kinda in a rush to get over to the main school, so we didn't cover much on it before the end of the lesson. (And then we got homework on it) Glad I'm not just writing pages of nonsense


----------



## Bunnilla

When you got an F on both ur algebra tests ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Probably going to the after-school thing to understand it more


----------



## chapstick

"draw a horizontal number line with mixed numbers between 0 and 2, with an interval of 1/3 between each pair of mixed numbers"
does that mean the individual ones should be in sixths
please help


----------



## Xylia

Hi! Astronomy question:

What path does the Sun trace out on the celestial sphere as the Earth orbits the Sun? Why? How is this related to the zodiacal constellations?

I know its referring to ecliptic and the zodiac constellations lie along this line.. Idk how to put it into full sentences


----------



## Bunnilla

I NEED HALP! I have a problem that is a^(2)+b^(2)=c^(2) but I have no idea where to go next.

the 2's are exponents and it's solve for c


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

ShayminSkies said:


> I NEED HALP! I have a problem that is a^(2)+b^(2)=c^(2) but I have no idea where to go next.
> 
> the 2's are exponents



That's very nondescript. Could you explain what you're trying to do with the problem?


----------



## Bunnilla

That Zephyr Guy said:


> That's very nondescript. Could you explain what you're trying to do with the problem?



oh yeah I'm so sorry forgot to mention, solve for c


----------



## brownboy102

ShayminSkies said:


> oh yeah I'm so sorry forgot to mention, solve for c



Is it a Pythagorean theorem question? Because, seeing the equation, it's all I can think of.


----------



## Bunnilla

Sparro said:


> Is it a Pythagorean theorem question? Because, seeing the equation, it's all I can think of.



omg yes exactly that's what it said in front, and we didn't learn that yet? so idk what to do


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

ShayminSkies said:


> oh yeah I'm so sorry forgot to mention, solve for c



With this theorem you generally want to square side A and side B. (This is A^2 and B^2). Then you add them together.

This gives you C^2, but that doesn't tell you the exact value for side C. To find that, you have to "undo" the exponent for C. This is done by finding the Square Root of C.

So in short, this is how you solve for C:   Sqrt(A^2+B^2)=C


Essentially what this equation is used for, is for finding the hypotenuse of a right triangle. (The diagonal side). If you have the values for the other two sides, this equation will tell you how long the 3rd side is.


----------



## Bunnilla

That Zephyr Guy said:


> With this theorem you generally want to square side A and side B. (This is A^2 and B^2). Then you add them together.
> 
> This gives you C^2, but that doesn't tell you the exact value for side C. To find that, you have to "undo" the exponent for C. This is done by finding the Square Root of C.
> 
> So in short, this is how you solve for C:   Sqrt(A^2+B^2)=C



I think I understand, hopefully he'll teach us tomorrow and I'll ask questions/ pay attention. Thx!


----------



## MelaniteMoon

Hello there, I need some help with a physics question.

"A rocket of total mass 3700kg is travelling in outer space with a velocity of 110m/s toward the sun. It wishes to alter its course by 35.0 degrees, and can do this by firing its rocket briefly in a direction perpendicular to its original motion. If the rocket gases are expelled at a speed of 1900m/s, how much mass must be expelled?" 

I'm quite confused as to how I'm supposed to approach or solve this as whatever answer I keep getting doesn't match the answer key in the back of the textbook. The topic we're working on right now is momentum if that helps.


----------



## Koopa K

I NEED HALP!

Wut's 2+2?

This post is a joke, btw.


----------



## littletwinclouds

Koopa K said:


> I NEED HALP!
> 
> Wut's 2+2?
> 
> This post is a joke, btw.



well.... 1+1= window, so therefore 2+2= 2 windows


----------



## dankity

a little bump because this apparently exists?


----------



## SilkSpectre

dankity said:


> a little bump because this apparently exists?


Apparently!
Anyone need papers read? I'm a teacher irl and editor. Majored in education and minored in English lit.
I'm no good at math sorry.


----------



## aericell

okay hopefully someone great at calculus comes on within the next several hours bc i have an exam tomorrow and i have no idea how to solve this

Solve the differential equation:
1+xy=xy'

i've gotten up to here with the integration factor (if i'm doing it right) but i don't know how i'm supposed to integrate this
e^(-x)(y'-y) = (1/x)(e^-x)


----------



## KarlaKGB

ye you were correct up to that point, but you miss the whole reason for using the integration factor, which is to set up a situation where u can apply the product rule to simplify the integration on the left



Spoiler












altho, i have a feeling the question itself was wrong cuz the solution involves Ei, the expontential integral which is on the complex plane. i ran it thru wolfram too and it gave the same solution


----------



## namiieco

bump <3


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

If anyone needs help with French and basic grade 11-University chemistry titrations I'm here!

I take all my courses in French and am exceptionally gifted in chem (Yay!!)


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I need a little help on my Geometry homework. It's about Inverse Trigonometric Ratios. 

I'm stuck on problem #20. 



I've labeled the sides' relationship to m<61. I've tried to work it out, but I'm not sure how to solve it. 

Also, I need help solving #17 and #18, I just don't know how to do those either:


----------



## ~Unicorn~

thx to person who bumped this. now i can post here about my homework and anyone can help me out with since i'm younger than a lot of ppl here! yaayy


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dawnpiplup said:


> I need a little help on my Geometry homework. It's about Inverse Trigonometric Ratios.



I'm a physics nerd so help is on the way :,)

For the first one, I believe since the sides are Opposite/Adjacent, it would be tan(56?)=x/48. From there you can solve for x.

For the second one, DM would be found the same way as above since it's opp/adj (but this time you need to be careful because the side with the number is the opposite side, so it would be 21/x).
DV is the hypotenuse, which is found using the Pythagorean Theorem (a^2+b^2=c^2).

Hope that helps my friend


----------



## Dawnpiplup

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm a physics nerd so help is on the way :,)
> 
> For the first one, I believe since the sides are Opposite/Adjacent, it would be tan(56?)=x/48. From there you can solve for x.
> 
> For the second one, DM would be found the same way as above since it's opp/adj (but this time you need to be careful because the side with the number is the opposite side, so it would be 21/x).
> DV is the hypotenuse, which is found using the Pythagorean Theorem (a^2+b^2=c^2).
> 
> Hope that helps my friend



Alright, so for the first problem, would we use tan ^(-1) for it?  

Hmm...alright, so this is how I solved the other two. Did I do these correctly?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dawnpiplup said:


> Alright, so for the first problem, would we use tan ^(-1) for it?
> 
> Hmm...alright, so this is how I solved the other two. Did I do these correctly?



Yep, the last two problems are done correctly.

For the first one, you would just multiply tan56 by 48 to solve for x.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yep, the last two problems are done correctly.
> 
> For the first one, you would just multiply tan56 by 48 to solve for x.



Ok awesome, thank you ever so much!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ok awesome, thank you ever so much!



np my friend ❤


----------



## aericell

Bumping this up to ask if there's anyone who's familiar with fundamental concepts of math? (I'm not sure what to call it but that's what my course is called orz) I need help with a proof


----------

